# 2018 Tiguan Issues - Purchased on 9/16 - B Pillar



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

*2018 Tiguan B-Pillar Rattle and other annoyances*

Does anyone else have an annoying driver's side b-pillar rattle besides me? It's a slight ticking that happens about 90% of the time. I've had the car for about 1.5 months and 1000 miles. The rattle happens over the smallest bump. I tried playing with the seat belt position and seeing if tensioning the belt changes anything. I am beginning to wonder if it's like the issue the B6 Passat had (my ex's had it):

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?2698396-Rattle-Driver-s-Side-B-Pillar

I am going to try to wipe down the seals with Gummi Pflege Stift to see if that fixes anything. It's very annoying and right next to my ear. The other side doesn't seem to have this and I can't just drown in out with the stereo since most of the time I'm driving with a 1 year old in it.

Speaking of annoyances, the power window one-touch up works sporadically. I hold the up position for about a second and sometimes it'll go up automatically and sometimes stop when I release. There's no consistency to it. Anyone else notice this?


----------



## mikebiketike (Sep 17, 2015)

I am also very easily annoyed by rattles and creaks. I have not had any issues with mine.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

yup, i have this rattle as well.

like yours it doesnt happen all the time, or atleast i do not notice it all the time. 

curious, do you have the pano roof?


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Have not noticed it and we have about 2000 miles. But will surely try to listen.

I have had some back and forth with the windows but I just attributed it to me doing it incorrectly


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

Probably a loose cable or tube or something.

Unfortunate to hear about the window switch. I think VW makes pretty crappy window switches. I have the same problem you described on the first gen Tig. Got it repaired under warranty once already, and actually recently that problem propped up again on the passenger side window that I have yet to bring in to fix. Looks like the window switches are not very reliable. It's not even like I use them vigorously daily.


----------



## vortexmember1461 (Jul 30, 2017)

I have the same rattle on my SEL-P. It used to happen more frequently when I first got the car. Not sure if that's related to the cooler outside temperatures.

Regarding the one-touch windows, the newer VW's work differently than previous generations where a quick click of the switch would activate the feature. The newer cars have window switches with double detents. If you push/pull to the first detent the window stops when you let go of the switch. If you push/pull past the first detent, the second detent activates the one-touch feature.


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> yup, i have this rattle as well.
> 
> like yours it doesnt happen all the time, or atleast i do not notice it all the time.
> 
> curious, do you have the pano roof?


Yes, I have an SEL-P with the roof. The rattle was there from day one - I feel like rattle is the right term, but I also wonder if it's the seals rubbing against each other. My sunroof also seems to be making a little more noise lately, as if the seals are rubbing. The rattle seems to vary with the temperature - but it could just be perception. 

As far as the windows go, I know about the two detents. I thought that if I held the 2nd detent for about a second, it would auto-close, but that only works some of the time. 

While the car in general feels solid, besides this b-pillar issue, there is a lot of "creakiness" when touching various parts of the interior (and exterior) certain ways (e.g. where the driver's interior door handle connects to the armrest/mirror switch area). The car doesn't creak when driving, but by just touching certain areas, there are noises unlike I've heard before in my MKV GTI, like the black plastic on the exterior side of the b-pillar. I've had to pop back in the silver trim around the LED headlights once already (I think I got it to stay this time). Things like the creakiness will take some getting use to I guess.


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

vortexmember1461 said:


> I have the same rattle on my SEL-P. It used to happen more frequently when I first got the car. Not sure if that's related to the cooler outside temperatures.
> 
> Regarding the one-touch windows, the newer VW's work differently than previous generations where a quick click of the switch would activate the feature. The newer cars have window switches with double detents. If you push/pull to the first detent the window stops when you let go of the switch. If you push/pull past the first detent, the second detent activates the one-touch feature.


How is that different to the first gen tig, much less most other cars? Most window opening functions the same way. Light press to first resistance is manual. And a full range click past first resistance is automatic all the way.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

carefully listened when i drove wifey's car last night. No creaking sound. Tried going over bumps and taking hard turns. 

Also, I tried the windows and consciously tried the one touch features (up/down) and also when I hold it for me to determine where it stops. It worked perfectly fine. I do feel that the switches are a bit tighter compared to my MKV R32 and I think that is the reason why sometimes i feel that i performed the one touch function. But in reality not because i didn't do it hard/far enough. Maybe it is just new so it has not been worn in. But otherwise working great for me


----------



## AIRider (Aug 7, 2001)

Yup, got the same rattle, right beside my left ear. Its the seatbelt mechanism I believe, it sounds like a a small clicking noise, its very minimal but you can hear it.


----------



## smg64ct203 (Jan 26, 2003)

Mine did it last week and it annoyed me. I didn't hear it the next day, but I'm sure it will be back.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

so. curious. 

has anyone taken their Tig to the dealer with this issue? i am starting to get a list of things that i want them to look at and wanted to know if they talked to their dealer about it at all.

im worried that they will come back saying that since i am lowered that is causing the rattle....


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> so. curious.
> 
> has anyone taken their Tig to the dealer with this issue? i am starting to get a list of things that i want them to look at and wanted to know if they talked to their dealer about it at all.
> 
> im worried that they will come back saying that since i am lowered that is causing the rattle....


It was rainy this weekend and I didn't notice the noise (even when the rain stopped and didn't cover up the rattle). So perhaps it is moisture or humidity-related. I bought some nextzett 91480615 'Gummi Pflege Stift' Rubber Care Stick to on the seals and see if it helps (next time I notice it).

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Pditty007 (Sep 16, 2017)

Yes I have the rattle in both pillers, passenger side is much worse. The windows seem to work sporadic as well, the one touch part that is. Going to have dealer look at it the same time as the daylight running lights that do not work.


----------



## TIGSEL (Dec 22, 2011)

rev18gti said:


> Does anyone else have an annoying driver's side b-pillar rattle besides me? It's a slight ticking that happens about 90% of the time. I've had the car for about 1.5 months and 1000 miles. The rattle happens over the smallest bump. I tried playing with the seat belt position and seeing if tensioning the belt changes anything. I am beginning to wonder if it's like the issue the B6 Passat had (my ex's had it):
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?2698396-Rattle-Driver-s-Side-B-Pillar
> 
> ...


Not on a Tiguan but on my R. Ticking noise, sounds like it's coming from the top part, where seatbelt comes out of the trim. In reality it's the actual seatbelt assembly at the bottom. I pulled off the trim and tapped on the assembly and could definitely reproduce the same annoying ticking sound. I then pushed and pulled on the assembly, especially on the electrical connectors and on one flimsy plastic brace that goes across the assembly. My car has been sound free for the last two days. I hope it won't come back. If it does at least I know where to look for it.


----------



## ahealey74 (Sep 12, 2017)

My SEL-P has a vibrating noise coming from the front dash about 70% of the time when accelerating from a stop through first gear. Never have a problem once the engine smooths out, but it is very annoying and just sounds cheap.


----------



## ReDGTI2EnVy (Oct 21, 2005)

Picked one up yesterday and I happen to read this thread right before I did so. Once I got on the car I looked for the sound but didn't hear it. When it was time to drive out of the dealer I heard the rattling very mildly but it's not something I'm going to really worry about, it's not a big deal.


----------



## kbsig106 (Nov 2, 2017)

Good morning, new here - first time poster but wanted to get some word out on a potential 2018 Tiguan issue. 

Here's the story...

Purchased a 2018 Tiguan SE on 9/16 - wife needed the 3rd row seat and did not want a beast of a vehicle, so the Tiguan fit the need perfectly. After about a week of driving, I noticed a rattle from the B Pillar on both sides near the seat belt housing. This was also coupled with an excessive wind noise from the upper drivers door. I called the service the department at the dealership and they asked me to bring the Tiguan in. On October 10th I dropped off the vehicle and picked up a loaner (covered by VW) from Enterprise. After several days of hearing nothing, I called the dealership and did not get a direct answer. I followed up with a call to Corporate and initiated a trouble ticket number. Flash forward to today 11/2, the vehicle is now at the body shop and out of service for 22 days. A good portion of the interior is disassembled and by no means in any condition for driving nor would I want it back. VW has a regional case manager on the issue and had a Engineer come out and look at the B Pillar cross beam. VW informed me on 10/24 that the Resolution team has decided to do "something" and would need seven additional days until 11/7 to decide what the "something" is. In the mean time I have a sold slam dunk Lemon Law case, which would cost VW lost money if I pursue it all the way through but would take me several months to complete. VW lost a customer within one month, there is no way I would accept a replacement and informed VW of same. My fear is this is a bigger issue...

Here are the photos in all their glory 


*Note the black arrows pointing to the weld points, either not done correctly or missing all together.*
[url=https://flic.kr/p/CXU5bG]


----------



## kbsig106 (Nov 2, 2017)

*In for service 22 days*

I have the dreaded B Pillar rattle - its the whole B Pillar bar. My 2018 has been in service for 22 days straight and they can not fix it nor will I take it back at this point. The entire interior is pretty much disassembled and I have lost all faith in the brand. VW Corporate very is involved with a regional manager, engineer and resolution team. They have until next Tuesday to fully buy it back or I enter the Lemon Law process. *Note the black arrows pointing out the weld points that are an issue.*

I posted a separate long post regarding this issue - waiting for the mods to approve.


https://flic.kr/p/CXU5J5


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

"Hecho en Mehico" = Hacked Together in Mexico


----------



## mauislick (Aug 30, 2017)

thanks for posting, seems to be more than just one case of this particular issue................

seems like the quality control team is using your vehicle to sort out manufacturing flaws.........

we know why they gave it a 6 yr warranty

please post what 'resolution" they come up with


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

CC'ed said:


> "Hecho en Mehico" = Hacked Together in Mexico


My Tiggy is the second Mexican built VW for me and the first one was flawless for almost 9 years. I will take a Mexican build VW over a Detroit built car any day. Every car factory in the world will occasionally produce a lemon, but I have had more problems with German build VWs than I have with ones built in Puebla. What makes you believe that they are "hacked together"? They are mostly assembled with German designed and build robots. No "hacking" is necessary.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## kbsig106 (Nov 2, 2017)

mauislick said:


> thanks for posting, seems to be more than just one case of this particular issue................
> 
> seems like the quality control team is using your vehicle to sort out manufacturing flaws.........
> 
> ...


The other Tiguan models on the lot at the dealership are also exhibiting the same rattle - it is definitely a production flaw and the S/N's are not in sequence. I was open to taking a replacement, but after driving a second and a third to see if they rattled and both did, the answer was no way. The dealership now tells me I have to deal with VW corporate on all matters going forward.


What irked me was it took the initial 15 days before it was even handed off to the resolution team. The resolution team took another 7 days to decide that Yes they were going to offer me something but now taking another 7 days to decide what that something is?


At this point I don't think VW could find their way out of a paper bag.


----------



## mauislick (Aug 30, 2017)

thanks for the update and please keep us informed............now someone is warning that some of the cars that were in the south during the hurricanes are reaching the market in other areas..........looks for scratches, dents and water damage!


----------



## jayburnaby (Oct 19, 2017)

my 2016 GTI was built in Mexico and has 0 issue after 2 years


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

You should check out these topics.
*2016 GTI B Pillar Rattle. 4 Weeks & Counting At Dealer. Factory*
*2017 GTI Autobahn B Pillar rattle

*Sounds pretty similar to their issues.


----------



## kbsig106 (Nov 2, 2017)

EPilot said:


> You should check out these topics.
> *2016 GTI B Pillar Rattle. 4 Weeks & Counting At Dealer. Factory*
> *2017 GTI Autobahn B Pillar rattle
> 
> *Sounds pretty similar to their issues.



Oh yeah, pretty much the same issue. Thankfully I was able to get a chance to take photos of my Tiguan while it sat at the body shop. I also sent the photos to the regional case manager, Sarah, so she can set her eyes upon the excellent work performed by the dealership (sarcastic). I only drove the vehicle for 24 days and it is now in service for 23 days - one loan payment has already been made and I'm stuck driving a Dodge Ram 1500 loaner from Enterprise. 

The resolution team has until Tuesday to decide they are going to fully reimburse me - I will not accept a new Tiguan or any other VW. At this point the relationship is ruined and I'll go back to a Subaru. If they do not offer to take it back, I have the LL packet ready to be sent overnight to Auburn Hills. I LL'd a 350z back in 2003 with complete success and it only related to non adjustable camber/caster issue. Four repairs that Nissan could never get right.


----------



## Guile014 (Nov 3, 2017)

I just registered to post on this thread. I have the same issue as you and many other people according to what I've seen online, my car's been at the dealership for about 2 weeks and they just called me yesterday to tell me they'll be flying in an engineer to look at it. 

Definitely looks like a manufacturing issue, my wife owns a '17 golf and so far we haven't had a single issue with it so we were pretty confident on VW Mexico's good build quality. 

I am not sure what to do know, I definitely don't want a car that will probably get the rattle fixed but is likely to go back to rattling in a couple years(months?). It's a very annoying issue on an otherwise very nice car.

The dealership was nice enough to loan me an SEL-P while my SE was getting fixed, it has the same issue although not as constant as mine and it took a couple hundred miles of me driving it until I started hearing it.

Does anyone know what our options are? Are we entitled to a refund based on lemon laws? Any recommendations on how I deal with the dealership from now on?


----------



## mouseOfMars (Jul 30, 2002)

I was reading a number of reviews on edmunds.com about the 2018 Tigs and there was more than one complaint about b-pillar problems.
Not sure if you all posted on there but you may want to check it out to see if other owners are having the exact same problem as you.


----------



## D.Johnson (Feb 18, 1999)

Guile014 said:


> The dealership was nice enough to loan me an SEL-P while my SE was getting fixed, it has the same issue although not as constant as mine and it took a couple hundred miles of me driving it until I started hearing it.


That's not good. I was somewhat assuming that these rattles were coming from non-panaramic sunroof cars (as the pictures up in the thread show). Are people getting these rattles in both panoramic and non-panoramic Tiguans?


----------



## ohsnapzombies (Jul 26, 2011)

Well this isn’t good. We were thinking of picking up and SE too.

Edit: I’m curious if this affects models with the moonroof too.


----------



## richyrich999 (Oct 20, 2008)

For people with "the rattles" is there a sure-fire way to hear it, like bumpy roads? May help people testing out a potential purchase.


----------



## Guile014 (Nov 3, 2017)

richyrich999 said:


> For people with "the rattles" is there a sure-fire way to hear it, like bumpy roads? May help people testing out a potential purchase.


Mine was pretty much constant regardless of road conditions, temperature and speed. I started hearing it the day I got it from the dealership.


----------



## kbsig106 (Nov 2, 2017)

*Constant Rattle*



richyrich999 said:


> For people with "the rattles" is there a sure-fire way to hear it, like bumpy roads? May help people testing out a potential purchase.


It was a constant rattle from both sides of the Tiguan. As a bonus, I also have excessive wind noise from the top of the driver side door - grabbing the door and the headliner edge makes the noise go away, let go and it returns.


----------



## kbsig106 (Nov 2, 2017)

Guile014 said:


> I just registered to post on this thread. I have the same issue as you and many other people according to what I've seen online, my car's been at the dealership for about 2 weeks and they just called me yesterday to tell me they'll be flying in an engineer to look at it.
> 
> Definitely looks like a manufacturing issue, my wife owns a '17 golf and so far we haven't had a single issue with it so we were pretty confident on VW Mexico's good build quality.
> 
> ...



Tomorrow is decision day for the VW resolution team - I'll let you know how it shakes out. If not satisfied, the LL packet will be sent overnight to VW.


----------



## richyrich999 (Oct 20, 2008)

kbsig106 said:


> It was a constant rattle from both sides of the Tiguan. As a bonus, I also have excessive wind noise from the top of the driver side door - grabbing the door and the headliner edge makes the noise go away, let go and it returns.


I've had this on a couple of past vehicles. Usually a door adjustment fixes it, assuming your door seal isn't damaged.


----------



## kbsig106 (Nov 2, 2017)

richyrich999 said:


> I've had this on a couple of past vehicles. Usually a door adjustment fixes it, assuming your door seal isn't damaged.



I'm not sure if VW has even made it to the door alignment - they're still stuck on the B Pillar issues. Besides, even if they fixed the wind noise, there is no way I'm taking this vehicle back based on the tear-down of the interior.


----------



## wowzer (Sep 11, 2005)

I agree a B pillar or cross brace issue is not good, but I wonder if the issue is just a lack of adhesive or sealant and not actually a weld. Everything these days is glued together on cars to prevent squeaks and rattles. If the amount was not correct I could see it causing the rattle. My guess is figuring out how to fix that issue is what has taken them a long time.

Also looks pretty normal for headliner that needed to be pulled out.


----------



## kbsig106 (Nov 2, 2017)

wowzer said:


> I agree a B pillar or cross brace issue is not good, but I wonder if the issue is just a lack of adhesive or sealant and not actually a weld. Everything these days is glued together on cars to prevent squeaks and rattles. If the amount was not correct I could see it causing the rattle. My guess is figuring out how to fix that issue is what has taken them a long time.
> 
> Also looks pretty normal for headliner that needed to be pulled out.


VW is buying it back, they have no intention of allowing me to stay in the current vehicle - just received word.


----------



## Guile014 (Nov 3, 2017)

kbsig106 said:


> VW is buying it back, they have no intention of allowing me to stay in the current vehicle - just received word.


Did they explain their reasoning behind the decision? I'm wondering if they acknowledge they are not capable of fixing this issue and they just buy all defective cars back.


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

Guile014 said:


> Did they explain their reasoning behind the decision? I'm wondering if they acknowledge they are not capable of fixing this issue and they just buy all defective cars back.


Also interested in this topic. I had an annoying B-pillar rattle (driver's side only AFAIK) when I first go the car in August. Now that the weather has cooled down, it seems to have gone away. Hopefully it doesn't return and hopefully this can addressed via a TSB in the future.


----------



## blackgliguy (May 4, 2004)

D.Johnson said:


> That's not good. I was somewhat assuming that these rattles were coming from non-panaramic sunroof cars (as the pictures up in the thread show). Are people getting these rattles in both panoramic and non-panoramic Tiguans?


I have pano roof and no rattles here. Not sure if anyone else can confirm if this is non-glass roofs only?!?


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

blackgliguy said:


> I have pano roof and no rattles here. Not sure if anyone else can confirm if this is non-glass roofs only?!?


I cannot confirm that it is "non glass only" issue but I can state that I have a non-glass 2018 SE and there is no B-pillar rattle in my car at about 1200 miles. Therefore, it must be more complicated than a simple glass vs non-glass difference. 

Since they tore that car down to the frame (interior) and then decided it wasn't worth trying to fix (they bought it back), my suspicion is that some robot in the factory malfunctioned and some seams didn't get welded properly (or something like this). My only real question is how many cars share this "defect". Also, is it only a particular serial number block, or is a random occurrence?

Time will tell.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## mauislick (Aug 30, 2017)

thanks for the updates and what VW came up with as 'resolution'.......I would imagine buying the car back was the last option they wanted to exercise but sets the standard for anyone else suffering the problem, now will they just buy each car back when the issue is brought in?.......how many cars have left the factory and been delivered that may have the problem, how long will it take them to sort it out on the newer manufactured cars? I real headache for them and the customers...
so when you want to buy one I guess test drive as many as you can to get a 'non rattler'.........I live in a warm climate, so no chance of the 'cold weather' fix..

I really had hops for this car as I would be replacing my 2003 passat wagon, the newest issues cost me a mint, no I've got the seat issue on the drivers side, it creaks (for lack of a better word) pretty much all the time.....
oh well


----------



## kbsig106 (Nov 2, 2017)

Update - 
VW requested a bunch of documents - sales agreement, loan information, drivers license, etc. All was sent over today and they will respond with their offer tomorrow. Initially they asked if I would accept another VW vehicle (NO) and that the buy back was the only other option if I declined. For kicks, I asked for my vehicle back by 5 PM yesterday and VW could not produce it as it was in no condition to drive.


The letter is funny:
"I regret the circumstances that prompted our correspondence" 

"As a gesture of goodwill, Volkswagen America, inc., an organizational unit of Volkswagen Group of America, Inc., would like to extend an offer in regards to the above referenced vehicle. However, I will need the following additional information in order to move forward with this offer:

1. Copy of Purchase Agreement
2. Copy of completed lender information request form
3. Copy of vehicle payment history (PRINTED on the Banks Letterhead)
4. Copy of Vehicle Registration
5. Copy of Drivers License

In addition, they wanted my current charges with Enterprise Rental for the damage waiver.


So..... I wait one more day


----------



## mauislick (Aug 30, 2017)

"please jump through these hoops like a trained dog and we may work with you in our time not yours"


----------



## jpfahrstarvw (Nov 23, 2006)

kbsig106 - What month was your Tiguan built?


----------



## Coderedpl (Jul 9, 2006)

Reading this thread scares me a bit because our SEL Premium has some minor rattle coming from both sides near the B pillars. The weird part is, that it doesnt happen all the time. We only have the cars for two weeks and I've driven it quite a bit but there are days where I'm driving and don't hear anything meanwhile there are others where its very faint. 

.....this scares me now. Buyback or something would be a disaster, car has paint protection film on it and everything on it already.


----------



## samuelrh (Feb 4, 2017)

Same thing with mine... Intermittent, but still annoying.


----------



## Guile014 (Nov 3, 2017)

I got an update yesterday from the dealership, mine has been there for over a month I believe, she said the VW engineer had done his thing and the rattle is gone, but they want to test it in different weather to see if it comes back. I asked exactly what he did to it but she said she didn't know.

VW knows about this issue, apparently there are a bunch of engineers flying all over the place fixing these cars. She offered to refund my first payment which is just coming up but I'd like to see if I can get a replacement vehicle, seems like there are some without the issue and I am assuming the production line has already taken steps to resolve it.


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

Guile014 said:


> I got an update yesterday from the dealership, mine has been there for over a month I believe, she said the VW engineer had done his thing and the rattle is gone, but they want to test it in different weather to see if it comes back. I asked exactly what he did to it but she said she didn't know.
> 
> VW knows about this issue, apparently there are a bunch of engineers flying all over the place fixing these cars. She offered to refund my first payment which is just coming up but I'd like to see if I can get a replacement vehicle, seems like there are some without the issue and I am assuming the production line has already taken steps to resolve it.


Interesting, mine has this issue too (started a thread about a month or so ago) but I never took it in. IIRC in that thread someone suggested it was something with the seat belt near the base of the b pillar.

Anyway, it has subsided as the weather has cooled but fearing it'll be back. Hopefully the fix isn't too invasive. 

I have other creaks, mostly due to the plastic and a noise which happens when the mirrors fold but waiting for a first oil change to bring it up to the dealer.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Coderedpl (Jul 9, 2006)

I'm hoping that by the time this pisses me off way too much, there will be an available fix that way I don't have to leave the car at the dealer for a long time.


----------



## cctales (Nov 11, 2017)

I'm also having the same issue with the noise coming from both driver and passenger side of my new Tiguan. Please keep us posted on your progress and the resolution with VW.


----------



## Victoria364 (Nov 9, 2017)

*B-Pillar*

I purchased my 2018 Tiguan about 3 weeks ago. I had the B-Pillar issue as soon as I drove off the lot. They "fixed" it once, but the sound came back within a week, and now the passenger B-Pillar is also making noises. I have an appointment to bring it back in next week for another attempted repair. I want to love my Tiguan, but these issues make me cringe every time I get in. It makes the car feel cheap and potentially unreliable.


----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

VW knows about this and it was already fixed on production vehicles that are being build over the last couple months. Mines a early production but does not make the noise. Most of the ones I’ve been seeing are early production cars. They changed a b-pillar welding/glueing process that causes this pop/creak/rattle. I have drivin 4-5 cars with this noise and it’s an easy fix or some of them have been repaired they bodyshops depending on your area. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kbsig106 (Nov 2, 2017)

jpfahrstarvw said:


> kbsig106 - What month was your Tiguan built?



I'll see if I can locate the build date, I have not had possession of the vehicle since 10/10.


I accepted the VW settlement, they're going to reimburse me less $340 for the 1,350 miles I put on the car. Looks like it will take approximately two weeks to get the check and VW is going to keep in the loaner while this is processed. I'll hold the second key until I'm called for pick up.


VW unfortunately lost a customer - the lack of communication burned the bridge about two weeks ago.


----------



## Guile014 (Nov 3, 2017)

Guile014 said:


> I got an update yesterday from the dealership, mine has been there for over a month I believe, she said the VW engineer had done his thing and the rattle is gone, but they want to test it in different weather to see if it comes back. I asked exactly what he did to it but she said she didn't know.
> 
> VW knows about this issue, apparently there are a bunch of engineers flying all over the place fixing these cars. She offered to refund my first payment which is just coming up but I'd like to see if I can get a replacement vehicle, seems like there are some without the issue and I am assuming the production line has already taken steps to resolve it.


An update on my case for those in the same situation. After inquiring about the possibility of a replacement vehicle with the dealership's service department, she referred me to my salesperson who in turn referred me back to the service department.

Since it was clear they had no intentions of offering me another car, I contacted VW corporate directly yesterday and my case was escalated to a regional manager. This person contacted me today and claimed that since there's currently no fix for this issue, she'd be staring the buy-back process, which could take 14 to 21 days.

I was actually hoping that they could assure me that the issue has been fixed on the production line and newer cars are not suffering from it, and that I would be getting a replacement. But since they can't do that, I don't think I want to take a chance with another vehicle that may end up having the same problems.


----------



## cctales (Nov 11, 2017)

Definitely worrisome to hear. If anyone can provide a build date, let us know.


----------



## kbsig106 (Nov 2, 2017)

*Still $%^& waiting......*

Ok - I'm still waiting from my last update. The Tiguan is still at the body shop, I'm still driving a Ram 1500 beast and no reimbursement from VW so I can go buy a Subaru.



I'm convinced VW could not find there way out of a paper bag with two open ends....:banghead:


I informed the case worker for VW that if I do not hear back by Wednesday, I will be turning this over to an attorney. 30+ days without the vehicle or any form of compensation is extremely unprofessional.


----------



## kbsig106 (Nov 2, 2017)

*The end is near....*

I'm set to turn in the 2nd set of keys and the carpet floor mats in exchange for the refund check on 11/29. The funny thing is Volkswagen is asking me make my second payment on 11/30 since the pay off check will not arrive in time. SMH - no freak'n way. They said I'll get a refund - funny that I'm having to go through all this when it's their vehicle that is the problem.


So done with this brand - might create a webpage to catalog the VW tales of woe.


#VWfail #VWtalesofwoe


----------



## cooltiguan11 (Jul 29, 2011)

Have we determined the build date range for the 2018 Tiguans with the b-pillar rattle?


----------



## AIRider (Aug 7, 2001)

cooltiguan11 said:


> Have we determined the build date range for the 2018 Tiguans with the b-pillar rattle?


I had a slight rattle in the b pillar right above my left ear, but it seems that it has gone away, have not heard it in some time now. But i'd be interested to see the date range. 

I'm dealing with a totally different issue now, we discovered a water leak in the trunk, after removing the spare tire, there was an inch of water accumulated under it. I'll make a thread about it shortly.


----------



## JenSnyder1083 (Nov 20, 2017)

Rattle in passenger side b-pillar - SEL P 4motion with pano roof, build date 06/2017
Will be taking it in soon.


----------



## Victoria364 (Nov 9, 2017)

They just replaced clips on both pillars, will be picking it up today. They already ordered an entire new panel in the chance that the noise comes back.. not a whole lot of confidence. LOL.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

I had this rattle on the driver's side immediately upon delivery. But since I drove 50 miles to the dealership and had my heart set on the color (which was hard to find at the time) I didn't make a big deal out of it and some come empty-handed.

The rattle persisted for a month or 2 but now it's gone. I don't think I did anything to "fix" it - I read somewhere on here that it could be the seatbelt tensioner, so I gave some hard tugs and light taps on the inside of the b-pillar. It could be the weather getting colder as well. I hope it doesn't come back. I will check on the build date and update this post soon, in case it helps.


----------



## kbsig106 (Nov 2, 2017)

*Sorta ends today*

I report to the dealership in about an hour to pick up my check and drop off the keys and floor mats. As for build date - not sure but my VIN ends with JM007151.



Also reported this to NHTSA, they contacted me directly from D.C. for the photos and a summary of the issue.


#VWfail


----------



## daisoman (Apr 20, 2009)

kbsig106 said:


> I report to the dealership in about an hour to pick up my check and drop off the keys and floor mats. As for build date - not sure but my VIN ends with JM007151.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Buys a new car doesn't like a noise it makes demands money back, gets money back from the company then complains about said company.

I've had stores not even take returns on a CD player that was malfunctioning. Relax life moves on 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## kbsig106 (Nov 2, 2017)

daisoman said:


> Buys a new car doesn't like a noise it makes demands money back, gets money back from the company then complains about said company.
> 
> I've had stores not even take returns on a CD player that was malfunctioning. Relax life moves on
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk



Said Company - Volkswagen of America, Inc. - went without contacting me for 14 days (twice) and would not return my calls. You're damn right I'm going to complain about said company. They're lucky I don't sue them for putting my family in an unsafe vehicle.

You know what said Company asked the service department to do? Add additional welds to the B Pillar cross-bar - per the service manager. Reason, VW corporate said it is just one car at the dealer level when they're dealing with "Hundreds" at the national level.


Big difference between a car and a CD player. But I have my check and I'm rid of the POS.


----------



## Victoria364 (Nov 9, 2017)

JenSnyder1083 said:


> Rattle in passenger side b-pillar - SEL P 4motion with pano roof, build date 06/2017
> Will be taking it in soon.


Let me know what they say. I'm curious if they try and fix it in the same manner as they tried mine.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

JenSnyder1083 said:


> Rattle in passenger side b-pillar - SEL P 4motion with pano roof, build date 06/2017
> Will be taking it in soon.


Pretty obvious rattle in driver's side b-pillar which was present in upon pickup August 12 but has subsided since about 1.5 months ago (but this morning I possibly heard a faint rattle in the b-pillar or door). Built 07/2017. I'm surprised it was built some time in July and on the dealer lot in early August.


----------



## Coderedpl (Jul 9, 2006)

The one we have comes and goes (Primarily drivers side pillar) No pattern as weirdly some days I dont hear it AT ALL, and I'm pretty sensitive to little sounds. In reality I'm just waiting to see what else comes up with the car and what happens with this issue overall.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

kbsig106 said:


> an unsafe vehicle


Please do explain how this rattle was going to harm you or endanger your life...



kbsig106 said:


> Add additional welds to the B Pillar cross-bar


Well if it was missing a couple welds from the factory....THAT would be the fix



Sounds like the ultimate case of buyer's remorse here, with all this "threatening" as a show just to get your peace
bye Felicia


----------



## blackgliguy (May 4, 2004)

snobrdrdan said:


> Sounds like the ultimate case of buyer's remorse here, with all this "threatening" as a show just to get your peace
> bye Felicia


This! ??


----------



## VWBora18T (Apr 20, 2002)

If there are missing welds.. I'm wondering if these welds hold together part of the structural "cage" designed to keep passengers safe, or if it's simply a weld to keep buzzing / rattling to a minimum...
I don't know anything about the car manufacturing process, but missing welds sounds bad... Perhaps worse than it is. Dunno.

All I know is, my wife is set to buy a Tiguan in about a year when her lease is up... so I'll be following this and other threads to see where it ends up.

Good luck to all who have this issue. Sounds like a headache to deal with.


----------



## Victoria364 (Nov 9, 2017)

VWBora18T said:


> If there are missing welds.. I'm wondering if these welds hold together part of the structural "cage" designed to keep passengers safe, or if it's simply a weld to keep buzzing / rattling to a minimum...
> I don't know anything about the car manufacturing process, but missing welds sounds bad... Perhaps worse than it is. Dunno.
> 
> All I know is, my wife is set to buy a Tiguan in about a year when her lease is up... so I'll be following this and other threads to see where it ends up.
> ...


They are replacing my panels as we speak (after several other attempts.) I hope this is a permanent fix. I've been pretty cool and relaxed about it to this point. Not sure what's going to happen if this doesn't fix it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

VWBora18T said:


> If there are missing welds.. I'm wondering if these welds hold together part of the structural "cage" designed to keep passengers safe, or if it's simply a weld to keep buzzing / rattling to a minimum...
> I don't know anything about the car manufacturing process, but missing welds sounds bad... Perhaps worse than it is. Dunno.
> 
> All I know is, my wife is set to buy a Tiguan in about a year when her lease is up... so I'll be following this and other threads to see where it ends up.
> ...



In my case, even though the rattle has subsided, I wonder why? Do I have a weld issue too (which I initially heard as a rattle) but the issue has propagated to a point where the rattling stopped and there is a safety/structural issue? Or did it have to do with temperature and thermal expansion of metal? I don't know - it could be that my rattle was totally non-weld related and something else was causing it.

I'm not an automotive engineer, but I do design welded railroad bridges and now I'm thinking I would rather have VW check out my car once they've identified the cause and perhaps issue a recall or TSB to be safe.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

VWBora18T said:


> If there are missing welds.. I'm wondering if these welds hold together part of the structural "cage" designed to keep passengers safe, or if it's simply a weld to keep buzzing / rattling to a minimum...


I'm no engineer, but the roof is obviously just thin metal. And I would assume the B pillar would be "similar" to a roll cage or hoop. Attaching (welding) the roof to the B pillar/"cage" makes the roof stronger. Again, just my thought

Either way it sucks & needs to be fixed/corrected



Victoria364 said:


> They are replacing my panels as we speak (after several other attempts.) I hope this is a permanent fix. *I've been pretty cool and relaxed about it to this point*. Not sure what's going to happen if this doesn't fix it.


And I applaud you for that.
I must say that I do feel bad for you guys, and I wouldn't be happy either...especially on a new car.

Whereas the OP....even after getting a rental car for the whole time AND getting all his money back, is still acting irate :what:
I think he went about it a little too hostile as well, IMO, or just came across that way in this thread.
Clearly VW found out about the problem and then didn't have a quick remedy for it (and the rest of the customers) but he still wanted it fixed right away....thinking he was the only person VW had to respond or cater to :screwy:


----------



## rakeyworth (Jun 4, 2003)

*snobrdrdan*

snobrdrdan - You twit. He's got every reason and right to be be pissed off. Read his posts. This is/was a new car. A new owner should be reveling in a new car purchase, not it VW's bull****e and especially not smirky sophomoric remarks from the likes of you. 

R


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

rakeyworth said:


> snobrdrdan - You twit. He's got every reason and right to be be pissed off. Read his posts. This is/was a new car. A new owner should be reveling in a new car purchase, not it VW's bull****e and especially not smirky sophomoric remarks from the likes of you.
> 
> R












Instead of waiting/seeking a resolution like anyone else _(such as the guy above being patient)_, since it's clearly under warranty, the first thing he said was "slam dunk Lemon Law case" in the first post and kept continuing to threaten that.
I get not wanting the car back after it being "torn down" or with this issue, but he said he wouldn't take a new replacement either. :what:

If you have a car in for warranty work, for one problem, you don't just jump the gun and claim Lemon Law. They're supposed to be given the chance to fix it first and then you can proceed from there....which this never saw happen.


Again (IMO) = buyer's remorse and clearly just wanted to dump the car for reasons beyond this


----------



## Tone337 (May 2, 2002)

Lesson: Never EVER buy a first year car of a new model. Have owned seven VW's, the only two that had numerous issues were first year cars of a new model (gen).
Early adopters are the beta testers, don't do it.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

That was definitely a factor in our decision to lease. So far no issues. Just had a couple minor issues on my old 2010 GTI which was first of the gen too.


----------



## rocket jay (Dec 19, 2016)

When You Hear Hoofbeats, Don’t Think Zebras


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Tone337 said:


> Lesson: Never EVER buy a first year car of a new model. Have owned seven VW's, the only two that had numerous issues were first year cars of a new model (gen).
> Early adopters are the beta testers, don't do it.


Not exactly a solid lesson. My beetle and Passat were first years and were just fine. The atlas is first year and it's a pos. 

I feel for this guy because vwofa has been awful in my situation as well. When you buy a new car there is an expectation that the brand stands behind you. Clearly they used him as a test subject (same here) and in the end they lost a customer. Since dieselgate it has gone down hill. 

I get he is being a little over the top, but a missing weld just seems sloppy to me.


----------



## daman74 (Dec 12, 2017)

*Mine Too*

I am currently waiting on my check as well... in the first 2 months i owned the Tiguan the dealer had it over 40 days... third time was over a month and the Rattle is still there. Each time it was "fixed" they had a different reason for the noise.

My Tiguan started Rattling now from the passenger side at times too. Also in colder weather the Driver seat squeaks... will be glad to be out of it an din a different vehicle.

Also my Tiguan was delivered with rust spots all over the chrome. At first they claimed it was rail dust... but they couldn't remove it and ended up replacing all of the chrome as well.


----------



## VWBora18T (Apr 20, 2002)

I've been following this thread because my wife is looking at Tiguans in about 1 year when her 2016 Tiguan lease is up...
But I just got a 2017 GLI and have this weird click noise coming from somewhere behind me. It usually happens before slowing for a turn, or while accelerating after a turn. Come to think of it, seems to happen mainly while accelerating and decelerating, but notice it maybe more when a turn is involved... I'm not entirely sure.
Anyway, the sound is kind of a click noise, best I can explain it... It's not loud, but it is pretty consistent unlike some other noises I get from time to time.

I'm thinking about having my wife drive around the neighborhood with me in the back seat to see if I can hold down different areas and see if it stops, at least to isolate the location.
The noise itself I can get over, but if it has anything to do with a defective weld I'd lose my sh*t. lol

Any tips on how to zero in on the location, other than what I plan to do?


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

daman74 said:


> I am currently waiting on my check as well... in the first 2 months i owned the Tiguan the dealer had it over 40 days... third time was over a month and the Rattle is still there. Each time it was "fixed" they had a different reason for the noise.
> 
> My Tiguan started Rattling now from the passenger side at times too. Also in colder weather the Driver seat squeaks... will be glad to be out of it an din a different vehicle.
> 
> Also my Tiguan was delivered with rust spots all over the chrome. At first they claimed it was rail dust... but they couldn't remove it and ended up replacing all of the chrome as well.


Did they do a buyback? And what was the time frame from the time they offered to buy it back until the check arrived?


----------



## Victoria364 (Nov 9, 2017)

daman74 said:


> I am currently waiting on my check as well... in the first 2 months i owned the Tiguan the dealer had it over 40 days... third time was over a month and the Rattle is still there. Each time it was "fixed" they had a different reason for the noise.
> 
> My Tiguan started Rattling now from the passenger side at times too. Also in colder weather the Driver seat squeaks... will be glad to be out of it an din a different vehicle.
> 
> Also my Tiguan was delivered with rust spots all over the chrome. At first they claimed it was rail dust... but they couldn't remove it and ended up replacing all of the chrome as well.


Where did you buy your vehicle? I had exactly the same problem with the railings. They were able to get the majority out but had to order me a new grill. I've had the same rattling noise for the first month of my car it seems to be getting better however

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Guile014 (Nov 3, 2017)

Victoria364 said:


> Where did you buy your vehicle? I had exactly the same problem with the railings. They were able to get the majority out but had to order me a new grill. I've had the same rattling noise for the first month of my car it seems to be getting better however
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


+1 for the rust marks on the chrome. We found out when we were supposed to pick it up so it stayed at the dealership for a couple more days and they tried to get them off, they were still kind of noticeable afterwards but we decided against replacing all the chrome, mainly because we didn't want to risk a shoddy installation by the dealership. They did have to replace the front grill. We would've lived with that, had that been the only issue.

As an update to anyone following these cases (b-pillar rattles) I finally got the formal offer for the replacement car, I can choose 3 different colors and they will "try" to get me my first choice. 

It says on the offer letter that if they have to build the car, it can take from 3 to 5 months for me to get the replacement. At this point I wouldn't really mind as long as they were able to confirm that the production facility has taken the appropriate steps to resolve this, but the last person I talked to couldn't even give me that.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Guile014 said:


> +1 for the rust marks on the chrome. We found out when we were supposed to pick it up so it stayed at the dealership for a couple more days and they tried to get them off, they were still kind of noticeable afterwards but we decided against replacing all the chrome, mainly because we didn't want to risk a shoddy installation by the dealership. They did have to replace the front grill. We would've lived with that, had that been the only issue.
> 
> As an update to anyone following these cases (b-pillar rattles) I finally got the formal offer for the replacement car, I can choose 3 different colors and they will "try" to get me my first choice.
> 
> It says on the offer letter that if they have to build the car, it can take from 3 to 5 months for me to get the replacement. At this point I wouldn't really mind as long as they were able to confirm that the production facility has taken the appropriate steps to resolve this, but the last person I talked to couldn't even give me that.


Was it in the shop 30 days? Why only a replacement and not a buy back?


----------



## Guile014 (Nov 3, 2017)

ice4life said:


> Was it in the shop 30 days? Why only a replacement and not a buy back?


It's been at the shop since Oct-20, I took it in to get the grill replaced and for them to check the noise coming from the pillars. They replaced the grill after bout a week, since they had ordered the wrong part at first. Then for the "rattle" they flew in a VW engineer, he supposedly fixed it but after realizing that they stripped the whole interior down, I didn't want the car anymore so I contacted VW corporate and requested a replacement or my money back.

The case manager from VW I talked to told me they would be starting the buyback process, but then I got the call from their legal department and that person said they would be offering me a replacement. We honestly like the car a lot, and I was expecting a replacement offer before a full refund, so I am not completely disappointed or angry. 

It's a little disheartening that they can't show me anything acknowledging this quite common issue from their part, or assure me that they've taken the appropriate steps to resolve it. I work for a manufacturing facility and I am damn sure that when we screw up this bad, we have to show something to the customer, at the very least accept our mistakes.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Guile014 said:


> It's been at the shop since Oct-20, I took it in to get the grill replaced and for them to check the noise coming from the pillars. They replaced the grill after bout a week, since they had ordered the wrong part at first. Then for the "rattle" they flew in a VW engineer, he supposedly fixed it but after realizing that they stripped the whole interior down, I didn't want the car anymore so I contacted VW corporate and requested a replacement or my money back.
> 
> The case manager from VW I talked to told me they would be starting the buyback process, but then I got the call from their legal department and that person said they would be offering me a replacement. We honestly like the car a lot, and I was expecting a replacement offer before a full refund, so I am not completely disappointed or angry.
> 
> It's a little disheartening that they can't show me anything acknowledging this quite common issue from their part, or assure me that they've taken the appropriate steps to resolve it. I work for a manufacturing facility and I am damn sure that when we screw up this bad, we have to show something to the customer, at the very least accept our mistakes.


Since diesel gate they don't admit anything. They're shady, they even changed their email process in that there is no longer a thread. Each email is sent independently in hopes that the consumer deletes the thread. Horrible practices.


----------



## daisoman (Apr 20, 2009)

Guile014 said:


> It's been at the shop since Oct-20, I took it in to get the grill replaced and for them to check the noise coming from the pillars. They replaced the grill after bout a week, since they had ordered the wrong part at first. Then for the "rattle" they flew in a VW engineer, he supposedly fixed it but after realizing that they stripped the whole interior down, I didn't want the car anymore so I contacted VW corporate and requested a replacement or my money back.
> 
> The case manager from VW I talked to told me they would be starting the buyback process, but then I got the call from their legal department and that person said they would be offering me a replacement. We honestly like the car a lot, and I was expecting a replacement offer before a full refund, so I am not completely disappointed or angry.
> 
> It's a little disheartening that they can't show me anything acknowledging this quite common issue from their part, or assure me that they've taken the appropriate steps to resolve it. I work for a manufacturing facility and I am damn sure that when we screw up this bad, we have to show something to the customer, at the very least accept our mistakes.


Take this for what it is. We got our tiguan Oct 20 which came into Canada Oct 16. We have zero rattles or noise. Nor do we have any rust. So it might if been resolved at the plant. We did have an issue with the sunroof. I started a thread on that already.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Victoria364 (Nov 9, 2017)

daisoman said:


> Take this for what it is. We got our tiguan Oct 20 which came into Canada Oct 16. We have zero rattles or noise. Nor do we have any rust. So it might if been resolved at the plant. We did have an issue with the sunroof. I started a thread on that already.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


That makes me feel better. I truly love my Tiguan. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## daisoman (Apr 20, 2009)

Victoria364 said:


> That makes me feel better. I truly love my Tiguan.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


Yeah I'm impressed also. But we're coming from a 2015 jeep wrangler which had 1999 technology lol

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Victoria364 (Nov 9, 2017)

daisoman said:


> Yeah I'm impressed also. But we're coming from a 2015 jeep wrangler which had 1999 technology lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


LOL. I had a 2010 VW Routan. Definitely more technology


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

daisoman said:


> Yeah I'm impressed also. But we're coming from a 2015 jeep wrangler which had 1999 technology lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Lol more like 2006 technology.. and now I get why everyone is mesmorized by the Tiguan! They're all coming from old cars so of course anything new is amazing. Come out from under the rock!


----------



## daisoman (Apr 20, 2009)

ice4life said:


> Lol more like 2006 technology.. and now I get why everyone is mesmorized by the Tiguan! They're all coming from old cars so of course anything new is amazing. Come out from under the rock!


Didn't you buy an atlas? Are they that further from a tiguan? 



Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Victoria364 (Nov 9, 2017)

ice4life said:


> Lol more like 2006 technology.. and now I get why everyone is mesmorized by the Tiguan! They're all coming from old cars so of course anything new is amazing. Come out from under the rock!


Really? I knew the technology existed. I chose to stay in my last vehicle payment free. Get over yourself.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

daisoman said:


> Didn't you buy an atlas? Are they that further from a tiguan?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Yeah regrettably I did. But at this rate not much longer. Almost at 30 days.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Victoria364 said:


> Really? I knew the technology existed. I chose to stay in my last vehicle payment free. Get over yourself.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


Yeah I think I need to get over myself. What was I thinking stating the facts? Btw I choose to stay in all my vehicles payment free be it a year or ten years.


----------



## daisoman (Apr 20, 2009)

ice4life said:


> Yeah regrettably I did. But at this rate not much longer. Almost at 30 days.


What are you looking at next?

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

daisoman said:


> What are you looking at next?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


I'm a man of many cars. I'm thinking the ascent. Subaru was very good to me. They even gave me a V6 Dyson for purchasing the 3.6 outback.


----------



## daisoman (Apr 20, 2009)

ice4life said:


> I'm a man of many cars. I'm thinking the ascent. Subaru was very good to me. They even gave me a V6 Dyson for purchasing the 3.6 outback.


Subaru drive very nice but the interior is a total deal breaker 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## daisoman (Apr 20, 2009)

Just seen the ascent interior. Very nice 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

daisoman said:


> Just seen the ascent interior. Very nice
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Yeah plus it has a lot of things the atlas lacks like real wifi, adaptive headlights, a rear view camera mirror, third row sunshades, many more USB ports, and auto hold.


----------



## dono4100 (Dec 4, 2017)

Victoria364 said:


> Really? I knew the technology existed. I chose to stay in my last vehicle payment free. Get over yourself.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


+1 :thumbup:


----------



## ohsnapzombies (Jul 26, 2011)

ice4life said:


> They even gave me a V6 Dyson for purchasing the 3.6 outback.


We didnt initially get anything free with the Forester we purchased a few years ago. Didn’t ask for anything. Then one day 2 months later out of the blue, a whole bunch of packages showed up.....Subaru sent a ton of camping supplies with a thank you note. Was pretty cool.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

ohsnapzombies said:


> We didnt initially get anything free with the Forester we purchased a few years ago. Didn’t ask for anything. Then one day 2 months later out of the blue, a whole bunch of packages showed up.....Subaru sent a ton of camping supplies with a thank you note. Was pretty cool.


Yeah if I buy an ascent, they'll probably give me a dog or something lol


----------



## DirtyDubMKIII (May 10, 2011)

My question on this B pillar issues is, has anyone experienced it with the full panaramic sun roof? Just bought a 2018 Tiguan SEL 2 weeks ago. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

DirtyDubMKIII said:


> My question on this B pillar issues is, has anyone experienced it with the full panaramic sun roof? Just bought a 2018 Tiguan SEL 2 weeks ago.


I was actually thinking about asking the exact opposite question. Most of the posters here seem to own SEL or SEL Premium models - therefore, they all have panoramic sunroofs. I have no sunroof and no rattles and my car was purchased on 9/25. Has anybody ever experienced this B-Pillar rattle in a 2018 Tiguan S or SE without a sunroof? In other words, is this rattle a pano-roof issue?

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## DirtyDubMKIII (May 10, 2011)

JSWTDI09 said:


> I was actually thinking about asking the exact opposite question. Most of the posters here seem to own SEL or SEL Premium models - therefore, they all have panoramic sunroofs. I have no sunroof and no rattles and my car was purchased on 9/25. Has anybody ever experienced this B-Pillar rattle in a 2018 Tiguan S or SE without a sunroof? In other words, is this rattle a pano-roof issue?
> 
> Have Fun!
> 
> Don


The original post is with a non sunroof Tiguan. That’s why I asked but now I see it’s common with all of them! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

I have been driving an SEL with sunroof all month and it has no rattles.


----------



## kbsig106 (Nov 2, 2017)

*Thanks for the critique*

When you put down $30K for a "new" car you expect it to be right. My issues is after 15 days of driving, the car went in for service totaling 52 consecutive days. Florida Lemon Law states that after 15 consecutive days, it is eligible for lemon law. Hence my statement that this was a slam dunk lemon law case. No buyers remorse here, would have rather kept the vehicle since this in and out of vehicles put a drag on my credit for about 30 days. But the foolishness by VW corporate and their laughable resolution team caused me to loose ALL faith in the brand (IE: Not return calls for 14 days - twice, no vehicle updates and excessive paperwork at the end). With that in mind, its every consumer for themselves and I went right for VW's throat and won.

No amount of trolling will bother me, I'm dancing a jig and driving a 2017 Pilot EX-L as a replacement.


Good luck all - stick it to VW if they sold you a defective Tiguan.


Separate note - I'm dealing with the NHTSA about this issue, I provided the investigator with the photos of the Tiguan tear down. They called me twice for my statement and would keep me apprised on the progress.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

kbsig106 said:


> When you put down $30K for a "new" car you expect it to be right. My issues is after 15 days of driving, the car went in for service totaling 52 consecutive days. Florida Lemon Law states that after 15 consecutive days, it is eligible for lemon law. Hence my statement that this was a slam dunk lemon law case. No buyers remorse here, would have rather kept the vehicle since this in and out of vehicles put a drag on my credit for about 30 days. But the foolishness by VW corporate and their laughable resolution team caused me to loose ALL faith in the brand (IE: Not return calls for 14 days - twice, no vehicle updates and excessive paperwork at the end). With that in mind, its every consumer for themselves and I went right for VW's throat and won.
> 
> No amount of trolling will bother me, I'm dancing a jig and driving a 2017 Pilot EX-L as a replacement.
> 
> ...


Congratulation on the win. I am genuinely happy that someone finally told them where to stick it. And good for you to go to nhtsa! I agree that this is an issue. Fu&k Vw. In Colorado it is 30 days otherwise they would've been buying back my pos defective atlas as well. But looks like i am stuck in it for a little longer until the next service nightmare. VWofA are the slimiest pieces of slime i have ever dealt with. They say things like "we're only obligated to fix your car on our schedule." Or "While we understand your vehicle is unsafe to drive we have done everything we can to make you an appointment." What happened to going the extra mile and getting someone in a hertz car when you can't drive to work because your instument cluster fails. -_- They are horrid! and I can only hope that one day i get the vindication that you did.


----------



## mauislick (Aug 30, 2017)

they are probably getting so many calls, cases and issues that they can't respond quick enough......ever think of that?
spoke with a local lady in a blue SE, she said no issues, I asked her about the foot swipe back hatch open and she said "I need to talk to the dealer about that" either the SE doens't have it or it's not working.............

does the SE include that feature?

is there anything good about this vehicle?


----------



## Victoria364 (Nov 9, 2017)

The SE does not have that feature. Yes, I have had the B Pillar issue, but I love the car otherwise. I am in an SEL with sunroof.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## daisoman (Apr 20, 2009)

I can definitely feel the pain if my car was a lemon but mine is driving perfectly fine. (Sunroof seal was defective but they fixed that in 1 week). 

This is my favourite car I've ever owned by a mile but this is my opinion. 

I'm sure there are more satisfied tiguan owners then there are unsatisfied ones. 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## richyrich999 (Oct 20, 2008)

LOL, funny how the most aggressive, angry, litigious folks "going for the throat" think they get bad service from VW. Some people never learn that you usually get a lot further with sugar than you do with salt, and have obviously never worked in customer service and had to deal with "that customer being an *******". If they had, they wouldn't be surprised to get minimal service and nobody particularly wanting to speak to them, let alone not getting a resolution to their issue. Who would you want to help?


----------



## Victoria364 (Nov 9, 2017)

richyrich999 said:


> LOL, funny how the most aggressive, angry, litigious folks "going for the throat" think they get bad service from VW. Some people never learn that you usually get a lot further with sugar than you do with salt, and have obviously never worked in customer service and had to deal with "that customer being an *******". If they had, they wouldn't be surprised to get minimal service and nobody particularly wanting to speak to them, let alone not getting a resolution to their issue. Who would you want to help?


My VW service manager has been nothing but great. Why would I get mad at him? It's not his fault that my car is having the issue and they've been doing everything they can to resolve it. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

richyrich999 said:


> LOL, funny how the most aggressive, angry, litigious folks "going for the throat" think they get bad service from VW. Some people never learn that you usually get a lot further with sugar than you do with salt, and have obviously never worked in customer service and had to deal with "that customer being an *******". If they had, they wouldn't be surprised to get minimal service and nobody particularly wanting to speak to them, let alone not getting a resolution to their issue. Who would you want to help?


spare me- This is me telling you I have been kissing their ass3s and they have been treating me like dirt in the ground. Don't make me post the entirety of my 2 month email chain with these bozos. I get where you are coming from with the vinegar and honey argument, but these high school drop out case managers are worthless. When you treat them nicely they walk all over you- because of the fact that they are overloaded with legitimate complaints they cannot afford to spend time on any one case. It's only when you start to get serious with them and lay it on the line that they actually do the right thing. My car has been in the shop 20+ days and they could give a 5hit!

My favorite line: "we're only obligated to fix your car, and nothing more." That was in response to me asking them to get me a vehicle to drive since my car was not drivaeble for a week and they couldn't get me into any dealer because the parts were not available.. Worthless.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Victoria364 said:


> My VW service manager has been nothing but great. Why would I get mad at him? It's not his fault that my car is having the issue and they've been doing everything they can to resolve it.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


it's not the service managers that suck, its the customer care regional case managers that stick their heads in situations making it all messed up. I didn't call them! They started a case with my dealer to study my situation without my prior knowledge. That has beyond backfired at this point.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

kbsig106 said:


> When you put down $30K for a "new" car you expect it to be right. My issues is after 15 days of driving, the car went in for service totaling 52 consecutive days. Florida Lemon Law states that after 15 consecutive days, it is eligible for lemon law. Hence my statement that this was a slam dunk lemon law case. No buyers remorse here, would have rather kept the vehicle since this in and out of vehicles put a drag on my credit for about 30 days. But the foolishness by VW corporate and their laughable resolution team caused me to loose ALL faith in the brand (IE: Not return calls for 14 days - twice, no vehicle updates and excessive paperwork at the end). With that in mind, its every consumer for themselves and I went right for VW's throat and won.
> 
> No amount of trolling will bother me, I'm dancing a jig and driving a 2017 Pilot EX-L as a replacement.
> 
> ...












You're a cry baby, especially since you've lemon law'd before & clearly rolleyes know it, we get it


Good luck with your Honda laugh & dealing with them when you find the faults with that one

What happened with getting a Subaru though?  
:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


Again: buyer's remorse & case closed (for the OP)


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

snobrdrdan said:


> You're a cry baby, especially since you've lemon law'd before & clearly rolleyes know it, we get it
> 
> 
> Good luck with your Honda laugh & dealing with them when you find the faults with that one
> ...


Jeesh with all the energy you put into this one, one could say you were the cry baby.


----------



## Guile014 (Nov 3, 2017)

I can't believe someone would classify OP's case as "buyer's remorse." I guess some people would be perfectly fine with driving a $30k defective car. 

I also recommend anyone with this issue to call VW corporate and request at least a replacement, your car was not manufactured correctly, it has an issue that will keep coming back every time during warm weather and even if the rattle is not that annoying to you, as a customer, you don't deserve to be given a defective product.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Guile014 said:


> I can't believe someone would classify OP's case as "buyer's remorse." I guess some people would be perfectly fine with driving a $30k defective car.
> 
> I also recommend anyone with this issue to call VW corporate and request at least a replacement, your car was not manufactured correctly, it has an issue that will keep coming back every time during warm weather and even if the rattle is not that annoying to you, as a customer, you don't deserve to be given a defective product.


Well said. This isn't a matchbox truck, it's a damn machine. And if they don't expect it to be perfect as a brand, then they should charge half the price or at least not be so difficult when it comes to a buy back.


----------



## mynewtiguan (Nov 2, 2017)

Just saw this video online. Is this what you guys (and gals) are hearing?


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

Yes, but either it's not as bad as it was in the summer and I can't hear it anymore or it went away for me (for now).

The creaking in the video seems a lot louder than I experienced, but OTOH I didn't have my ear (or in the case of a video, microphone) right up to the source.


----------



## Victoria364 (Nov 9, 2017)

rev18gti said:


> Yes, but either it's not as bad as it was in the summer and I can't hear it anymore or it went away for me (for now).
> 
> The creaking in the video seems a lot louder than I experienced, but OTOH I didn't have my ear (or in the case of a video, microphone) right up to the source.


Mine always seems better in colder weather, go figure. I live in Florida, so winter weather fluctuates daily. They really tried to hard to find a fix, but failed. Now that more people are having the issue, I am waiting until Volkswagen figures out a final fix before I go back. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

JSWTDI09 said:


> My Tiggy is the second Mexican built VW for me and the first one was flawless for almost 9 years. I will take a Mexican build VW over a Detroit built car any day. Every car factory in the world will occasionally produce a lemon, but I have had more problems with German build VWs than I have with ones built in Puebla. What makes you believe that they are "hacked together"? They are mostly assembled with German designed and build robots. No "hacking" is necessary.
> 
> Have Fun!
> 
> Don


the MX cars are reliable but horrid quality. now the TN cars are following suit.


----------



## autostrophic (Aug 23, 2011)

It’s the glossy black b-pillar appliqué that’s making the noise. No need to take the entire interior apart.. apply a generous amount of dry lube and that’ll fix it. The robots at the factory are good welders, they’re programmed to do one task 10000 times a day. But that of course would be too fast and easy for your local VW tech, no labor HOURS, let’s just take the whole car apart and then contact VW...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

autostrophic said:


> It’s the glossy black b-pillar appliqué that’s making the noise. No need to take the entire interior apart.. apply a generous amount of dry lube and that’ll fix it.


Can you expand on this? I've experienced more of a vibration than a "rattle" from that area. Where exactly are you applying the dry lube?


----------



## autostrophic (Aug 23, 2011)

i_am_sam_i_am said:


> Can you expand on this? I've experienced more of a vibration than a "rattle" from that area. Where exactly are you applying the dry lube?


Between chrome window trim and the black b-pillar plastic (exterior), all over, wipe off excess, it’s more of a almost metallic ticking than rattle but whatever. I noticed that most Tiguans come fairly “dry” and that door trim is noisy when you let’s say close the door... I am assuming that once it warms up and while driving it starts touching other parts and creating that noise that most believe comes from the inside of the b-pillar trim. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

Great, thanks!
I've had the "ticking" and suspected it was from the glossy black outer trim. I will give this a shot.


----------



## ABAcabby (Jul 28, 2003)

In regards to the window switch issue, as per autostrophic's post in a different thread


> - The auto up/down window is a 1 min fix, bring it down press + hold down twice then repeat same step up and it will store it


that worked for me, as I thought it was broken previously. My guess is that you're doing some combination to reset it (as I must have done when i first got the car). Seems so weird that some magic button combination will fix an issue like this, but, it sure as hell did fix it as far as I can tell.


----------



## mogarchy (Jan 12, 2018)

I just bought an SE with moon roof and I have the B-Pillar noise as well. As far as I can tell, it's drivers side only, but very annoying. Called corporate and they were clueless just told me to go to the dealer. I have an appointment Monday, but dealer has of course never heard of this problem.


----------



## autostrophic (Aug 23, 2011)

mogarchy said:


> I have an appointment Monday, but dealer has of course never heard of this problem.


Of course they never heard, the vehicle is brand new 1st year production. How big is the dealer you brought it to? How many cars do they sell? If they move 30 new cars a month chances are they never heard of it..


----------



## porsche911sc (Jan 31, 2018)

*B Pillar Issue*

I have a 2018 Tiguan SE Build 6/2017. Took possession 2 weeks ago. Have the dreaded B Pillar. 

1. This has nothing to do with Dry Lube, Grease, or Silicone on the seals. Although i did try that. It works for less than 48 hours. 
2. If you file your complaint in this order, they will know what you are talking about. 
Step 1, go to your dealer where they will tell you they arent aware. 
Step 2, go to the NHTSA website and file a complaint. They will give you a case number. Within 3-5 days you will get a call and a request to call VW on your behalf. 
Step 3, call or text vw customer care. I did text so you get a transcript. tell them that you have been to the dealer, arent satisfied and ask them if they would like the the NHTSA case number. all of a sudden they know of the issue if Nhtsa is mentioned. 
Step 4, Go back to your dealer and reference the VW case number and the NHTSA case number and be sure to tell them to call VW Technical before repairing the car. All of a sudden they will recall the Tech Bulletin they received. 
Step 5, call VW Customer care. Although with me they called me. 

Here is what the NHTSA told me. This is a factory defect in the weld of the B Pillar where it attaches to the roof. There are dozens of cases and they are attempting to determine whether this impacts the structural integrity of the vehicle. 

Here is what VW Customer care told me there is a known defect in the car and they would be re-welding my b pillars on friday and that she would be calling me Monday to get my take on the repair... is it fixed basically? 

Here is what my dealer told me... after Steps 1-5, yes, VW issued a tech bulletin on this a couple months ago and we dont even fix it. We just take the headliner out so the welders they are flying into Houston on fridays to weld them can get it done. wow. 

So as i said in Number 1... not a dry lube issue. not a grease issue. so ignore at your own potential peril... and NHTSA took it serious enough to call VW on my behalf and has called two times for an update. and i have only had this car for two weeks!! and just filed my report last thursday! 

and for the bone head that said in another thread that the robots do this 10000 times a day and are german made and therefore are perfect. you stand corrected. If you don't believe it file a complaint with your VIN with the NHTSA and see how fast you get a call. 

Ill update the tread once my bpillars are rewelded. 

As a reference. I traded my 2015 Tig for the 2018 and I traded my 2012 Passat for the Tig. So I am not at all anti- VW. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## jpbran (May 18, 2008)

It's making me crazy. Happens less when it's below freezing. Fortunately only on the driver's side, but that just means it's right in my ear. Tried the dry lube method between the shiny black plastic and the chrome trim, but no luck. 

Local dealer has sold a TON of Tiguans, but the service guy says it's the first they've heard of it. He drove it with me in the passenger seat and she he definitely heard it. They're waiting until they have an available loaner to get me in so they can check it out. Not fun.


----------



## porsche911sc (Jan 31, 2018)

*B Pillar now acknowledged as a Weld issue*

I have a 2018 Tiguan SE Build 6/2017. Took possession 2 weeks ago. Have the dreaded B Pillar. 

1. This has nothing to do with Dry Lube, Grease, or Silicone on the seals. Although i did try that. It works for less than 48 hours. 
2. If you file your complaint in this order, they will know what you are talking about. 
Step 1, go to your dealer where they will tell you they arent aware. 
Step 2, go to the NHTSA website and file a complaint. They will give you a case number. Within 3-5 days you will get a call and a request to call VW on your behalf. 
Step 3, call or text vw customer care. I did text so you get a transcript. tell them that you have been to the dealer, arent satisfied and ask them if they would like the the NHTSA case number. all of a sudden they know of the issue if Nhtsa is mentioned. 
Step 4, Go back to your dealer and reference the VW case number and the NHTSA case number and be sure to tell them to call VW Technical before repairing the car. All of a sudden they will recall the Tech Bulletin they received. 
Step 5, call VW Customer care. Although with me they called me. 

Here is what the NHTSA told me. This is a factory defect in the weld of the B Pillar where it attaches to the roof. There are dozens of cases and they are attempting to determine whether this impacts the structural integrity of the vehicle. 

Here is what VW Customer care told me there is a known defect in the car and they would be re-welding my b pillars on friday and that she would be calling me Monday to get my take on the repair... is it fixed basically? 

Here is what my dealer told me... after Steps 1-5, yes, VW issued a tech bulletin on this a couple months ago and we dont even fix it. We just take the headliner out so the welders they are flying into Houston on fridays to weld them can get it done. wow. 

So as i said in Number 1... not a dry lube issue. not a grease issue. so ignore at your own potential peril... and NHTSA took it serious enough to call VW on my behalf and has called two times for an update. and i have only had this car for two weeks!! and just filed my report last thursday! 

and for the bone head that said in another thread that the robots do this 10000 times a day and are german made and therefore are perfect. you stand corrected. If you don't believe it file a complaint with your VIN with the NHTSA and see how fast you get a call. 

Ill update the tread once my bpillars are rewelded. 

As a reference. I traded my 2015 Tig for the 2018 and I traded my 2012 Passat for the Tig. So I am not at all anti- VW. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## porsche911sc (Jan 31, 2018)

*VW Acknowledges B Pillar issue*

I have posted this in the other two threads but thought it might be helpful to create a thread. No need to question my experience. It is what it is...

I have a 2018 Tiguan SE Build 6/2017. Took possession 2 weeks ago. Have the dreaded B Pillar noise. 

1. This has nothing to do with Dry Lube, Grease, or Silicone on the seals. Although i did try that. It works for less than 48 hours. 
2. If you file your complaint in this order, they will know what you are talking about---
Step 1, go to your dealer where they will tell you they arent aware and have never heard of it. 
Step 2, go to the NHTSA website and file a complaint. They will give you a case number. Within 3-5 days you will get a call and a request to call VW on your behalf. 
Step 3, call or text vw customer care. I did text so you get a transcript. tell them that you have been to the dealer, arent satisfied and ask them if they would like the the NHTSA case number... all of a sudden they know of the issue if Nhtsa is mentioned. 
Step 4, Go back to your dealer and reference the VW case number and the NHTSA case number and be sure to tell them to call VW Technical before repairing the car. All of a sudden they will recall the Tech Bulletin they received. 
Step 5, call VW Customer care. Although with me they called me. 
Step 6, stay in touch with the NHTSA. Although they keep calling me.

Here is what the NHTSA told me. This is a factory defect in the weld of the B Pillar where it attaches to the roof. There are dozens of cases and they are attempting to determine whether this impacts the structural integrity of the vehicle. 

Here is what VW Customer care told me there is a known defect in the car and they would be re-welding my b pillars on friday and that she would be calling me Monday to get my take on the repair... is it fixed basically? 

Here is what my dealer told me... after Steps 1-5, "yes, VW issued a tech bulletin on this a couple months ago and we dont even fix it. We just take the headliner out so the welders they are flying into Houston on fridays to weld them can get it done". wow. 

So as i said in Number 1... not a dry lube issue. not a grease issue. so ignore at your only potential peril... and NHTSA took it serious enough to call VW on my behalf and has called two times for an update. and i have only had this car for two weeks!! and just filed my report last thursday! 

and for the bone head that said in another thread that the robots do this 10000 times a day and are german made and therefore are perfect. you stand corrected. If you don't believe it file a complaint with your VIN with the NHTSA and see how fast you get a call. 

Ill update the tread once my bpillars are rewelded. 

As a reference. I traded my 2015 Tig for the 2018 and I traded my 2012 Passat for the Tig. So I am not at all anti- VW. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## IVRINGS (Apr 1, 2009)

Glad ours doesn't have an issues!


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

wonder if we can use this as a "lemon" or "safety" concern to get out of the vehicle all together?

but good write up and thanks for the info!


----------



## IVRINGS (Apr 1, 2009)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> wonder if we can use this as a "lemon" or "safety" concern to get out of the vehicle all together?
> 
> but good write up and thanks for the info!


Not if they have a known fix I don't see that happening.


----------



## TRBLSUM (May 20, 2014)

*thank you*

greatly appreciate sharing the experience and details. Will watch/listen for possible issue.


----------



## Hellcat707 (Sep 19, 2017)

Thanks for the detailed write up. Mine has 1,800 miles on it and started to rattle last week. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Victoria364 (Nov 9, 2017)

porsche911sc said:


> I have a 2018 Tiguan SE Build 6/2017. Took possession 2 weeks ago. Have the dreaded B Pillar.
> 
> 1. This has nothing to do with Dry Lube, Grease, or Silicone on the seals. Although i did try that. It works for less than 48 hours.
> 2. If you file your complaint in this order, they will know what you are talking about.
> ...


Thank you so much for this. Mine has had the issue since day 1, they never could solve the issue. However, if this is a structural problem, then it needs to be addressed properly.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## jpbran (May 18, 2008)

Hellcat707 said:


> Thanks for the detailed write up. Mine has 1,800 miles on it and started to rattle last week. Please keep us posted.


Mine started about 2 weeks ago, a couple of days after purchase. (was REALLY cold when I bought it, and it only seems to be noticeable above about 35 deg.) I filled out the NHTSA form, hopefully correctly. 

Took it to the dealer the other day, and of course they'd never heard of this issue. They drove it and definitely heard the tapping/rattle. Told me all their loaners were tied up with diesel repairs, and they'd let me know when one was available. (I'm a realtor and can't be car-less) Now I'll definitely hold off until I complete steps 1-5.


----------



## porsche911sc (Jan 31, 2018)

*NHTSA*

They are your friend on this issue... Cant guarantee everyone will have same success or if my car will come back even fixed... but that call from NHTSA to VW with my Vin and my mentioning the case number to everyone i talked to seemed to change the canned denial. 

https://www-odi.nhtsa.dot.gov/Vehic...I09yB152TI3QdngZI8yhZLUF4LcpThShoCZMkQAvD_BwE


----------



## porsche911sc (Jan 31, 2018)

*NHTSA*

The NHTSA is definitely your friend on this one. Use them... Having that case number really seemed to change the standard denial response. Well that, and the fact that the NHTSA called them with my VIN. Seems to have greased the skids abit. the real test is whether i get my car back tomorrow and its actually repaired. 

https://www-odi.nhtsa.dot.gov/Vehic...I09yB152TI3QdngZI8yhZLUF4LcpThShoCZMkQAvD_BwE


----------



## Guile014 (Nov 3, 2017)

I've posted in the other thread with my story, same b-pillar annoying rattle described here. I contacted VW corporate directly and I am now in the process of getting a replacement tiguan, the VW "engineer" did attempt to fix it, and since the replacement process wasn't completed yet and the dealership wanted their loaner back after 4 months of me driving it, I got my "fixed" car back. 

The rattle persists, albeit it's not as constant as before, seems to go away when the outside temperature is cold enough, and is not as loud. In addition to this, the dealership did a pretty bad job at dismantling and putting back together the headliner. I don't have pictures but another user posted some of his car being worked on in that other thread, in case you want to see what your car will go through.


----------



## TXMQB (Jan 28, 2018)

I just purchased my 2018 Tiguan SE on Saturday (1/27). It is my first VW. One of the main reasons I chose the 2018 Tiguan over other models were the excellent IIHS crash test scores. From my understanding, IIHS gets their test vehicles from random dealer lots and not directly from the manufacturer. So wouldn't that mean that the B pillar defect doesn't affect the structural integrity of the Tiguan since they acheived those results with early production units? I was hoping the B pillar noise was something minor like something that they forgot to tighten from the factory. That is why I went ahead and purchased mine. What a bummer to find out that the noise is from missing welds during the assembly process.


----------



## mynewtiguan (Nov 2, 2017)

Do we know which build dates are affected by this issue?


----------



## porsche911sc (Jan 31, 2018)

In would agree with you and I wouldn't assume that it is an integrity issue. Also wouldn't assume its ok. Until the NHTSA states that its an annoyance only id take it serious. I would find it hard to believe that VW is flying welders all over the country if it was only a random annoyance. 



TXMQB said:


> I just purchased my 2018 Tiguan SE on Saturday (1/27). It is my first VW. One of the main reasons I chose the 2018 Tiguan over other models were the excellent IIHS crash test scores. From my understanding, IIHS gets their test vehicles from random dealer lots and not directly from the manufacturer. So wouldn't that mean that the B pillar defect doesn't affect the structural integrity of the Tiguan since they acheived those results with early production units? I was hoping the B pillar noise was something minor like something that they forgot to tighten from the factory. That is why I went ahead and purchased mine. What a bummer to find out that the noise is from missing welds during the assembly process.


----------



## porsche911sc (Jan 31, 2018)

Mine was #5912 built in 6/2017. Not sure of the range or when/if it was corrected at the factory. 



mynewtiguan said:


> Do we know which build dates are affected by this issue?


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

mynewtiguan said:


> Do we know which build dates are affected by this issue?





porsche911sc said:


> Mine was #5912 built in 6/2017. Not sure of the range or when/if it was corrected at the factory.


My Tiguan left the production line on 8/24/2017 and there is no B-Pillar rattle. Apparently the "defect" was corrected by this date (or else I got lucky). Only VW knows for sure.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## autostrophic (Aug 23, 2011)

TXMQB said:


> I just purchased my 2018 Tiguan SE on Saturday (1/27). It is my first VW. One of the main reasons I chose the 2018 Tiguan over other models were the excellent IIHS crash test scores. From my understanding, IIHS gets their test vehicles from random dealer lots and not directly from the manufacturer. So wouldn't that mean that the B pillar defect doesn't affect the structural integrity of the Tiguan since they acheived those results with early production units? I was hoping the B pillar noise was something minor like something that they forgot to tighten from the factory. That is why I went ahead and purchased mine. What a bummer to find out that the noise is from missing welds during the assembly process.


There is absolutely zero official info on this issue and I will not believe it’s a weld issue until I see formal and official black on white docs from VW. Wait, wait and wait. Be patient, the noise is not going to kill you. But I’d be cautious about dealers experimenting on your car, wait until they get final directions by VW and after they have done a few. I think adjusting the b pillar sheet metal will take care of it, no need to take off headliner. We will see.


----------



## porsche911sc (Jan 31, 2018)

My dealer denied there was an issue. They def arent experimenting. They made it very clear to me that ALL they were doing was prepping the car for someone from corporate. it was VW Customer care and the NHTSA that told me what the issue was. Its been 9 months since people started reporting on this. Youll never see VW publicly say anything about this. 



autostrophic said:


> There is absolutely zero official info on this issue and I will not believe it’s a weld issue until I see formal and official black on white docs from VW. Wait, wait and wait. Be patient, the noise is not going to kill you. But I’d be cautious about dealers experimenting on your car, wait until they get final directions by VW and after they have done a few. I think adjusting the b pillar sheet metal will take care of it, no need to take off headliner. We will see.


----------



## autostrophic (Aug 23, 2011)

porsche911sc said:


> My dealer denied there was an issue. it was VW Customer care and the NHTSA that told me what the issue was. Its been 9 months since people started reporting on this. Youll never see VW publicly say anything about this.


Not publicly, I am waiting for our service department to get clues on this. I’ve heard it’s the sheet metal inside the b pillar expanding at warmer temps and needs adjustment (hammer).


----------



## porsche911sc (Jan 31, 2018)

Based on my experience with dealer service depts... I wouldn't trust anything you hear from the dealer service dept. they are paid to minimize warranty work. 



autostrophic said:


> Not publicly, I am waiting for our service department to get clues on this. I’ve heard it’s the sheet metal inside the b pillar expanding at warmer temps and needs adjustment (hammer).


----------



## autostrophic (Aug 23, 2011)

porsche911sc said:


> Based on my experience with dealer service depts... I wouldn't trust anything you hear from the dealer service dept. they are paid to minimize warranty work.


Lol


----------



## SquarebackVR6 (Dec 5, 2017)

JSWTDI09 said:


> My Tiguan left the production line on 8/24/2017 and there is no B-Pillar rattle. Apparently the "defect" was corrected by this date (or else I got lucky). Only VW knows for sure.
> 
> Have Fun!
> 
> Don


My SEL-P left the factory on 11/17 with no rattle. 

Also

Just curious on how you got your specific production date. I just got a SEL-P a few weeks ago and my door sticker shows 11/17. 

Id like to find out my specific production date.

Thanks!


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

*"*



SquarebackVR6 said:


> Just curious on how you got your specific production date. I just got a SEL-P a few weeks ago and my door sticker shows 11/17.
> 
> Id like to find out my specific production date.
> 
> Thanks!


I have a friend who works in the parts department at a VW dealer. Anyone with access to VW's computer system can give you that info. I know that my car finished production on 8/24/2017, it became a "naturalized citizen" (crossed the border) on 9/11/2017, delivered to dealer on 9/20/2017, and sold (to me) on 9/25/2017.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## mauislick (Aug 30, 2017)

good info!...........I was offered one with 'production' date of 9/17.........I backed away from it because of this 'unknown/known" issue..........
looks for something after 10 /17 at least...........all the stuff here in hawaii seems to be late summer build

again thanks for all the info


----------



## mauislick (Aug 30, 2017)

when i mentioned it to the salesperson that they might want to know about the issue whilst trying to sell cars, she went silent


----------



## kbsig106 (Nov 2, 2017)

snobrdrdan said:


> You're a cry baby, especially since you've lemon law'd before & clearly rolleyes know it, we get it
> 
> 
> Good luck with your Honda laugh & dealing with them when you find the faults with that one
> ...



Subaru you ask? - Well I own a 2007 Legacy Limited Wagon with 231,000 miles on it, daily drive it and love the vehicle - just doesn't sit a family of 6 very well. It was laughing it's ass off while the three week old Tiguan was in purgatory.


----------



## porsche911sc (Jan 31, 2018)

VW Never showed up... so they said it will be next week... saga continues.



autostrophic said:


> Lol


----------



## porsche911sc (Jan 31, 2018)

LOL 

Right on. VW didnt show up. So i guess I wont know anything until next week.



mauislick said:


> when i mentioned it to the salesperson that they might want to know about the issue whilst trying to sell cars, she went silent


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

How do you find out build date?


----------



## GavinD (Jun 19, 2014)

Do we have any current owners with build dates in June/July/August (aside from those who've already commented) who can chime in? It would be nice to narrow down when they corrected this issue.

Specifically, I'm looking at one built in July, I'd like to know ahead of time if this is something I'll have to deal with.





M Diddy said:


> How do you find out build date?


The build date (month/year) is on the B-pillar sticker inside the driver's door.


----------



## Hellcat707 (Sep 19, 2017)

I’m a June build SEL with the rattle on the passenger side only so far. 2,000 miles.


----------



## autostrophic (Aug 23, 2011)

kbsig106 said:


> Subaru you ask? - Well I own a 2007 Legacy Limited Wagon with 231,000 miles on it, daily drive it and love the vehicle - just doesn't sit a family of 6 very well. It was laughing it's ass off while the three week old Tiguan was in purgatory.


Sure. Enjoy that cheap plasticy piece of garbage. If that’s what you like, boring Japanese plastic cars then sure... I am not that type of guy. Tiguan is a super luxury car compared to any Subaru.


----------



## cruzgti17 (Jun 13, 2017)

New Subarus, especially a loaded outback, are actually really nice. VWs and Subarus are pretty notorious for rattles though..................


----------



## ohsnapzombies (Jul 26, 2011)

cruzgti17 said:


> New Subarus, especially a loaded outback, are actually really nice. VWs and *Subarus are pretty notorious for rattles though*..................


got that right. We had a 14 Forester that had rattles the the dash somewhere. Dealers could not correct it. Ended up trading it in.


----------



## jpbran (May 18, 2008)

Just got my NHTSA call back. They're emailing me some info and permission to contact VW on my behalf. 

And I can't find any sticker with a build month. The B pillar stickers are about resetting tire pressure, and the other is about loading and pressure. Didn't seem to find a month/year code anywhere.


----------



## porsche911sc (Jan 31, 2018)

Its at the very bottom of the b pillar near the floor.



jpbran said:


> Just got my NHTSA call back. They're emailing me some info and permission to contact VW on my behalf.
> 
> And I can't find any sticker with a build month. The B pillar stickers are about resetting tire pressure, and the other is about loading and pressure. Didn't seem to find a month/year code anywhere.


----------



## jpbran (May 18, 2008)

Thanks... Mine says 9/17, and I definitely have the B pillar rattle, plus a rattling from the middle of the door too. So, doesn't seem to have been fixed by Sept. :banghead:


----------



## mauislick (Aug 30, 2017)

thanks I'll start looking for 11 /17 build at least, infortunatly here in hawaii the inventory isn't moving much.....and we pretty much get leftovers or combos nobody wants, I mean who wants black with black on black where it 85 all the time .....lol


----------



## porsche911sc (Jan 31, 2018)

well to update everyone, I spoke to my regional care manager this am. 

She said that my car will be delayed until next week because they don't trust the dealer techs to do this repair and so I need to wait for VW Corp person. the fact that these techs can assemble and dissemble a car at least in the body shop after accidents and make them like new but are not trusted to make this repair is pretty revealing... mine is also not the only car waiting for this repair at my dealer according to my service manager.


----------



## mauislick (Aug 30, 2017)

the rattling elephant in the living room


----------



## autostrophic (Aug 23, 2011)

porsche911sc said:


> well to update everyone, I spoke to my regional care manager this am.
> 
> She said that my car will be delayed until next week because they don't trust the dealer techs to do this repair and so I need to wait for VW Corp person. the fact that these techs can assemble and dissemble a car at least in the body shop after accidents and make them like new but are not trusted to make this repair is pretty revealing... mine is also not the only car waiting for this repair at my dealer according to my service manager.


Technicians don't do body work nor do they make them like new after an accident... :banghead:


----------



## kbsig106 (Nov 2, 2017)

*Good laugh today, thanks*



autostrophic said:


> Sure. Enjoy that cheap plasticy piece of garbage. If that’s what you like, boring Japanese plastic cars then sure... I am not that type of guy. Tiguan is a super luxury car compared to any Subaru.


Thanks for the good laugh today. The Tiguan could barely make it to 1,400 miles, while my Subie has logged 231,000 miles. Japanese reliabilty (built in Indiana) trumps the over-engineered German (made in Mexico) rattle bucket. It ended up costing VW $1900 +/- in rental car fees for 52 days, plus having to repurchase the vehicle from my lender. Cheers!

Tig2 by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## porsche911sc (Jan 31, 2018)

Um. Body Shop Techs can do a spot weld. and i have been in several accidents where the car came back as good as new. Maybe you need a new body shop.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

autostrophic said:


> Technicians don't do body work nor do they make them like new after an accident... :banghead:





porsche911sc said:


> Um. Body Shop Techs can do a spot weld. and i have been in several accidents where the car came back as good as new. Maybe you need a new body shop.


Yes, body shop techs can do some things that dealer techs (mechanics) cannot do very well. However even body shop techs cannot make a car "good as new" after a serious accident. The good ones can make it look as good as new, but they cannot recreate the original "crush zones". If the damage goes deeper than lights and exterior body panels, any car that has been in an accident will never be "good as new". 

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## Coderedpl (Jul 9, 2006)

I was told by a dealer that it is rivets in the b-pillars somewhere


----------



## autostrophic (Aug 23, 2011)

Holy cow... I am talking about technicians, service department.... most VW dealers don't even have a body shop, they work with 3rd party shops and those working there ARE NOT VW techs.. You are taking this b-pillar thing way too serious, wait until a resolution comes up and a TSB before somebody completely destroys your car.


----------



## autostrophic (Aug 23, 2011)

kbsig106 said:


> Thanks for the good laugh today. The Tiguan could barely make it to 1,400 miles, while my Subie has logged 231,000 miles. Japanese reliabilty (built in Indiana) trumps the over-engineered German (made in Mexico) rattle bucket. It ended up costing VW $1900 +/- in rental car fees for 52 days, plus having to repurchase the vehicle from my lender. Cheers!
> 
> Tig2 by [email protected], on Flickr


Your Tiguan could barely make it to 1400 miles? Did the engine explode on you? Or did you overthink something that could possibly be a 5 min fix few months down the road and have your local dealer dissemble the interior of your car?


----------



## porsche911sc (Jan 31, 2018)

According to the NHTSA this is a possible vehicle integrity issue in a roll over. Was said to me point blank twice. Id think that is worse than an engine blowing up. until I hear otherwise id prefer to not treat this like poor weatherstripping. 



autostrophic said:


> Your Tiguan could barely make it to 1400 miles? Did the engine explode on you? Or did you overthink something that could possibly be a 5 min fix few months down the road and have your local dealer dissemble the interior of your car?


----------



## porsche911sc (Jan 31, 2018)

Great! Prefer to listen to the NHTSA and VW Customer care, not YOU or any VW Service Dept who up until last week even denied there was a problem. 



autostrophic said:


> Holy cow... I am talking about technicians, service department.... most VW dealers don't even have a body shop, they work with 3rd party shops and those working there ARE NOT VW techs.. You are taking this b-pillar thing way too serious, wait until a resolution comes up and a TSB before somebody completely destroys your car.


----------



## Volkshouse (Jan 17, 2018)

porsche911sc said:


> According to the NHTSA this is a possible vehicle integrity issue in a roll over. Was said to me point blank twice. Id think that is worse than an engine blowing up. until I hear otherwise id prefer to not treat this like poor weatherstripping.


Curious, do you have a source for this? I'd like to see it.

Thanks!


----------



## porsche911sc (Jan 31, 2018)

in writing? of course not. 

But im in a free rental, VW is flying someone in to reweld the b-pillars - roof line, VW has agreed to pay my car note until its repaired... and i doubt they would do that if this was a non-issue or a dry lube issue or just a minor annoyance. I have no dog in this fight as I am being taken care of fine... but I would dispute the opinion of some on this board that its just some whiners and is no big deal simply because VW hasnt released more information. how much info was released by VW on the Diesel scandal before the **** hit the fan... none! Just sayin. 



Volkshouse said:


> Curious, do you have a source for this? I'd like to see it.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## jpbran (May 18, 2008)

Volkshouse said:


> Curious, do you have a source for this? I'd like to see it.
> 
> Thanks!


The NHTSA rep who called me said something similar. Something to the effect of it being taken very seriously because of all signs pointing to it being a structural issue that's annoying now, but could be serious in a crash or rollover.


----------



## type17volkswagen (May 2, 2004)

We bought ours two weeks ago. I'd seen this thread before we purchased so we did a two-day test drive. There were no sounds and being that ours was built in 11/17 I thought we were safe. We drove it this afternoon after the temperature jumps to 68 and it's like someone turned on a switch: the rattle is loud and constant. Sooooo bummed.

We have an SE with no sunroof.


----------



## mauislick (Aug 30, 2017)

mahalo for that info..............
seems you could leave the dealership and the rattle can appear for one day to a couple of months later.......tempeture dependent


----------



## balesm01 (Mar 7, 2003)

**** adding myself in. 2018 T SEL-P with Pano roof built 11/17. The raddle started around 600 miles right at the height of my left hear. It is still soft and weather dependent.:banghead:

I would like to try to take the B-pillar apart by myself - has anyone tried? 

Any instructions somewhere (Bentley CD )?


----------



## type17volkswagen (May 2, 2004)

porsche911sc said:


> ...VW is flying someone in to reweld the b-pillars - roof line...


Unless I missed some reports in this thread, others returned theirs to VW and you'll be the first to accept a repair. I'll be interested to hear how it works out for you so please report back. 

Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## porsche911sc (Jan 31, 2018)

If you follow my steps in the order, you will have VW Customer care and NHTSA working together to solve it. 

If you disassemble it yourself, unless you are a professional welder... you wont be able to fix it anyway. and it will then be harder to get the pros working on it.



balesm01 said:


> **** adding myself in. 2018 T SEL-P with Pano roof built 11/17. The raddle started around 600 miles right at the height of my left hear. It is still soft and weather dependent.:banghead:
> 
> I would like to try to take the B-pillar apart by myself - has anyone tried?
> 
> Any instructions somewhere (Bentley CD )?


----------



## autostrophic (Aug 23, 2011)

I have yet to see a TSB on it advising professional welders contracting for VW to get that nasty ticking out of your b pillar. So far it’s under investigation yet some assume welding is needed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## porsche911sc (Jan 31, 2018)

With all due respect VW is flying welders all around the country and they are ACTUALLY welding my car today or tomorrow according to my Dealer. just because you havent been given a TSB doesnt mean there is no issue. I have been a long time VW owner and love the cars. Probably 10 in the last 30 years... but VW's track record about being honest and forthcoming on issues with their cars is abysmal... so just because there is no released TSB doesnt mean Squat.


----------



## balesm01 (Mar 7, 2003)

porsche911sc said:


> If you follow my steps in the order, you will have VW Customer care and NHTSA working together to solve it.
> 
> If you disassemble it yourself, unless you are a professional welder... you wont be able to fix it anyway. and it will then be harder to get the pros working on it.



I did read your entire posting - and I am really sorry what you went thru. I am not a welder but I have been working on my VW and Audi for many years. I had never seen a problem like this or any of my previous cars - but this is my first echo in mexico vehicle.

I saw that the welding (or the lack of) on the marked bars across the roof on your car. I was hoping that by opening it by myself to first see if it could be something else (since I have a pano roof) - not related to structural issues. I would just like to see it myself before I take it back and forth to the dealer.


Have you seen anyone with the pano roof with your same issue?


----------



## autostrophic (Aug 23, 2011)

balesm01 said:


> I did read your entire posting - and I am really sorry what you went thru. I am not a welder but I have been working on my VW and Audi for many years. I had never seen a problem like this or any of my previous cars - but this is my first echo in mexico vehicle.
> 
> I saw that the welding (or the lack of) on the marked bars across the roof on your car. I was hoping that by opening it by myself to first see if it could be something else (since I have a pano roof) - not related to structural issues. I would just like to see it myself before I take it back and forth to the dealer.
> 
> ...


The issue is unrelated to whether the car has a pano roof or not, it seems that some Mk7 Golfs had that issue. I guess it's the nature of the MQB platform and the multi-plate sheet metal arrangement within the b-pillar that expands and contracts with outside temperature changes. That was not deemed to be a structural issue and in the past, dimples applied to some spots (with a hammer) solved the noise. I am expecting something similar on the mk2 Tiguan, either dimples or structural adhesive, or both. We'll see.


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

This is not a Mexico thing, or a VW thing. 

I'll just leave this here...

Ford Focus B Pillar Rattle

Land Rover B Pillar Rattle


----------



## autostrophic (Aug 23, 2011)

i_am_sam_i_am said:


> This is not a Mexico thing, or a VW thing.
> 
> I'll just leave this here...
> 
> ...


Good pointer. Curious about b-pillar ticking/clicking noises I went ahead and did some googling in 3 different languages. Found the exact same issue on a German forum on the Passat B8, Mercedes, BMW and Mk1 Tiguan. Others include Mazda, Nissan and Audi. We’re doomed!


----------



## jjvw (Jan 17, 2002)

SE 4mo with Pano Roof. Build date 8/17. I think I'm starting to get the rattle after 1100 miles. Posting to follow this thread.

Curious, did you guys hear the rattling when you're stopped on idle or only when you're moving? Or both?


----------



## jjvw (Jan 17, 2002)

jjvw said:


> SE 4mo with Pano Roof. Build date 8/17. I think I'm starting to get the rattle after 1100 miles. Posting to follow this thread.
> 
> Curious, did you guys hear the rattling when you're stopped on idle or only when you're moving? Or both?


Ok it was bugging me enough today that I had to pull over to check it out. Sounded like it was coming from glove box. I remembered when I first got the car that I was trying to see what coins would fit in those coin slots and had put quarters in there.. Took those out and no rattle rest of the way to work . Will see on ride home. Hope that was my issue. Check your glove boxes!


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Yikes. I just had my atlas bought back under the lemon law over a slew of issues, but this is embarrassing. VW always rushes and always messes up. Just like my digital cockpit issues that they couldn't fix, they can't seem to build a car a cut rate car that is welded correctly!


----------



## TigJuan John (Feb 16, 2018)

My wife’s SEL built 9/17 had the rattle in drivers side B pillar. Dealer had it for 3 weeks before corporate offered a replacement. I lost confidence because of the constant misinformation from service advisor. Almost took a buyback. VW stepped up and offered SEL premium with added 4 motion. They wouldn’t give up the R line package but I am getting it at cost. Thanks VW!!! Borrowing a brand new S model in the mean time. Credit to VWOA for trying to make it right.


----------



## mostater (Jan 31, 2018)

TigJuan John said:


> My wife’s SEL built 9/17 had the rattle in drivers side B pillar. Dealer had it for 3 weeks before corporate offered a replacement. I lost confidence because of the constant misinformation from service advisor. Almost took a buyback. VW stepped up and offered SEL premium with added 4 motion. They wouldn’t give up the R line package but I am getting it at cost. Thanks VW!!! Borrowing a brand new S model in the mean time. Credit to VWOA for trying to make it right.


That's fantastic! Sorry you had the issue to begin with. I assume since they placed the order that VW believes that the issue has been addressed. Did you get a feeling that VW was saying it was a production issue and that new Tiguans coming out will no longer have it? Just wondering as a prospective buyer...


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

porsche911sc said:


> VW Never showed up... so they said it will be next week... saga continues.


My buyback took a fug long of a time

Oct 31: Purchase Car
Nov 4-6: Visit 1
Nov 9-12: Visit 2
Dec 4-Feb 16: Visit 3

Nov 7: Start with customer care
Dec 23: Request Buy Back
Jan 5: Customer care acknowledges Buy Back request
Jan 31: Contacted by Resolution and Retention
Feb 2: Go to dealer to sign/return second key and get off accessories
Feb 8: Checks go out
Feb 16: Finished

That is quite a process considering it was our 5th VW in 6 years and we purchased literally there most expensive model. A lot of good that does. You buy a non-lux brand and you get treated as such. The Volvo ownership experience has been 100 times better already! Buckle up boys and girls!


----------



## TigJuan John (Feb 16, 2018)

mostater said:


> That's fantastic! Sorry you had the issue to begin with. I assume since they placed the order that VW believes that the issue has been addressed. Did you get a feeling that VW was saying it was a production issue and that new Tiguans coming out will no longer have it? Just wondering as a prospective buyer...


I was told that mine was an early build in September and they have since corrected the issue. Hopefully there are no other kinks to be worked out.


----------



## autostrophic (Aug 23, 2011)

TigJuan John said:


> I was told that mine was an early build in September and they have since corrected the issue. Hopefully there are no other kinks to be worked out.


That’s not true, it has been noticed on later production vehicles as well.


----------



## lktrigirl (Feb 17, 2018)

*Additional B Pillar problem*

We are having the same issue with our 2018 Tiguan we just purchased 3 weeks ago. The weather had been extremely cool and I didn't notice the rattle until it began warming up. We took the vehicle in for service and the service dept said they had heard of the issue and would be able to fix it easily. Well after having vehicle in service for 4 days and the entire headliner taken out, plus a VW Quality rep coming out to make sure it was done correctly we got the vehicle back. Not even one day later, the noise is back. Not as loud at this point, but none the less right in your ear and very annoying. This should not be happening in a brand new vehicle. What was your resolution to the problem? We are heading back to the dealership today to speak with someone.


----------



## Killswitch24 (Mar 30, 2015)

TigJuan John said:


> I was told that mine was an early build in September and they *have since corrected the issue*. Hopefully there are no other kinks to be worked out.


That is a very loaded statement considering it's February and VW is just now stepping in upon the intervention of the NHTSA. I doubt they are scouring all the forums of the web and silently fixing problems at the factory level that people are mentioning/complaining/inquiring about. I also find it hard to believe that they would leave their dealer network in the dark about the issue and let VW and the dealers waste so much time and money. Plus, if they fixed it at the factory, you would think they have a better idea of how to fix the cars sitting at the dealer in pieces. 

Not a jab at you TigJuan, it's just the skeptic in me. *edit - I just read it again, so your 9/17 build had the problem? What about your new one?

Do we know the latest build date that this problem is occurring on?


----------



## mynewtiguan (Nov 2, 2017)

Killswitch24 said:


> That is a very loaded statement considering it's February and VW is just now stepping in upon the intervention of the NHTSA. I doubt they are scouring all the forums of the web and silently fixing problems at the factory level that people are mentioning/complaining/inquiring about. I also find it hard to believe that they would leave their dealer network in the dark about the issue and let VW and the dealers waste so much time and money. Plus, if they fixed it at the factory, you would think they have a better idea of how to fix the cars sitting at the dealer in pieces.
> 
> Not a jab at you TigJuan, it's just the skeptic in me. *edit - I just read it again, so your 9/17 build had the problem? What about your new one?
> 
> Do we know the latest build date that this problem is occurring on?


There is a guy in the other thread with a 11/17 SEL-P build with the rattle.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

autostrophic said:


> That’s not true, it has been noticed on later production vehicles as well.


It is also apparent that it is (was?) as intermittent problem. Not all 2018 Tiguans (regardless of build date) have this B-Pillar rattle issue. Apparently the welding robot only screwed up occasionally and not all the time. Every car maker makes some good cars and every car maker turns out some lemons (and most cars are somewhere in between these 2 extremes). Like any new car, it really boils down to the luck of the draw. 

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## autostrophic (Aug 23, 2011)

JSWTDI09 said:


> It is also apparent that it is (was?) as intermittent problem. Not all 2018 Tiguans (regardless of build date) have this B-Pillar rattle issue. Apparently the welding robot only screwed up occasionally and not all the time. Every car maker makes some good cars and every car maker turns out some lemons (and most cars are somewhere in between these 2 extremes). Like any new car, it really boils down to the luck of the draw.
> 
> Have Fun!
> 
> Don


I don’t think the robot screwed up anything, the sheet metal is placed and welded as designed. Just because it makes a ticking noise when exposed to a certain temp range doesn’t mean the car is a lemon. I am certain that all 18 Tiguans have it, some people just don’t listen to imperfections like others. Playing loud music will take care of it, being little less paranoid about the car helps too.


----------



## jpbran (May 18, 2008)

autostrophic said:


> I don’t think the robot screwed up anything, the sheet metal is placed and welded as designed. Just because it makes a ticking noise when exposed to a certain temp range doesn’t mean the car is a lemon. I am certain that all 18 Tiguans have it, some people just don’t listen to imperfections like others. Playing loud music will take care of it, being little less paranoid about the car helps too.


"don't listen to imperfections like others...?"  It's 5" from my left ear. I hear it OVER music. My passengers hear it. When it's REALLY going, people can hear it over a bluetooth call (including the NHTSA rep who'd followed up with me.) My 5-year old asked what it was last week... Plus the newer rattle from the door handle area is just icing on the cake; icing that sadly grows in intensity the louder the music. I'm not paranoid about my car, just pissed off. :banghead:


----------



## Victoria364 (Nov 9, 2017)

jpbran said:


> "don't listen to imperfections like others...?"  It's 5" from my left ear. I hear it OVER music. My passengers hear it. When it's REALLY going, people can hear it over a bluetooth call (including the NHTSA rep who'd followed up with me.) My 5-year old asked what it was last week... Plus the newer rattle from the door handle area is just icing on the cake; icing that sadly grows in intensity the louder the music. I'm not paranoid about my car, just pissed off. :banghead:


I have to agree. The rattle noise can be incredibly loud, regardless of music. This is not a paranoia issue. I too have the intermittent rattle from the handle as well.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## TXMQB (Jan 28, 2018)

Mine just starting to rattle today at 640 miles on the driver's side. Build date of 6/17. I can make it go away if I push my left shoulder against the B pillar. It's annoying but I can deal with it for now. But I'm going to be really upset if I have the leaky rear main seal that some early production units have too.


----------



## porsche911sc (Jan 31, 2018)

Well VW finally showed up to fix mine Wednesday. Dealer didnt call me until Friday at 530 pm to pick it up. Service advisor tells me, yes it was just some loose trim. nothing to do with b-pillar. WHAT?! Thats not what VW is telling me. I speak to service manager, and he says yes, spent tons of time with it and that it was insulation related. Get in my car and within 5 minutes the clicking/rattling is back. Call service manager back and he says.. guess youll need to bring it back. I dont think these idiots know what they are doing... Of course I placed two calls over the weekend - 1. NHTSA Rep and 2. My VW Regional Care Rep. Monday is a new day.


----------



## porsche911sc (Jan 31, 2018)

Well VW finally showed up to fix mine Wednesday. Dealer didnt call me until Friday at 530 pm to pick it up. Service advisor tells me, yes it was just some loose trim. nothing to do with b-pillar. WHAT?! Thats not what VW is telling me. I speak to service manager, and he says yes, spent tons of time with it and that it was insulation related. Get in my car and within 5 minutes the clicking/rattling is back. Call service manager back and he says.. guess youll need to bring it back. I dont think these idiots know what they are doing... Of course I placed two calls over the weekend - 1. NHTSA Rep and 2. My VW Regional Care Rep. Monday is a new day.


----------



## autostrophic (Aug 23, 2011)

TXMQB said:


> Mine just starting to rattle today at 640 miles on the driver's side. Build date of 6/17. I can make it go away if I push my left shoulder against the B pillar. It's annoying but I can deal with it for now. But I'm going to be really upset if I have the leaky rear main seal that some early production units have too.


“Some early production units have the leaky rear main seal”. Just so you know, that is complete BS. I would not worry about that. When an engine has been produced or is defective has nothing to do with when the vehicle was assembled. Enjoy your Tiguan.


----------



## Killswitch24 (Mar 30, 2015)

porsche911sc said:


> ... Monday is a new day.


And a new dealer. Sorry to hear it.


----------



## smg64ct203 (Jan 26, 2003)

autostrophic said:


> “Some early production units have the leaky rear main seal”. Just so you know, that is complete BS. I would not worry about that. When an engine has been produced or is defective has nothing to do with when the vehicle was assembled. Enjoy your Tiguan.


I'm the guy who was told by my dealer that some early tigs had rear mail leaks. They have replaced a few and the dealer he wouldn't be surprised if it ends up being a recall. I'm just trying to pass on the info I heard and help inform others.


----------



## autostrophic (Aug 23, 2011)

smg64ct203 said:


> I'm the guy who was told by my dealer that some early tigs had rear mail leaks. They have replaced a few and the dealer he wouldn't be surprised if it ends up being a recall. I'm just trying to pass on the info I heard and help inform others.


What he told you is not true. “He wouldn’t be surprised if it ends up being a recall”, this is not helping, this is spreading wrongful assumptions and scaring off potential buyers who are doing their research.


----------



## TXMQB (Jan 28, 2018)

autostrophic said:


> Just so you know, that is complete BS. I would not worry about that. When an engine has been produced or is defective has nothing to do with when the vehicle was assembled. Enjoy your Tiguan.


That's a relief. I'm enjoying it very much so far.


----------



## TigJuan John (Feb 16, 2018)

Killswitch24 said:


> That is a very loaded statement considering it's February and VW is just now stepping in upon the intervention of the NHTSA. I doubt they are scouring all the forums of the web and silently fixing problems at the factory level that people are mentioning/complaining/inquiring about. I also find it hard to believe that they would leave their dealer network in the dark about the issue and let VW and the dealers waste so much time and money. Plus, if they fixed it at the factory, you would think they have a better idea of how to fix the cars sitting at the dealer in pieces.
> 
> Not a jab at you TigJuan, it's just the skeptic in me. *edit - I just read it again, so your 9/17 build had the problem? What about your new one?
> 
> Do we know the latest build date that this problem is occurring on?


Yes 9/17 was the build date on my SEL. My bad for believing VW fixed this. I just noticed the rattle in the loaner I’m in built 12/17! Not quite as pronounced as the previous one.


----------



## porsche911sc (Jan 31, 2018)

this saga gets crazier every day. according to VW customer care there were two blue 2018 tiguans at my dealer for repairs and they got the VIN number confused and didnt fix my car. so dropping it back off. How does this even happen? so they have your car for over 2 weeks, fly someone in and fix the wrong car? wow. incompetence. good thing there isnt a TSB yet. lol


----------



## porsche911sc (Jan 31, 2018)

this saga gets crazier every day. according to VW customer care there were two blue 2018 tiguans at my dealer for repairs and they got the VIN number confused and didnt fix my car. so dropping it back off. How does this even happen? so they have your car for over 2 weeks, fly someone in and fix the wrong car? wow. incompetence. good thing there isnt a TSB yet. lol


----------



## porsche911sc (Jan 31, 2018)

dropped off the car and VW Customer Care had arranged a loaner// so we will see if the second attempt is more successful.


----------



## porsche911sc (Jan 31, 2018)

dropped off the car and VW Customer Care had arranged a loaner// so we will see if the second attempt is more successful.


----------



## JoCoZa (Dec 12, 2017)

My Tiguan was built on 06/17 and I haven't noticed any rattling, but I'm going to pay extra attention tomorrow when I'm driving.


----------



## Victoria364 (Nov 9, 2017)

JoCoZa said:


> My Tiguan was built on 06/17 and I haven't noticed any rattling, but I'm going to pay extra attention tomorrow when I'm driving.


It's not something you can miss. The rattle sound is directly in your left ear. In my case, it rattles on both sides.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## balesm01 (Mar 7, 2003)

Filed the case and got an open VW Costumer care number. Next NHTSA and set up the appointment with the dealership.

The rattle is definitely temperature related (at least on my car) - in NY temps went up from last week and today at 45-50F no rattle at all. It seems that it gets active close to low 30s.


----------



## kbsig106 (Nov 2, 2017)

*B Pillar - still going?*

My 2018 Tiguan 9/16 - 11/27 


I came to check in on others and unfortunately it looks like a bigger issue is at hand. Keep up the pressure on VW and the NHTSA - this is unacceptable for a new vehiicle to be exhibiting these issues and the absurd responses such as- "Turn up your radio" & "It's not that bad". When you pay $32K for a NEW vehicle with 4 miles on the dash, you expect it to be right and if not, corrected in a efficient manner - not 54 days and a see ya.

Cheers!


----------



## autostrophic (Aug 23, 2011)

As I said before, some heads up on what may be done to the car and it apparently fixes the issue: 2 precise dimples with a 6lb hammer applied to the b-pillar. Only b-pillar trim needs to come off. So much for “welding”. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## porsche911sc (Jan 31, 2018)

Since you seem to be the resident VW expert and VW tech support, perhaps you can educate the engineers at VW and NHTSA how easy the fix is and how they can do it. Im sure they will appreciate your engineering assistance... since they obviously dont employ engineers at VW. 



autostrophic said:


> As I said before, some heads up on what may be done to the car and it apparently fixes the issue: 2 precise dimples with a 6lb hammer applied to the b-pillar. Only b-pillar trim needs to come off. So much for “welding”.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## porsche911sc (Jan 31, 2018)

The latest saga... Service Advisor calls me and asked me to come in and demonstrate the noise for the tech. these dealer people really are idiots or VW customer care is obviously not being honest. or both. Im picking up my car tomorrow am (assuming it doesn't make the noise tomorrow am) and ill go the the dealer right near my house instead if the one 40 miles away. really? im going to drive my car 40 miles one way, drive a beat up loaner, over a phantom noise? i almost dont want them touching my car at this point.


----------



## autostrophic (Aug 23, 2011)

porsche911sc said:


> Since you seem to be the resident VW expert and VW tech support, perhaps you can educate the engineers at VW and NHTSA how easy the fix is and how they can do it. Im sure they will appreciate your engineering assistance... since they obviously dont employ engineers at VW.


Umad bro? I am not making this up, I work with VW techs and that’s the info I got from them. So far that’s the possible fix. I don’t know what world you live in but here in the real world, fact is; dealers do not have a fix yet and it will take some time for VW to come up with a resolution, in the meantime they will advise dealers to try this to try that... It’s called troubleshooting. First complaints get trouble shooting, the rest gets the fix the first time. It’s work in progress, be patient. Good luck!


----------



## pwaug (Jan 4, 2001)

JoCoZa said:


> My Tiguan was built on 06/17 and I haven't noticed any rattling, but I'm going to pay extra attention tomorrow when I'm driving.


Mine was built 5/17 and I think I've gotten a little OCD--keep turning the radio off and listing for the rattle. Nothing so far.


----------



## balesm01 (Mar 7, 2003)

Filed the case and got an open VW Costumer care number. Next NHTSA and set up the appointment with the dealership.

The rattle is definitely temperature related (at least on my car) - in NY temps went up from last week and today at 45-50F no rattle at all. It seems that it gets active close to low 30s.


Guys should we keep just this thread for this issue? I have been posting on another one (porsche too)...but this one seem to have more people in


----------



## KeithPS (Feb 20, 2018)

Is there a way to find out how many pillar issues there are per dealer?


----------



## porsche911sc (Jan 31, 2018)

Got my vehicle back. Noise mostly gone. meaning -- on certain road surfaces its there but faint but on most road surfaces its gone. Not sure exactly what they did as the story from VW Customer Care and the Dealer never matched. 

Spoke to NHTSA and they said a TSB is coming and they will send me a copy in case this reappears.


----------



## porsche911sc (Jan 31, 2018)

Got my vehicle back. Noise mostly gone. meaning -- on certain road surfaces its there but faint but on most road surfaces its gone. Not sure exactly what they did as the story from VW Customer Care and the Dealer never matched. 

Spoke to NHTSA and they said a TSB is coming and they will send me a copy in case this reappears.


----------



## balesm01 (Mar 7, 2003)

porsche911sc said:


> Got my vehicle back. Noise mostly gone. meaning -- on certain road surfaces its there but faint but on most road surfaces its gone. Not sure exactly what they did as the story from VW Customer Care and the Dealer never matched.
> 
> Spoke to NHTSA and they said a TSB is coming and they will send me a copy in case this reappears.



It would be really helpful to know what they did - can you find out?


----------



## balesm01 (Mar 7, 2003)

porsche911sc said:


> Got my vehicle back. Noise mostly gone. meaning -- on certain road surfaces its there but faint but on most road surfaces its gone. Not sure exactly what they did as the story from VW Customer Care and the Dealer never matched.
> 
> Spoke to NHTSA and they said a TSB is coming and they will send me a copy in case this reappears.


It would be really helpful to know what they did - can you find out?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 30, 2015)

Mine SE with pano was built 1/2018. After temperature went up to 65, the car started making noise. :banghead:
Is there any way to fix this issue myself?


----------



## jjvw (Jan 17, 2002)

After I dropped my kid off at school today and drove off, I started to hear this real annoying rattle in the back seat area. Turns out it was her seatbelt banging against the plastic trim by the door next to the rear seats. If the seatbelt isn't laid flat against it, it rattles like crazy.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

i didnt read all responses, but did you get the feeling from either VW or the NHTSA that a recall will be made for this?

or does everyone have to jump through hall of these hoops for a fix?


----------



## autostrophic (Aug 23, 2011)

balesm01 said:


> It would be really helpful to know what they did - can you find out?


They sure did not weld like EVERYBODY thought is needed..


----------



## porsche911sc (Jan 31, 2018)

They also didnt really fix the issue. 

while less frequent. its back on certain road types. i can deal as most of the time its not there. 

I just assume that this is a Mexican Tiguan thing and there is no real fix.


----------



## gjosephs (Mar 7, 2018)

*Same Issue here*

Hey everyone,

Same issue here in my SEL Tiguan that I purchased on 2/12/2018. It definitely has nothing to do with build date, as my Tiguan (Green with Oak interior) is really rare around here and had just arrived when I contacted the dealer about it. I definitely think it's related to the glossy B pillar on the outside trim, and not the frame. I have had this same issue on my previous car that was totaled, a 2015 Ford Focus. Sometimes in the heat the B Pillar Trims would expand and rattle in the same exact way, and if I put the window up pretty much every time it would creak on the plastic. I live in Colorado, and anytime it sits out in the sun these last few days where it's been getting about 50+ degrees I've started to notice it. It's not as bad as some, I'm kind of terrified for summer lol. This is beyond disappointing. But, this isn't my only rattle in this car. I've got rattles on the AC vent trims, somewhere in the dashboard, and a metallic tapping sound that's driving me BONKERS. 


I've bought some Gummi Pledge, as others have suggested. Has anyone tried this as a solution yet?* Also, does anyone know if this will cause a haze over the glossy plastic or degrade the paint quality over time?* I feel as though this issue is something I'm going to have to live with until I trade this car in, which I will be doing. I love the car, it's very good looking, drives wonderfully (I test drove and researched pretty much every competitor), and I really enjoy the infotainment and it handles wonderfully in the snow and the Rocky Mountains, but the build quality is kind of driving me crazy. 


What's the highest temperatures any of you guys with this rattle have experienced yet? While the rattle sucks right now, it's not unbearable for me. But it hasn't hit past 70 here yet and I'm afraid when we see temperatures in the 80s / 90s I'm going to be out of luck. I've already got 1200 miles on this thing and I've owned it a month.


----------



## gord888 (Feb 10, 2018)

I have a couple rattles too. one is the passenger side b pillar, the other is in the c pillar area. Any try just using some dynamat or equivalent material to cover up the problem area?


----------



## porsche911sc (Jan 31, 2018)

Honestly, my wife has had 3 brand new CRV's and is now on a 2016.5 CX-5 and none of these cars had ANY rattles. So Ill pay for awhile and VW has lost me for good. Its a shame because I have owned about 10 of them and like the looks, drive, and overall feel. Consequently, my 2015 German built Tiguan and my German 2011 passat had NO rattles. so I don't care what anyone says, this is a Mexican VW issue... I can get a fully loaded grand touring CX5 for 29k at most dealers with 0%... so the under 30k at 3.9% of VW doesnt play well for me. i will be trading it... but for now i need to deal because the wife would kill me if i walked in with a new car and lost 5k on it. if it gets unbearable, ill take it in but they had my car for 3 weeks and didnt fix it so its obvious they dont have a clue.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

porsche911sc said:


> Honestly, my wife has had 3 brand new CRV's and is now on a 2016.5 CX-5 and none of these cars had ANY rattles. So Ill pay for awhile and VW has lost me for good. Its a shame because I have owned about 10 of them and like the looks, drive, and overall feel. Consequently, my 2015 German built Tiguan and my German 2011 passat had NO rattles. so I don't care what anyone says, this is a Mexican VW issue... I can get a fully loaded grand touring CX5 for 29k at most dealers with 0%... so the under 30k at 3.9% of VW doesnt play well for me. i will be trading it... but for now i need to deal because the wife would kill me if i walked in with a new car and lost 5k on it. if it gets unbearable, ill take it in but they had my car for 3 weeks and didnt fix it so its obvious they dont have a clue.


so you have owned 10 VW's, loved the looks, drive and feel of them all. but now you wont buy anymore because the first model of a brand new car literally not even a year old has a rattle.... i thought everyone knew that the first model year of a car is always the worst. 

LOL but ok. 

:banghead::screwy::banghead::screwy:

but to each their own i guess.

however, i really appreciate the time you took to make this thread and help others out though.


----------



## autostrophic (Aug 23, 2011)

porsche911sc said:


> Honestly, my wife has had 3 brand new CRV's and is now on a 2016.5 CX-5 and none of these cars had ANY rattles. So Ill pay for awhile and VW has lost me for good. Its a shame because I have owned about 10 of them and like the looks, drive, and overall feel. Consequently, my 2015 German built Tiguan and my German 2011 passat had NO rattles. so I don't care what anyone says, this is a Mexican VW issue... I can get a fully loaded grand touring CX5 for 29k at most dealers with 0%... so the under 30k at 3.9% of VW doesnt play well for me. i will be trading it... but for now i need to deal because the wife would kill me if i walked in with a new car and lost 5k on it. if it gets unbearable, ill take it in but they had my car for 3 weeks and didnt fix it so its obvious they dont have a clue.


Mexican VW issue? You know that the German built Passat B8 has it too? Please explain. You know that Jetta, Beetle and Golf are also assembled in Mexico yet do not have a b-pillar ticking noise? Explain that too. In fact the B7 Passat (2011 model in case you don’t know) was a plastic rattle box in and out.. I am looking for some logic in your posts.


----------



## porsche911sc (Jan 31, 2018)

Im really hoping that you get the rattle. good luck. 



autostrophic said:


> Mexican VW issue? You know that the German built Passat B8 has it too? Please explain. You know that Jetta, Beetle and Golf are also assembled in Mexico yet do not have a b-pillar ticking noise? Explain that too. In fact the B7 Passat (2011 model in case you don’t know) was a plastic rattle box in and out.. I am looking for some logic in your posts.


----------



## autostrophic (Aug 23, 2011)

porsche911sc said:


> Im really hoping that you get the rattle. good luck.


Nice. Mr. Mexico VW Issue - that explains it all. We need more people like you here in these forums.


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

Unless you can compare identical vehicles manufactured in different plants, then touting this issue as a "Mexico" issue, is just plain wrong. This is a brand new model with new a new build spec. Unforeseen issues are bound to occur.
The Volkswagen factory in Mexico where this Tiguan is made is the largest VW factory outside of Germany and has been producing VW vehicles since 1964. This is nothing new for them.

I'm also not convinced that everyone chiming in on this is experiencing the same issue. I too have minor issues with a creaking sound in my B-Pillar that is also temperature related. In my case, it's obvious that it's related to the plastic trim as GJOSEPHS described. It's minor, and it comes and goes. But it's certainly not an issue that would cause me to forsake VW and contact the NHTSA. I believe whatever those folks experience(d) is much different than what most users here are experiencing, but now everyone is just riding the B-Pillar bandwagon.


----------



## gjosephs (Mar 7, 2018)

Hey Sam,

Have you tried any temporary solutions to alleviate this issue? I'm not too worried about it now as it's only been 70 degrees Max, but I'm worried about when it hits 80+ because already today it was a pretty constant ticking and got really loud going over bumps or turns.


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

gjosephs said:


> Hey Sam,
> 
> Have you tried any temporary solutions to alleviate this issue? I'm not too worried about it now as it's only been 70 degrees Max, but I'm worried about when it hits 80+ because already today it was a pretty constant ticking and got really loud going over bumps or turns.


I haven't done anything yet mostly because it's been so intermittent. For me, the outside temperature seems to affect it more around 65°-70°F, almost as though the plastic has expended/contracted and is giving off a ticking sound . I live in an area of the country with a warm climate and in my situation the warmer temps don't present an issue.


----------



## smg64ct203 (Jan 26, 2003)

porsche911sc said:


> Honestly, my wife has had 3 brand new CRV's and is now on a 2016.5 CX-5 and none of these cars had ANY rattles. So Ill pay for awhile and VW has lost me for good. Its a shame because I have owned about 10 of them and like the looks, drive, and overall feel. Consequently, my 2015 German built Tiguan and my German 2011 passat had NO rattles. so I don't care what anyone says, this is a Mexican VW issue... I can get a fully loaded grand touring CX5 for 29k at most dealers with 0%... so the under 30k at 3.9% of VW doesnt play well for me. i will be trading it... but for now i need to deal because the wife would kill me if i walked in with a new car and lost 5k on it. if it gets unbearable, ill take it in but they had my car for 3 weeks and didnt fix it so its obvious they dont have a clue.


I agree with you. I've had a lot of VW's too and the Mexican builds ones have been duds. The 2015 GTI I had drove great, but lots of problems. My Sel did rattle in warmer weather and they already had the transmission out to fix an oil leak. I gave VW a lot of chances and sadly this is my last one. I also can't unload mine yet the money loss is to high.


----------



## balesm01 (Mar 7, 2003)

I know that this has been said before but just to remind:

if you have the infamous pillar-B rattle file a complaint with VW Customer service ( best if you do by chat so you have a transcript) and get a case number;

2) open a complaint with NHTSA;

https://www.nhtsa.gov/vehicle/2018/V...AWD#complaints

If we create enough critical mass hopefully VW will have to issue a recall and fix.


----------



## jpbran (May 18, 2008)

Still no update, I'm guessing. (and dealer has gone quiet... didn't return my call from 10 days ago) Grr... Warm and sunny today, so "TICK TICK TICK TICK..." in my left ear. :thumbdown:


----------



## cruzgti17 (Jun 13, 2017)

autostrophic said:


> Mexican VW issue? You know that the German built Passat B8 has it too? Please explain. You know that Jetta, Beetle and Golf are also assembled in Mexico yet do not have a b-pillar ticking noise? Explain that too. In fact the B7 Passat (2011 model in case you don’t know) was a plastic rattle box in and out.. I am looking for some logic in your posts.


There's a rather large thread for MQB Golf B pillar ticking, and it mostly has to do with the b pillar frame.


----------



## porsche911sc (Jan 31, 2018)

mine is intermittent.. fact is that this model has been on the streets for a year. if they knew how to fix it, they would. its just cheap and poor workmanship and no quality control and there is no fix. period. or they would fix it... and honda and toyota and mazda dont have these issue on their new to market models, and the cars cost way less. wifes grand touring cx5 was 28k, 0% for 60 months, and it has real leather, pano, and loaded to hilt and is tight and fun to drive.. wife gets a new car every three years like i do and never has any of these types of issues. try to do that in a comparable vw. new model or not. they will never break the us market in mass because they dont have any quality control. better off as a niche player, where cars like GTI are born and people put up with the BS, because they are a blast. take that away and there is no reason to buy these cars.


----------



## autostrophic (Aug 23, 2011)

porsche911sc said:


> mine is intermittent.. fact is that this model has been on the streets for a year. if they knew how to fix it, they would. its just cheap and poor workmanship and no quality control and there is no fix. period. or they would fix it... and honda and toyota and mazda dont have these issue on their new to market models, and the cars cost way less. wifes grand touring cx5 was 28k, 0% for 60 months, and it has real leather, pano, and loaded to hilt and is tight and fun to drive.. wife gets a new car every three years like i do and never has any of these types of issues. try to do that in a comparable vw. new model or not. they will never break the us market in mass because they dont have any quality control. better off as a niche player, where cars like GTI are born and people put up with the BS, because they are a blast. take that away and there is no reason to buy these cars.


You still crying? Awwww


----------



## porsche911sc (Jan 31, 2018)

LOL. I realize that you probably work for VW.. and the truth hurts. and i still love the brand. but come on... 



autostrophic said:


> You still crying? Awwww


----------



## autostrophic (Aug 23, 2011)

porsche911sc said:


> LOL


You’re LOLing with tears in your eyes. Get over it dude, it’s not a big deal!


----------



## porsche911sc (Jan 31, 2018)

i realize that its not a big deal dude.. but 30k is 30k. and we as americans shouldnt accept shoddy ****ty workmanship just because its what they give us to save $500. i like real weber grills, honda lawnmowers, Bosch dishwashers, bunn coffeemakers and a host of other things that cost a premium and last for ten years with no issues. i expect the same for a 30k car... and if honda and mazda can do it, so can VW. they just choose not to. sorry dude... you are in the minority here.


----------



## autostrophic (Aug 23, 2011)

porsche911sc said:


> i realize that its not a big deal dude.. but 30k is 30k. and we as americans shouldnt accept shoddy ****ty workmanship just because its what they give us to save $500. i like real weber grills, honda lawnmowers, Bosch dishwashers, bunn coffeemakers and a host of other things that cost a premium and last for ten years with no issues. i expect the same for a 30k car... and if honda and mazda can do it, so can VW. they just choose not to. sorry dude... you are in the minority here.


You have way too high expectations for a 30k car, considering VAG sells cars in the 60-120k range. It’s an issue that will soon be resolved, give it some time. In the meanwhile, enjoy your Tiguan, it’s a great vehicle!


----------



## porsche911sc (Jan 31, 2018)

i have a 35 year old Porsche that has less rattles than this car. lol


----------



## porsche911sc (Jan 31, 2018)

Exactly! Just because they make a 60k car doesn't mean they should present this car in this condition and expect the masses to buy in and remain happy. honda makes a 60k car too. and their new CRV doesnt rattle. Its a bogus argument. this exactly why the brand almost goes out of business in the US every 8-10 years. people like you that work for VW dont really get it. 

QUOTE=autostrophic;110824961]You have way too high expectations for a 30k car, considering VAG sells cars in the 60-120k range. It’s an issue that will soon be resolved, give it some time. In the meanwhile, enjoy your Tiguan, it’s a great vehicle![/QUOTE]


----------



## tdb2 (Mar 20, 2018)

I suspect that at least some people in this thread are experiencing the ticking sound caused by the door/window aplique panel. Open your door and push on the bottom edge of the plastic aplique towards the door. You may hear a sharp ticking sound. Thermal expansion will do the same. Maybe this helps somebody.


----------



## OZ.IN.USA (Jan 29, 2011)

_"i expect the same for a 30k car... and if honda and mazda can do it, so can VW. they just choose not to"_


I guess this guy expected the same!


I may have gotten a dud

By B. P. on 01/27/18 08:22 AM (PST)

Vehicle
*2018 Honda Accord Touring 4dr Sedan (1.5L 4cyl Turbo CVT)* (MSRP From $33,800)

Review

I purchased the 1.5 touring accord at the end of November. When I test drove it the weather was cool so I didn’t really head any *rattling noise* coming from the HUD area. *But now that I have driven it for a month with hot/cold weather daily the rattling noise is really annoying.* I took it in to the dealer about 4 times each time they said they heard the noise but couldn’t locate it even after I told them where I think it’s coming from. They finally was able to reduce the *rattling noise* by putting in some noise insulation foam. I called Honda customer service to complain and they said the same thing. That I should just keep taking it in for repair. *For this much money I’m spending I shouldn’t need to especially when I barely hit 2k miles.*


----------



## rocketjay1 (Jan 25, 2018)

If anyone here is happy there VW is made in Mexico rather then Germany please let me know

Si alguien aquí está contento de que VW esté hecho en México en lugar de Alemania, por favor, hágamelo saber


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

rocketjay1 said:


> If anyone here is happy there VW is made in Mexico rather then Germany please let me know
> 
> Si alguien aquí está contento de que VW esté hecho en México en lugar de Alemania, por favor, hágamelo saber


My Tiguan is my second Mexican made VW. I was happy with the first one (a 2009 Sportwagen) and I am happy with my Tiguan. I have had no issues. I have no B Pillar noises and no other service issues. I do not care whether the car is manufactured in Mexico, or Germany, or Brazil, or wherever. All I care about is whether or not it was made correctly, Mexican workers are just as capable of making good cars as the workers in any other country. I have seen bad cars from Mexico and I have seen bad cars from Germany. Any new car purchase can be either good or bad - it's mostly "luck of the draw".

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## pwaug (Jan 4, 2001)

rocketjay1 said:


> If anyone here is happy there VW is made in Mexico rather then Germany please let me know
> 
> Si alguien aquí está contento de que VW esté hecho en México en lugar de Alemania, por favor, hágamelo saber


I have had no, zero, nada problems with my 2018 Tiguan SEL P and it was a very early build--I drove it out of the dealer's lot in early August. We also have a 2012 Golf made in Mexico and have had no problems what so ever since day one.


----------



## type17volkswagen (May 2, 2004)

rocketjay1 said:


> If anyone here is happy there VW is made in Mexico rather then Germany please let me know
> 
> Si alguien aquí está contento de que VW esté hecho en México en lugar de Alemania, por favor, hágamelo saber


I'm happy with the Puebla-built VWs I've owned. Quality is good AND lower production costs give me an affordably-priced, highly-contented vehicle.


----------



## Piscoot (Dec 26, 2011)

type17volkswagen said:


> I'm happy with the Puebla-built VWs I've owned. Quality is good AND lower production costs give me an affordably-priced, highly-contented vehicle.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MJ-Tiggy18 (Mar 7, 2018)

*to Victoria364 Pillar B*

Did the clip replacements work?

I just got a 2018 Tiguan and having the issue on the passenger side. It doesn't 'rattle' in colder, only warmer, which has me believing it's rubber related.


----------



## MJ-Tiggy18 (Mar 7, 2018)

*Victoria364 clips result?*

Hey Victoria, did you have any luck with the clips replacement?


----------



## rhinoVdub (Nov 24, 2010)

hey everybody. been lurking since i bought my Tig back in october and been having the same issue as everyone.. have had my Tig at the dealer 4 different times and not had any luck getting it fixed. 

they had the field engineer out and they pulled the headliner and (per my repair order invoice) "adjusted the b-pillar" asked my service guy and they dropped the headliner and basically pounded on the bpillars with a hammer. 
still making the same noise after the repair. 

noise seems louder when the weather is warmer. 

a friend of mine is a master tech here in the area and he was able to locate a TSB that was just released this last monday about the issue. thought i would share the images he sent me so all could have them. (THE INTERNET NEEDS TO KNOW) :laugh:


i'll keep you update on what the local dealer does next. no complaints with my local dealership. they have been all fantastic. lol just want it fixed. 




TSB2050753


----------



## autostrophic (Aug 23, 2011)

Like I said many times before - it’s hammer time!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rhinoVdub (Nov 24, 2010)

a 16oz hammer to be exact. 
:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## gjosephs (Mar 7, 2018)

Rhino,

Thank you for the photos and update!! I for one am really worried about this fix -- not to be that guy but tearing apart the headliner and seat belt assembly just sounds like a good way to have a stained roof and more rattles, but I guess that's what the warranty is for! If anyone gets there's repaired and are lurking please reply and let us know how it turned out! For now, I'm going to keep driving mine until a few fixes have been done, and I've also get a separate metal tapping rattle somewhere under the seat or behind the passenger area dash that I'll have them look at during the same visit. Does anyone know if rattles are covered for the full extent of the 72,000 mile warranty, or is it like the old warranty where "fit and finish" become out of warranty after 1 yr / 12,000 miles (I saw that in another forum elsewhere and haven't been able to find an official answer) 

This is good news though, that there's an official bulletin about it. Thank you again for the photos!!


----------



## rocketjay1 (Jan 25, 2018)

Sometimes being over 60 and seeing Black Sabbath and Metallica too many times comes in handy I couldn't hear a rattle it but me in the ass


----------



## porsche911sc (Jan 31, 2018)

i had the repair and it still rattles. maybe they didnt use a 16 ounce hammer on mine...


----------



## sp4c3m4nsp1ff17 (Feb 6, 2008)

Curious if anyone that has the rattle has a car with a VIN OUTSIDE the range listed in that TSB? Would it be safe to assume the VIN cutoff was the point they started rectifying this issue at the factory?

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## type17volkswagen (May 2, 2004)

Thanks for sharing the TSB Rhino. I do wonder how VW decided the cut-off for the VIN range. Mine is 079xxx and rattles on both the driver's and passenger's side so they definitely didn't have it resolved in production at that cut-off...


----------



## walidb123 (Feb 20, 2018)

*B-Pillar Rattle*

I had this issue as well, took VW 2 whole attempts to rectify the issue. First they dropped the headliner and pretty much stripped the vehicle's interior to bare to replace a "bracket." This did not fix the issue and the noise came back after a week once temperatures warmed up. Took it back in and they dropped the headliner again and stripped the vehicle but this time they refused to tell me what exactly was fixed. Due to VW's incompetence, I decided to trade the vehicle in and take a loss. In addition to this repair, this vehicle was in for service every single month since I purchased it in October 2017. Most recently a leak detection pump was replaced in addition to the horn and the secondary air intake pump. VW is definitely on some shady business practices, as if this wasn't already a given.

Best of luck to anyone who still owns one.

"German Engineering, Proudly built in Mexico"


----------



## Victoria364 (Nov 9, 2017)

MJ-Tiggy18 said:


> Hey Victoria, did you have any luck with the clips replacement?


Nothing has worked. I gave up after several attempts. I'm waiting for them to figure it out before I take it back. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## rhinoVdub (Nov 24, 2010)

my wife and i have been very disappointed with it and will be trading it in around july/august when the new subaru acent comes out.


----------



## 1102adam (Apr 9, 2018)

*2018 Tiguan*

I just purchased a 2018. I do hear a very light tick/rattle when warm . Its definitely there bur really don't notice on phone or radio on. Very faint, Is this what you guys are referencing? Other than that all I noticed so far its that my cluster didn't show the name but after checking demo mode and deselecting appears to work.
Only have 450 miles though.


----------



## Piscoot (Dec 26, 2011)

No rattle JM083258 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dallastig (Feb 26, 2018)

*2018 Tiguan SE w moonroof B-Pillar(s) rattle.*

I purchased the vehicle in late January. After the first week, I began to notice a loud rattle coming from the drivers side b-pillar area. I took the car into the dealership soon after. It was "fixed" about a week later by a QTM from VW. Took it back 2 more times and was told after each they fixed the issue. Actually, after the second time I was asked to ride along with service manager because they couldn't identify the noise. Laughable, because it was quite loud. By this time the sound had switched from driver side to passenger. Im guessing the foam or insulation I was told they used during the 1st visit had some sort of affect on this. Anyway, after the 2nd time I contacted VWCC and informed them of the issue. I wish I would have done it sooner. On the 4th visit in April, set up by VMCC, waiting for me at the dealership was a regional service manager from VW USA. This person was pretty high up. I would also add this was the first time in the whole ordeal that the issue was fully explained to me. Before that I couldn't get a straight answer about what was causing this. So, after the noise was detected by the VW manager I was told about a fix VW just announced and my vehicle would be put back into service and at last, the rattle would be fixed. Now, at this point I was concerned about multiple things. 1st, I was 2 payments in on a car I had literally been in possession of for 3 weeks. (VW told me 2 payments would be compensated, currently waiting) 2nd, I was concerned that a brand new vehicle, $30k plus, had the headliner, interior panels taken apart a 4 times. I voiced this to the VW USA Rep. and they assured me that everything that had been previously removed would be replaced with brand new parts. Anyway, I picked up the vehicle a not long ago and so far, no b-pillar rattle. Lets hope it stays that way, but I am not optimistic.


----------



## dallastig (Feb 26, 2018)

*Tig serviced after TSB*

I was told about that TSB on my 4th service visit by a VWUSA rep that was at the dealership for my Tig. Picked it up a couple days ago and so far no noise.


----------



## dallastig (Feb 26, 2018)

*Repaired after April TSB*

Picked up my 18 Tig se after 4th service visit. This was after the TSB came out in early April. So far no rattle. I also insisted on them replacing my dirty headliner. Not only did they do that but they also replaced all panels.


----------



## kbsig106 (Nov 2, 2017)

*???*



autostrophic said:


> Your Tiguan could barely make it to 1400 miles? Did the engine explode on you? Or did you overthink something that could possibly be a 5 min fix few months down the road and have your local dealer dissemble the interior of your car?


It barely made it to 1,400 miles for the Lemon Law claim was filed. As for the condition of the interior, what you see if thanks to the VW Tech rep that came in to figure out the problem. This is was the condition of the vehicle after they had it for 50+ days. Up until then, I had not seen my vehicle since it was initially turned in. Not to be misunderstood, the vehicle was a steaming pile of dog mess and VW could not find their way out of a paper bag with two open ends.


Cheers!


----------



## jaybw6 (Jan 27, 2013)

Received a replacement Tiguan last week (see my other thread about the first one missing standard features). This one had a MUCH more pronounced B-Pillar rattle as well as some significant wind noise on the driver's side window. They knew about the Pillar fix and he showed me the VW bulletin. They're having to replace the entire window assembly because there's no "fix" for it, it's just plain defective. I'll report back after the service and let you all know if it solved the problems.


----------



## rhinoVdub (Nov 24, 2010)

update on mine. it is back in the shop and been there for another week. they are "re-performing" the TSB that i posted. if not fixed after this i told my VW rep that i would like it bought back. i hate to do that cause the Mrs. truly loves the car but im getting pretty tired of all this..

local dealer has been the one ray of hope in all this though. always worked with me to have a loaner etc. been super cool. shout out to OKC VW :thumbup:

i'll keep yall in the loop if the 2nd time beating the B-pillar with a hammer fixes it.


----------



## giantsnation (Dec 15, 2014)

So do we think was has been fixed from production for tigs with VINs after the ones noted in the TSB? My wife and I are deciding between this and the Atlas. The Tiguan we test drove was really quiet but this was a 10 mile test drive.


----------



## mjbauer (Apr 1, 2018)

giantsnation said:


> So do we think was has been fixed from production for tigs with VINs after the ones noted in the TSB? My wife and I are deciding between this and the Atlas. The Tiguan we test drove was really quiet but this was a 10 mile test drive.


Well, someone in this thread posted they have later VIN than noted in the TSB yet are still affected.


----------



## Cyckle (Apr 23, 2018)

Just want to say, I just got my 2018 tiguan, wasn't aware of this problem until I got on the forum after purchase
My VIN is within the second range on the TSB, I watch several YouTube videos, but I can't say if mine has the same sound or not.


----------



## boonbunsen (Apr 22, 2018)

I just picked mine up a few days ago, weather was finally warm today and the rattles are definately there. My vin falls outside of the range of the TSB, JM102...


----------



## Yantropov (Mar 21, 2018)

What are the dates range for the TSB people are mentioning? So far no rattle.. At 3500 kms 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boonbunsen (Apr 22, 2018)

Have a look at the vin range on the TSB posted on page 12; no date range shown. I can tell you mine is well outside the vin range and its a jan 2018 build.


----------



## RASDC (Jul 14, 2012)

I have a production date of 10/2017 with a VIN#JM062095 that is within the range of the TSB. I have 2200 miles and thankfully no rattle or noises anywhere.


----------



## jaybw6 (Jan 27, 2013)

jaybw6 said:


> Received a replacement Tiguan last week (see my other thread about the first one missing standard features). This one had a MUCH more pronounced B-Pillar rattle as well as some significant wind noise on the driver's side window. They knew about the Pillar fix and he showed me the VW bulletin. They're having to replace the entire window assembly because there's no "fix" for it, it's just plain defective. I'll report back after the service and let you all know if it solved the problems.


Update: Yes, the rattle and wind noise issues have been fixed.


----------



## Denisema2171 (Apr 21, 2018)

*I agree!*

I have the same issue with my 2018 SEL that I purchased at the end of January. I have a build date of 11/17. The noise first started on the driver's side at around 1000 miles. It was very sporadic and would come and go. Then it started one day on the passenger side. It was louder and would start and stop within the 30 minutes we were in the car. It does seem to be weather-related. I think I have narrowed it down to warm and sunny - as if the heat of the sun causes it. It also doesn't do it just while driving. I was sitting in a parking lot the other day listening to it. Someone recommended using Gummi Pflege on the door seals. Has anyone actually tried this and it solved the problem?


----------



## gjosephs (Mar 7, 2018)

Denisema2171 said:


> I have the same issue with my 2018 SEL that I purchased at the end of January. I have a build date of 11/17. The noise first started on the driver's side at around 1000 miles. It was very sporadic and would come and go. Then it started one day on the passenger side. It was louder and would start and stop within the 30 minutes we were in the car. It does seem to be weather-related. I think I have narrowed it down to warm and sunny - as if the heat of the sun causes it. It also doesn't do it just while driving. I was sitting in a parking lot the other day listening to it. Someone recommended using Gummi Pflege on the door seals. Has anyone actually tried this and it solved the problem?


Hi Denise! There are actually two separate b-pillar noises and it sounds like you may have both. I do. First, I have a ticking / popping sound that occurs even at idle in warmer / sunny weather; that is from the glossy b pillar trim on the outside of the car. I’ve pressed on it while driving and made it stop, in addition if I use 303 to lubricate the area it stops for a couple of days. I rarely hear this noise at night or in overcast. It also lessens after initial driving, I think the plastic flexes and pops itself out a bit. I bought Gummy Pledge but couldn’t get confirmation if it’ll destroy the paint / plastic after repeated usage so I haven’t bothered yet.

Then, there’s the metal b pillar ticking with the TSB from VW, I mainly notice this in 50-60 degree weather and the sun is unrelated. I actually am sitting at a restaurant right now typing this (9:30 PM my time) after a 10 minute drive where the metallic ticking was pronounced. Unlike the glossy trim rattle, the road doesn’t really matter for this one and it’s really loud and constant. I haven't taken it in yet for the TSB because it looks like they haven't perfected it yet. 

Personally, I’m at a loss for words concerning this car. If anyone knows if Gummy Pledge is okay for clear plastics and paint (brief exposure while applying) I’d love to know. I may make a separate thread for this since it’s a separate issue


----------



## porsche911sc (Jan 31, 2018)

Mine is going in for the third time on Friday to a different dealer to try and fix it. its sad that VW cant produce a modern car with Toyota and Honda quality... especially since they are charging more than Honda or Toyota prices. Feel like I bought a Chrysler from 10 years ago with this one. 



gjosephs said:


> Hi Denise! There are actually two separate b-pillar noises and it sounds like you may have both. I do. First, I have a ticking / popping sound that occurs even at idle in warmer / sunny weather; that is from the glossy b pillar trim on the outside of the car. I’ve pressed on it while driving and made it stop, in addition if I use 303 to lubricate the area it stops for a couple of days. I rarely hear this noise at night or in overcast. It also lessens after initial driving, I think the plastic flexes and pops itself out a bit. I bought Gummy Pledge but couldn’t get confirmation if it’ll destroy the paint / plastic after repeated usage so I haven’t bothered yet.
> 
> Then, there’s the metal b pillar ticking with the TSB from VW, I mainly notice this in 50-60 degree weather and the sun is unrelated. I actually am sitting at a restaurant right now typing this (9:30 PM my time) after a 10 minute drive where the metallic ticking was pronounced. Unlike the glossy trim rattle, the road doesn’t really matter for this one and it’s really loud and constant. I haven't taken it in yet for the TSB because it looks like they haven't perfected it yet.
> 
> Personally, I’m at a loss for words concerning this car. If anyone knows if Gummy Pledge is okay for clear plastics and paint (brief exposure while applying) I’d love to know. I may make a separate thread for this since it’s a separate issue


----------



## OZ.IN.USA (Jan 29, 2011)

porsche911sc said:


> Mine is going in for the third time on Friday to a different dealer to try and fix it. its sad that VW cant produce a modern car with . Feel like I bought a Chrysler from 10 years ago with this one.


_Toyota and Honda quality..._

*From JD Powers*

"To lump all Japanese cars into the stereotype that they have the best quality would be incorrect. In the 2015 IQS, the highest-ranked Japanese auto brand, Infiniti, ranks fifth overall. Additionally, *only four in 10 Japanese nameplates rank above the industry average for quality* after 90 days of ownership. In the same study, eight in 27 segment award recipients hail from Japanese nameplates. Certainly not bad in any way, but not exactly the full takeover one may expect compared to common perception. Make no mistake, *Japanese manufacturers are producing competitive products*, but the fact of the matter is that *so are all manufacturers these days, regardless of their origin.* As for the common belief that Japanese cars have the best quality, it’s time to cue the Frozen soundtrack and let it go."

_
"especially since they are charging more than Honda or Toyota prices"
_
The facts disagree:The competitive models are within a few hundred dollars of each other.


----------



## porsche911sc (Jan 31, 2018)

With all due respect I have owned this car 3 months and its been at the dealer 7x and 5 weeks. 

My wife has owned three CRV's and now a CX5, and I have owned two accords in between my VW's, and none ever went to the dealer for anything other than an oil change or tire replacement, ever... so please dont mention quality when it comes to new VW's. this forum is filled with similar stories, so this isnt just me. 



OZ.IN.USA said:


> _Toyota and Honda quality..._
> 
> *From JD Powers*
> 
> ...


----------



## OZ.IN.USA (Jan 29, 2011)

porsche911sc said:


> With all due respect I have owned this car 3 months and its been at the dealer 7x and 5 weeks.
> 
> My wife has owned three CRV's and now a CX5, and I have owned two accords in between my VW's, and none ever went to the dealer for anything other than an oil change or tire replacement, ever... so please dont mention quality when it comes to new VW's. this forum is filled with similar stories, so this isnt just me.



The links were to address the perception that VW prices are higher (all competitive models are within a few hundred dollars of each other). 

Also the Link was to show that Japanese cars are not as reliable as perceived not that VW was reliable.

So we can agree that you have had good luck and bad. 

In my opinion, my 15 year old, 152,000 mile Jetta Wagon with no engine or transmission (original clutch) issues and that has had only had one speed sensor and a handbrake cable go bad is my instance of "good luck"


----------



## jpbran (May 18, 2008)

Took it to the dealer for the TSB fix. They had it this week from Mon AM to Thurs AM, but actually fixed it by Wed afternoon (I wasn't able to get it til Thurs). Have been driving it at different times of the day since, and therefore at varying temperatures, and over different types of road surfaces. I know it's only been 24 hours, so I'm still guardedly optimistic. BUT...

The B pillar tapping is gone. Both sides quiet now. Fingers crossed it stays this way! :thumbup:


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

jpbran said:


> Took it to the dealer for the TSB fix. They had it this week from Mon AM to Thurs AM, but actually fixed it by Wed afternoon (I wasn't able to get it til Thurs). Have been driving it at different times of the day since, and therefore at varying temperatures, and over different types of road surfaces. I know it's only been 24 hours, so I'm still guardedly optimistic. BUT...
> 
> The B pillar tapping is gone. Both sides quiet now. Fingers crossed it stays this way! :thumbup:


That's certainly good news. Do you know how much of the interior was taken apart and are you happy with how it was put back together?

I have been following this issue ever since I brought it up in the fall (weird - seems my thread was merged with this one). When I first heard the rattle last summer/fall it was fairly faint on the driver's side as far as I could tell, like a faint ticking. The driver's side noise was pretty regular during the winter and didn't change much in volume or type of noise. Earlier this week when the weather was colder (50s/60s), the noises were the same as before, but as the weather got into the 70s/80s the noise from the passenger side went from 0 to 100, i.e. not noticeable to a full blown rattle/clacking sound (BTW I'm at about 5400 miles now). On what I think is a related note, I noticed the other day that when I shut my driver's side door, I can hear a rattle in the passenger side B-pillar which dissipates after a couple of seconds. Has anyone else noticed this?

Prior to this week, I had considered myself to be lucky since my noise was annoying but not that bothersome. Besides the faint rattle from the driver's side B-pillar, there were:
1) cracking noises from the black plastic on the exterior of the b-pillar which I could hear expanding from the sun's heat after driving out of my garage;
2) creaking of various interior plastic dash and door parts
3) faint "rubbing" noises from rubber door seals (which I have used gummi pflege on)

All of the above noises taken as a whole have made me sour on the Tiguan - I love everything about the Tiguan, but with these noises and this new rattle, I don't look forward to driving it like I used to with my other 2 VWs or any of the VWs my parents have owned dating back to '88; I think my 10 year-old MK5 GTI was quieter when I sold it than my new Tiguan is now. 

As a structural engineer, it disturbs me that 1) this wasn't noticed or fixed during the testing phase and 2) the TSB solution is hammering to create a gap between the rattle parts while the production solution is 5 additional welds (my guess is to connect the parts that are rattling?). Is there an underlying structural or fatigue issue? It also seems like the TSB fix has worked on some cars and not the others - I wonder if that's an issue of VW techs not knowing what to do or the solution not being the best. I just don't want to bring in my car more than once for this fix but now that I'm likely experiencing the "true" rattling issue like others have, I'll bring in the Tiguan to get it fixed. I want to enjoy driving this car again.


----------



## rhinoVdub (Nov 24, 2010)

Got mine back from the dealer after the 2nd attempts to fix it (following the TSB that i prev posted) and it is as loud as ever. VW customer care said that we need to schedule with a QTM for the 2nd time to see if the problem can be resolved. 
:banghead::banghead:

i did get clarification from VW (for those who were wondering) that it falls under the main warranty not the fit and finish rattle warranty. :thumbup:


----------



## porsche911sc (Jan 31, 2018)

Maybe you should bypass VW and just call autostrophic. LOL



rhinoVdub said:


> Got mine back from the dealer after the 2nd attempts to fix it (following the TSB that i prev posted) and it is as loud as ever. VW customer care said that we need to schedule with a QTM for the 2nd time to see if the problem can be resolved.
> :banghead::banghead:
> 
> i did get clarification from VW (for those who were wondering) that it falls under the main warranty not the fit and finish rattle warranty. :thumbup:


----------



## porsche911sc (Jan 31, 2018)

My new dealer said there is an entirely different set of procedures for cars that have already been repaired but failed. they actually postponed my repair because an engineeer needs to be there. They said they have fixed at least 50 cars but a few just arent working. very interesting. perhaps autostrophic needs to teach the VW engineers how to use a hammer. LOL


----------



## rhinoVdub (Nov 24, 2010)

back in the shop for the 3rd try... been there 5 days so far. no update yet. just waiting to hear what they say.


----------



## appleman (Jul 8, 2003)

just dropped mine off tonight. I have a later vin outside the range of the tsb however I have the rattle for sure. I'll update you all tomorrow on what the dealer says.


----------



## sp4c3m4nsp1ff17 (Feb 6, 2008)

appleman said:


> just dropped mine off tonight. I have a later vin outside the range of the tsb however I have the rattle for sure. I'll update you all tomorrow on what the dealer says.


Just curious what your vin is? Just the 3 digits after the JM would suffice so you dont have to post the whole thing

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## appleman (Jul 8, 2003)

don't remember off the top of my head ,ill grab it off the car when it comes back


----------



## appleman (Jul 8, 2003)

dealer called, tech can't hear the noise. Wondering if todays warm weather has anything to do with the noise disappearing. Either way i'm upset. The rattle makes the tiguan unpleasant to be in.


----------



## The Dubbernaut (Feb 1, 2010)

This thread could have been 6 pages shorter if people weren't getting in pissing matches over toddler type s**t.

"NO YOOR A CRIBABBY" :facepalm:

I bought a 2018 4mo S on Feb 14th. May 13th on our second long-ish road trip the rattle started. Loud enough that with the radio up to a louder-than-normal level, the rattle could still be heard. I tried to get the noise to come through my phone but nothing really picked up in the phone to do the actual sound justice. May 15th I took my rig in to my local VW shop and told them about the troubles everyone was having, and now my Tig is giving me the same sound. I also have an odd low tone tick coming from the engine at random times. Informed him of that too. Taking it in on Thursday to see what they can do. Ill edit this later with a build date for mine. VIN ....JM070594


----------



## boonbunsen (Apr 22, 2018)

So they did the tsb for my car whos VIN falls outside the range of VINS, didnt do a thing, wasted a day and got back a dirty car (headliner) with the panels not properly put back in place.


----------



## gjosephs (Mar 7, 2018)

appleman said:


> dealer called, tech can't hear the noise. Wondering if todays warm weather has anything to do with the noise disappearing. Either way i'm upset. The rattle makes the tiguan unpleasant to be in.


Did you show them this thread / the TSB? I know there are numerous complaints online on many outlets. This is actually why I haven't taken it in yet -- it doesn't happen all the time and I'm not ready to deal with "it can't be replicated" -- There is an official TSB for this though so it's kind of ridiculous they just dismissed you. That's a bummer, I'm sorry! 



boonbunsen said:


> So they did the tsb for my car whos VIN falls outside the range of VINS, didnt do a thing, wasted a day and got back a dirty car (headliner) with the panels not properly put back in place.


You still have the rattle? Ugh, a dirty headliner is a big fear of mine with this fix. Do you plan on taking it back and having them detail / replace it? Headliners can cost a pretty penny, and the dealer is at fault. So unacceptable.


----------



## boonbunsen (Apr 22, 2018)

Going back tomorrow... i picked it up after service was closed


----------



## porsche911sc (Jan 31, 2018)

My car is in for the 3rd time. Today is day 3. Should be ready tomorrow but Ive heard this before. new service advisor is awesome but i think VW still doesnt really know how to fix this car. 

Told me that parts had to be ordered. every time i go in i get a slightly different story. they did say they were doing both driver and pass side even though only the drivers is evident. hopefully the third time is a charm. 



boonbunsen said:


> Going back tomorrow... i picked it up after service was closed


----------



## boonbunsen (Apr 22, 2018)

I hope it works. It is quite clear VW has no clue how to fix this issue. I put in a complaint to VW Canada about it on thursday, they told me theyd follow up with me in 24 hours... guess what, they didnt. Im not even surprised.


----------



## Guile014 (Nov 3, 2017)

It's been a while since I posted in this thread, I was among the first group of people that started commenting on this issue. Bought the car in late September, the rattle was noticed the same day I took it home, took it to the dealer who flew in a VW engineer to "fix" it but I still filed a complaint with VW corporate in October anyway, got offered a replacement shortly after. When I got my car back from the dealership the rattle was still there, pretty much the same, perhaps a little less loud.

Replacement arrived after a couple months but I did not accept it since it was missing the foglights, my car was an early SE which I guess came standard with them but they were later removed form the SE trim. The VW person I was dealing with was very nice and gave me a couple options on how to proceed, I ended up deciding on a trim upgrade to the SEL though I had to wait another 2-3 months for it to arrive. So today I finally picked it up, it has build date of 3/18 and in the 15 miles I drove it from the dealership to work... there was no rattle whatsoever! . 

Some people came to this thread criticizing the few of us who complained about the rattle, basically telling us to live with it since it was no big deal. Perhaps it's not a big deal to some people and it most likely isn't a safety concern at all, but as someone who finally was in a position to be able to buy their first brand new car, this was definitely a huge disappointment, I did not feel like I was getting my money's worth so I had to at least try to get them to make it up to me.


----------



## HokieScott (May 12, 2018)

Guile014 said:


> It's been a while since I posted in this thread, I was among the first group of people that started commenting on this issue. Bought the car in late September, the rattle was noticed the same day I took it home, took it to the dealer who flew in a VW engineer to "fix" it but I still filed a complaint with VW corporate in October anyway, got offered a replacement shortly after. When I got my car back from the dealership the rattle was still there, pretty much the same, perhaps a little less loud.
> 
> Replacement arrived after a couple months but I did not accept it since it was missing the foglights, my car was an early SE which I guess came standard with them but they were later removed form the SE trim. The VW person I was dealing with was very nice and gave me a couple options on how to proceed, I ended up deciding on a trim upgrade to the SEL though I had to wait another 2-3 months for it to arrive. So today I finally picked it up, it has build date of 3/18 and in the 15 miles I drove it from the dealership to work... there was no rattle whatsoever! .


Did you have to pay a difference in the SE and SEL trims when you got the replacement? 

I am already having issues with my sunroof in at 740 miles, however. I drove about 700 of those before it was warm enough to frequntly use it. They are havign to replace everything on the roof. - But I got told the same thing "live with it not being able to open and stop complaining"


----------



## porsche911sc (Jan 31, 2018)

picked the car up Friday. Rattle Seems to be gone but I only put a hundred miles on it. So will drive a few weeks and hope its really gone. 



boonbunsen said:


> I hope it works. It is quite clear VW has no clue how to fix this issue. I put in a complaint to VW Canada about it on thursday, they told me theyd follow up with me in 24 hours... guess what, they didnt. Im not even surprised.


----------



## boonbunsen (Apr 22, 2018)

porsche911sc said:


> picked the car up Friday. Rattle Seems to be gone but I only put a hundred miles on it. So will drive a few weeks and hope its really gone.


So what did they do? You mentioned parts were ordered.


----------



## ABAcabby (Jul 28, 2003)

Hi. Just to add to the record here...
I have the issue on some days. My wife doesn't really care, I mean, we have a two year old and the car seat sort of rattles anyway.. I do notice it though. But I still like the car, and I can live with it. but I'll mention it when i take it in for service. If they give me a loaner and acknowledge the issue, and I can at least ask for their "best tech" (and i believe them), i'll let them try. If not... I am still happy to live with it and maybe i'll try again at the next service if it persists. With all the other stuff going on in the world, I really can't let this kind of thing bother me. 

I'm in the second range of VIN's from the posted service bulletin. 11/17 manufacture date - SEL Premium 4motion (with sunroof).


----------



## jdh313 (May 19, 2018)

Just over 100 miles on my SE w/ Sunroof, the rattling has started. Debating if I should take it in for service.


----------



## porsche911sc (Jan 31, 2018)

I definitely would. 



jdh313 said:


> Just over 100 miles on my SE w/ Sunroof, the rattling has started. Debating if I should take it in for service.


----------



## sp4c3m4nsp1ff17 (Feb 6, 2008)

Is your vin part of the series outlined in the TSB?


jdh313 said:


> Just over 100 miles on my SE w/ Sunroof, the rattling has started. Debating if I should take it in for service.


Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## jdh313 (May 19, 2018)

alangjames said:


> Is your vin part of the series outlined in the TSB?


VIN is included in the second range. Trying to get in touch w/ service manager before I bring it in, getting a run around.


----------



## jdh313 (May 19, 2018)

Just took it for a drive in the cooler weather, it's still there--just a but quieter.

Finally got in touch w/ SM, taking it in tomorrow for them to see if they hear it. He was unaware of the issue before I called, making me a bit worried that this will be their first time fixing it. He was also surprised I had the TSB number, so thanks to whoever posted it!


----------



## porsche911sc (Jan 31, 2018)

File a case with VW Customer care as well... and the NHTSA if you get the run around.

Dont believe the naive act. According to my SM at my new dealer this impacts most tiguans sold because its actually a weld defect done by those great robots they use and they just fixed the weld issue last month. so wouldn't be surprised if they expand the VIN range. 



jdh313 said:


> Just took it for a drive in the cooler weather, it's still there--just a but quieter.
> 
> Finally got in touch w/ SM, taking it in tomorrow for them to see if they hear it. He was unaware of the issue before I called, making me a bit worried that this will be their first time fixing it. He was also surprised I had the TSB number, so thanks to whoever posted it!


----------



## rocketjay1 (Jan 25, 2018)

Something to be said for being over 60, and a victim of a lot of head-banging heavy metal music back in the 70s. Fellas I cant hear a thing coming from the B piler.


----------



## HokieScott (May 12, 2018)

Does the issue only occur in the cold weather? My car is way out of the range in the TSB. I just wonder if when it gets cold after 8000-9000 miles that they just come and say "wear and tear" by then.
I am expecting a sunroof TSB or something soon.. where can you look up TSBs?


----------



## sp4c3m4nsp1ff17 (Feb 6, 2008)

I was given a tiguan as a loaner while my alltrack is being repaired. It was brand new when we got it (35 miles), has about 300 miles on it now. It has developed the rattle and is in the first range of VINs. It only seems to come on when its in the mid 80s or higher. Definitely a warm weather thing it seems.


HokieScott said:


> Does the issue only occur in the cold weather? My car is way out of the range in the TSB. I just wonder if when it gets cold after 8000-9000 miles that they just come and say "wear and tear" by then.
> I am expecting a sunroof TSB or something soon.. where can you look up TSBs?


Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## mikekim1 (Oct 17, 2017)

My 2018 SEL Prem 4M has been at the dealer for 3 days so far with the rattle. It fell outside the TSB VIN criteria, but I believe they got VW to acknowledge the problem, and applied the fix to my model as well. Fix was completed today, and tomorrow they said they'll be driving it to ensure it's fixed. Crossing my fingers. Mine was very temperature dependent. Too cold or too hot and the problem doesn't happen. Car has to be cool, and sometimes you just have to drive it bunch before it'll start to happen.

Here's a link to a video I shot of the noise.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SMT0rOvb5ik

Volume is a little quiet, but if you turn up the volume you'll hear the constant ticking noise from the left B-Pillar area.


----------



## sp4c3m4nsp1ff17 (Feb 6, 2008)

mikekim1 said:


> My 2018 SEL Prem 4M has been at the dealer for 3 days so far with the rattle. It fell outside the TSB VIN criteria, but I believe they got VW to acknowledge the problem, and applied the fix to my model as well. Fix was completed today, and tomorrow they said they'll be driving it to ensure it's fixed. Crossing my fingers. Mine was very temperature dependent. Too cold or too hot and the problem doesn't happen. Car has to be cool, and sometimes you just have to drive it bunch before it'll start to happen.
> 
> Here's a link to a video I shot of the noise.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SMT0rOvb5ik
> ...


How far outside the range is your vin?

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## mikekim1 (Oct 17, 2017)

alangjames said:


> How far outside the range is your vin?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


Last six of 120322


----------



## jdh313 (May 19, 2018)

porsche911sc said:


> File a case with VW Customer care as well... and the NHTSA if you get the run around.
> 
> Dont believe the naive act. According to my SM at my new dealer this impacts most tiguans sold because its actually a weld defect done by those great robots they use and they just fixed the weld issue last month. so wouldn't be surprised if they expand the VIN range.


Hadn't thought of going to VW care, I'll try calling up and seeing what they say. 

Also, if it's a weld issue, how does hitting it w/ a hammer and applying the sealer (as the TSB instructs) fix the issue?


----------



## boonbunsen (Apr 22, 2018)

jdh313 said:


> Hadn't thought of going to VW care, I'll try calling up and seeing what they say.
> 
> Also, if it's a weld issue, how does hitting it w/ a hammer and applying the sealer (as the TSB instructs) fix the issue?


I was thinking the exact same thing... do we know for sure this is a weld issue?


----------



## HokieScott (May 12, 2018)

Min last six is 112475

So assume the problem persists down to 120+ 

Sunroof issues in this range too looks like.


----------



## porsche911sc (Jan 31, 2018)

For me it was a warm weather thing. Over 75 degrees. 



HokieScott said:


> Does the issue only occur in the cold weather? My car is way out of the range in the TSB. I just wonder if when it gets cold after 8000-9000 miles that they just come and say "wear and tear" by then.
> I am expecting a sunroof TSB or something soon.. where can you look up TSBs?


----------



## porsche911sc (Jan 31, 2018)

I was told it was a weld issue directly by VW customer care and the NHTSA three months ago. I was also told it was a weld issue last week by my new dealer (VW of the woodlands). SM told me that there arent enough welds and so to stop the noise they are separating the sheet metal and slipping in the equivalent of graphite to quiet it. So they aren't banging it tighter as autotrophic and others would tell you, they are actually creating a gap between the layers of sheet metal so they dont vibrate together. Not sure how the NHTSA accepts this as a fix, but they closed my case so i guess they have determined that it doesn't create a safety hazard. I have heard this from 3 different dealers /VW Reps and the NHTSA basically said the same thing, so not sure why id think it was something else. 



boonbunsen said:


> I was thinking the exact same thing... do we know for sure this is a weld issue?


----------



## 1102adam (Apr 9, 2018)

HokieScott said:


> Min last six is 112475
> 
> So assume the problem persists down to 120+
> 
> Sunroof issues in this range too looks like.


What sunroof issues are you referring to that's common ? Thanks!!


----------



## boonbunsen (Apr 22, 2018)

Thanks porsche, so is the lack of welds in the b pillar itself or somewhere else and the sound is carried through to the b pillar?
I wonder if there arent enough welds, why wouldnt the fix be to add more welds? Isit too expensive to weld after the fact or just not possible? Should this fix be dome on driver and passenger side or just driver side?


----------



## porsche911sc (Jan 31, 2018)

I was told by VW of the Woodlands that its the rails in the roof. and the connection of those rails at the top of b pillar. I am no VW mechanic so have no way of verifying. they did fix both sides while they were in there although i only had the rattle on one side.

Originally I was told they would be adding welds. But that changed and is obviously not the fix in the TSB. Ill leave to the engineers to determine safety but at the very least it creates flex which is not a good thing from a noise/ rattle perspective over the long term. As VW proved with the Diesel scandal, they will break the rules for profits so i dont really trust them on this issue. just repeating what I was told by the dealer who actually seems to have successfully fixed it. 



boonbunsen said:


> Thanks porsche, so is the lack of welds in the b pillar itself or somewhere else and the sound is carried through to the b pillar?
> I wonder if there arent enough welds, why wouldnt the fix be to add more welds? Isit too expensive to weld after the fact or just not possible? Should this fix be dome on driver and passenger side or just driver side?


----------



## The Dubbernaut (Feb 1, 2010)

My parts were ordered and finally here. I dropped it off this morning and they are going to take care of it. "Should be *about an hour*. Would you like to wait or would you like to pick it up later today?" 

In the meantime, Ive told them about a knock in the engine twice. Theyve told me "its just the N80 valve, its supposed to sound like that. It will make that ticking noise for as long as it runs." I know the ticking noise they are talking about, but this is a distinct KNOCKing noise which is a VERY clear sound coming through my phone mic. I can hear it over things in the cab when it comes around. It starts at random times, comes and goes. I put a video of it on my instagram. ZunkerCustoms if anyone would like to hear. If it IS the N80 Valve making that noise, so be it. If it had done this during the test drive, I would not have bought it.


----------



## porsche911sc (Jan 31, 2018)

They cant do this repair in an hour... LOL 

they have to remove the entire headliner and upper trim. that alone takes 1/2 a day... they need a minimum of 2 days plus the time to get the parts. on mine --the actual successful fix-- they had it 4.5 days. 



The Dubbernaut said:


> My parts were ordered and finally here. I dropped it off this morning and they are going to take care of it. "Should be *about an hour*. Would you like to wait or would you like to pick it up later today?"
> 
> In the meantime, Ive told them about a knock in the engine twice. Theyve told me "its just the N80 valve, its supposed to sound like that. It will make that ticking noise for as long as it runs." I know the ticking noise they are talking about, but this is a distinct KNOCKing noise which is a VERY clear sound coming through my phone mic. I can hear it over things in the cab when it comes around. It starts at random times, comes and goes. I put a video of it on my instagram. ZunkerCustoms if anyone would like to hear. If it IS the N80 Valve making that noise, so be it. If it had done this during the test drive, I would not have bought it.


----------



## mikekim1 (Oct 17, 2017)

Picked my car up this morning after having the TSB performed, and after a rather short 20 minute drive, so far the noise is gone. Obviously this noise is temperature related so I'll keep you posted, but so far so good. They had my car for 4 working days performing the fix and test driving it.


----------



## HokieScott (May 12, 2018)

Wow just 4 working days? Mine has been in the shop for 13 days so far.. Part just arrived today. WIll now be getting going in taking down the headliner and replacing everything. o i should see it end of next week looks like now.


----------



## The Dubbernaut (Feb 1, 2010)

Got mine back yesterday. Sure as hell didnt take an hour like they said. 5:25 rolls around and I get a call.... "Jake, your vehicle is done. It took longer than expected, the headliner and all of the interior panels had to come out. We have everything back in and the bulletin has been performed. The slight ticking you are mentioning is still the N80 valve and will make that sound for its service life." When I picked it up, I had scratches on the back-upper interior trims and I took pics of those. Going to go back today and let them know they need to replace them. I found a fractured half circle black plastic tab sitting in the passenger seat. Took a pic of that too just as a precaution. No rattles on the way home and as bummed as I am about the garbage which this model is, I didnt want to drive it much farther than the 2 miles it took to get it home. 

Tiguan for sale.


----------



## gordogmc (May 19, 2004)

Great Info in here guys

I'm wanting to know If there's an updated list of VIN that are experiencing this issue OR do we know at what VIN was this issue resolved?


We're looking at JM142730 and hoping to take this home soon


TIA
:beer:


----------



## appleman (Jul 8, 2003)

If you are currently considering buying one of these trucks, I would advise you to stay away until these b pillar issues are resolved. I have spoken to quite a few people over the last month that I have owned my 2nd 2018 tiguan (first one had engine problems and was replaced). This b pillar issue is real, and very many of these trucks are affected. What is crazy is that the noise isn't there from the start, and comes and goes depending on the temp outside. Some have reported the noise showing up after driving a thousands of miles. My dealer is failing to hear the noise, however I have tons of videos that i've taken when the noise is there. I am trying to have their tech drive it for a couple days to and from work.

VW of America refuses to do anything until the dealer can hear the noise. They took some of my videos and yet refused to apply the recall or any fixes until the dealer hears it due to it being outside the vin range of the recall. 

Also we are into the second week of my wife not being in the tiguan due to a recall on the rear struts and a kinked sunroof drain tube that caused a large amount of water to enter the truck through the overhead center console area. 

Hopefully this post helps someone to not have to experience what I am going through with this 1k mile old 2018 tiguan se, that I bought for my wife. 

I've been driving around in a base model 2018 forester for the past 8 days and it has been fantastic, quiet and trouble free.


----------



## appleman (Jul 8, 2003)

Any way to get this put up as a sticky? I think it is appropriate for anyone who is shopping one of these trucks, to read through this thread.


----------



## snow blind (May 16, 2007)

My wife really wants a MQB Tiguan... this scares the heck out of me. Second thinking our decision.


----------



## appleman (Jul 8, 2003)

i'm sorry to muddy the waters for you, but after what I have experienced and what others have said, I would certainly consider another vehicle. I am paying for something that we can't enjoy. This problem has ruined the tiguan for us. Once it comes back from it's multiple week stay at the dealer I will be looking into trading it in. 

Good luck


----------



## Piscoot (Dec 26, 2011)

snow blind said:


> My wife really wants a MQB Tiguan... this scares the heck out of me. Second thinking our decision.


We love our MQB Tiguan SEL it’s been trouble free for the past 5000 miles. We tow our little popup with it as well. It’s very roomy and comfortable. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## appleman (Jul 8, 2003)

Piscoot said:


> We love our MQB Tiguan SEL it’s been trouble free for the past 5000 miles. We tow our little popup with it as well. It’s very roomy and comfortable.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good for your guys, but how does that help the substantial amount of people who are experiencing this design flaw?


----------



## Piscoot (Dec 26, 2011)

appleman said:


> Good for your guys, but how does that help the substantial amount of people who are experiencing this design flaw?


Why does it not? 

Sorry for your troubles and the others but I hope not to see substantial amount of B Pillar problems. There is substantial amount of owners who enjoy the Tiguan. I also started to read through the pages of this thread and don’t see substantial amount of B pillar problems. I see conversations of frustrated owners as well there should be going back and fourth , and also solutions to the problem. Some have worked and some have not. 
Not looking for an argument and I hope all your problems are fixed or VW buys back your Tiguan. I see another thread where your Tiguan is part of the rear shock recall affecting a small amount of sold vehicles and how long you have been with out a car. I too would be infuriated with VW!! 
But for me my Tiguan as been stellar a few quirks, yes, but then again it’s a VW 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HokieScott (May 12, 2018)

Piscoot said:


> We love our MQB Tiguan SEL it’s been trouble free for the past 5000 miles. We tow our little popup with it as well. It’s very roomy and comfortable.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How much does that popup weigh? I was looking for something that is under the 1500 pounds so I can worry about dry/loaded weight. Though I would prefer to have one that has at least a toilet or carries enough water for a Navy shower for two people.
I also have looked into the wireless brake system too so I don' have to do a ton of wiring - any experience with that?


----------



## Piscoot (Dec 26, 2011)

HokieScott
I sent you a private message  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdh313 (May 19, 2018)

snow blind said:


> My wife really wants a MQB Tiguan... this scares the heck out of me. Second thinking our decision.


I've been reconsidering my purchase since I dropped it off in the shop last Thursday. I'll get it back in a couple days, and so long as the issue is solved I'd still be happy with my purchase. First and foremost, because it was the best car of those I test drove (CX-5, Crosstrek).

Also, the warranty is amazing. I don't have to worry about anything going wrong until 2024, if it does I drop it off and the dealer handles it.

The Tiguan also seemed to get the little things right. It has a beautiful screen with Android Auto (looking at you CX-5), the seat offers the largest amount of adjustment, and the keyless entry system is easily my favorite part. All you have to do is reach behind the handle and it unlocks, touch the outside of the handle and it locks itself. Plus, should my remote fail, there's a key included anyway to get me out of the jam.

Sure, this issue is annoying, but it could be a lot worse. And sure dropping it off inconvenienced me, but looking long term I see nothing but thousands of pleasant miles.

Hope this helps!


----------



## appleman (Jul 8, 2003)

Supposedly the dealer finally heard my car making the noise. They will be repairing it using the info provided in the TSB even though it is out of the vin range. Go figure. Maybe i'll be able to drive this thing in the near future. Assuming the suspension recall parts ever show up. I've been without my tig for almost three weeks.


----------



## iamgray (Jun 15, 2018)

Hi mate, I followed this problem since the Oct, 2017, just 3 weeks after i received the new Tiguan 2018. Today I went to VW dealder, they know this issue already and have solution for it. A reservation has been made for the fix, estimated lasting 12 hours, free of charge. It's about welding of the robot.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Noticed this for he first time today. Radio off, warm day, rough road. Slight ticking sound from the driver’s seat belt area. Don’t notice it at all with the radio on even the lowest volume. No way in hell I would take it in to the dealer to be dissected for that.
Likely never would have noticed it at all if I didn’t go actively listening for it. I wouldn’t be concerned about it at all unless you regularly drive with the radio off and such noises really really bother you.


----------



## vw_service_advisor (Aug 10, 2017)

Ive been listening for this in the new Tiguan I just got as it’s been such a big deal on the forums and haven’t heard it yetz. To my knowledge we’ve only had one car that came in with this issue, was a pain to fix but we did. 

Hopefully they’ve corrected the issue on the ones coming in now.


----------



## Sebastienb (Oct 29, 2013)

Picked mine up 2 days ago and only reading about this and other noise issues now. So far haven't heard any noises on mine.


ReDGTI2EnVy said:


> Picked one up yesterday and I happen to read this thread right before I did so. Once I got on the car I looked for the sound but didn't hear it. When it was time to drive out of the dealer I heard the rattling very mildly but it's not something I'm going to really worry about, it's not a big deal.


Sent from my LGUS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## ruedaibanez1986 (Feb 13, 2013)

Sebastienb said:


> Picked mine up 2 days ago and only reading about this and other noise issues now. So far haven't heard any noises on mine.
> 
> Sent from my LGUS997 using Tapatalk


Wait for it...... Sorry mate. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

ruedaibanez1986 said:


> Wait for it...... Sorry mate.


In my experience, this is not so. Only some Tiguans have this B-Pillar rattle, not all. On some cars it gets worse with temperature changes and on some cars there is no rattle at all. My Tiguan has about 8,000 miles on it, and I'm still waiting - there is no B-Pillar rattle in my car. My seat is all the way back, so my left ear is literally right next to the B-Pillar. I may be old, but I'm not deaf.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## appleman (Jul 8, 2003)

Thursday will mark my tiguan being at the dealer for *30 days*. VW is sending out a level 3 engineer to try and fix the b pillar. They have applied the tsb to the truck multiple times with no result. 

So far i've had

b pillar noise since day one
loose driver door window regulator
sunroof drain failure causing the overhead console to fill with water and subsequently enter the vehicle 
rear strut recall 

Needless to say I cannot wait to get out of the tig. I was a vw fan years ago and exited the world due to a multitude of issues on our b5 passat 1.8t least of which was a failed engine.


----------



## JenSnyder1083 (Nov 20, 2017)

Just dropped mine off today for first oil change and rattles including b-pillar, driver side front door trim (near speaker) and driver side 2nd row rattle somewhere on the door. They expect 2 days, gave me a loaner 2018 Passat 2.0 SE they expect to have an SUV for me to use instead later this afternoon, need to room for work.


----------



## Coderedpl (Jul 9, 2006)

Dropped ours off this morning, got another Tiguan as a loaner, didnt hear rattle on that one. At least not yet. The loaner we got has no sunroof, base s model.


----------



## BlueTempest (Apr 7, 2001)

Mine goes in next week. Both of my b pillars are rattling. The drivers side is much worse then the passenger. My 2018 Tig is a cpo, came with 4000 miles. My wife's 2018 Tig is brand new. No rattles yet.


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

Mine goes in July 2nd (waiting for a loaner). Both pillars rattle, passenger side is worse. Car is 300 vin units before the TSB shut off. I guess we will see how it goes


----------



## Coderedpl (Jul 9, 2006)

Well this is quite annoying.

Just got a call from the dealer and out of the about 14 issues listed they only fixed one which was a cosmetic part replacement.

Everything else was cannot replicate INCLUDING the bpillar rattle which I heard on the way to the dealer. Un****ing believable. 

Going to drive the **** out of the car after I pick it up to replicate it.


----------



## sp4c3m4nsp1ff17 (Feb 6, 2008)

Just curious but did you really have 14 separate issues or were you exaggerating? If so, what were they other than the rattling?


Coderedpl said:


> Well this is quite annoying.
> 
> Just got a call from the dealer and out of the about 14 issues listed they only fixed one which was a cosmetic part replacement.
> 
> ...


Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## appleman (Jul 8, 2003)

received mine back 29 days after I first dropped it off. Level 3 tech was brought in to fix. Long story short the rattle is EXACTLY the same as before and now I have a new rattle coming from the sunroof area! Talk about adding insult to injury.


----------



## boonbunsen (Apr 22, 2018)

For those that have had their rattle fixed, can you tell me what they did to fix it? Got mine back after the second attempt to fix and its still got the rattle


----------



## Coderedpl (Jul 9, 2006)

alangjames said:


> Just curious but did you really have 14 separate issues or were you exaggerating? If so, what were they other than the rattling?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


Here's my list:
Now I understand some of this stuff is silly or nitpicking and kind of expected to not be duplicated but I wanted it on record but the b pillar not being replicated is most annoying to me considering I heard it all the way through on the way to dealer which is a bit over an hour away. I get pretty annoyed with sounds like that 

Rattling in front Suspension / Too rough on certain road conditions*

Transmission jerky / gets confused when accelerating

Noisy diesel sound in low speeds under load*

B pillar rattle

Random rattles in rear of vehicle*

Plastic Door Trim Rattle

Navigation Lags / non responsive at random times

Glossy Plastic trim on outside squeaky

Musty smell in car after rain

Alarm chirp inconsistent*

Please check all TSB's on the vehicle*

Left Headlight [driver] chrome piece peeling on corner

Misfire(s) with A/C and when car is warming up*

360 view & Rearview camera sometimes do not engage when car is put in reverse


----------



## tdb2 (Mar 20, 2018)

I used to have squeaky plastic trim on the outside of the doors. One hot day I pushed on it hard in an attempt to engage the glue behind it, then left it in the scorching sun for the day, that side south. Guess what? It softened the glue and it "welded back". It's back to normal now.


----------



## Coderedpl (Jul 9, 2006)

tdb2 said:


> I used to have squeaky plastic trim on the outside of the doors. One hot day I pushed on it hard in an attempt to engage the glue behind it, then left it in the scorching sun for the day, that side south. Guess what? It softened the glue and it "welded back". It's back to normal now.


Hmm, I should try that


----------



## Coderedpl (Jul 9, 2006)

Went to pick it up, drove it around until I found a road ****ty enough to replicate issue.

I did, then went on a drive with the tech. Replicated again. 
Car is back in their hands


----------



## JenSnyder1083 (Nov 20, 2017)

Coderedpl said:


> Went to pick it up, drove it around until I found a road ****ty enough to replicate issue.
> 
> I did, then went on a drive with the tech. Replicated again.
> Car is back in their hands


Picked mine up Saturday after them having it for 5 days. Immediately heard the rattle just driving on a normal road. I was pretty frustrated, especially after the mess it was clearing up their paper work including what oil they say they used (papers 5W-40, service manager swears 0W-20) and the papers all saying they could not replicate the rattles (drivers door, b-pillar, drivers side 2nd row). I'll contact the service manager again today to see when I can bring it back in.

ETA the repair tag listed part used 5119WVW03 which I haven't found online what it is yet. Tech said it was insulation kit they used.


----------



## appleman (Jul 8, 2003)

Coderedpl said:


> Went to pick it up, drove it around until I found a road ****ty enough to replicate issue.
> 
> I did, then went on a drive with the tech. Replicated again.
> Car is back in their hands


any update?


----------



## Coderedpl (Jul 9, 2006)

appleman said:


> any update?


I actually got the call late in the day yesterday saying it's ready. I'll.be picking it up this morning and will update further later.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## buzzindsm (Sep 2, 2017)

I just started hearing it in my wifes car. It's only happening at speeds below 50mph or so.


----------



## mostater (Jan 31, 2018)

When was your Tig manufactured? How many miles so far? 

This rattle is what is stopping me from pulling the trigger. I have been waiting to hear that this has been resolved in production, but that has not yet happened. I'm about ready to move on.


buzzindsm said:


> I just started hearing it in my wifes car. It's only happening at speeds below 50mph or so.


Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## buzzindsm (Sep 2, 2017)

mostater said:


> When was your Tig manufactured? How many miles so far?
> 
> This rattle is what is stopping me from pulling the trigger. I have been waiting to hear that this has been resolved in production, but that has not yet happened. I'm about ready to move on.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk



8,000 miles

not sure when it was built

Here are the last few digits of my vin, does that help

JM002977


----------



## appleman (Jul 8, 2003)

Alleluia!!! My buyback offer came today. Words cannot express the relief that I feel. I will update this post when I finally turn the tiguan back into the dealer.


----------



## BlueTempest (Apr 7, 2001)

Mine has been in for the rattle since Wednesday. Got an update today that they are now waiting on two new ceiling handles. Parts should be in Monday. Hopefully this fixes the rattle. 

I also have it in for a loud hissing sound from around 3.5k and until I release the gas. I know this is the turbo but it's very loud. The dealer said that's normal for the turbo. Not only is it loud but there's not much power when I accelerate from a stop. When I drive my wifes, I can barely hear the turbo spool and the engine drives differently. I've had turbo cars since 2001, none stock have sounded like this. The service rep said he would be taking it for a spin again to see what I mean. Anyone else have the loud turbo/bad acceleration problem? 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

sight.... i dont know what to say same issues here. will bring it back for repair again. built 02/18. trunk all four doors and both b pillar. Just Wondering would a replacement have the same issues or just have to play the buy back game. First repair took a week and was told issue solved and not even 30 miles out of town its ratting again plus they F*** up my radio. now XM and AM does not work anymore.

jm121***


----------



## sp4c3m4nsp1ff17 (Feb 6, 2008)

Just out of curiosity what range is your vin in? JM***?


1054521247 said:


> sight.... i dont know what to say same issues here. will bring it back for repair again. build 02/18. trunk all four doors and both b pillar. Just Wondering would a replacement have the same issues or just have to play the buy back game. First repair took a week and was told issue solved and not even 30 miles out of town its ratting again plus they F*** up my radio. now XM and AM does not work anymore.


Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

alangjames said:


> Just out of curiosity what range is your vin in? JM***?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


JM121*** what does that tell you. looks like you have ask this question many times


----------



## sp4c3m4nsp1ff17 (Feb 6, 2008)

I'm at JM140, build date 03/18. Around 2k miles. No rattles yet but if they start it doesnt seem like there is a real fix out there


1054521247 said:


> JM121*** what does that tell you. looks like you have ask this questions many times


Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

alangjames said:


> I'm at JM140, build date 03/18. Around 2k miles. No rattles yet but if they start it doesnt seem like there is a real fix out there
> 
> Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


i see the point now. maybe the newer built have corrected this issue in factory? so a newer replacement would fix this issue? i like this car beside it rattles everywhere.


----------



## Coderedpl (Jul 9, 2006)

Coderedpl said:


> I actually got the call late in the day yesterday saying it's ready. I'll.be picking it up this morning and will update further later.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Picked up the car, drove it around over the weekend and godamn I'm still hearing noises but this time it's situated closer to the A-Pillar and I was hearing **** from the door handles themselves as-well, holding them tightly helped. Going to drive it around a bit longer and see what happens but so far, its actually worse than it was before. 

The screwed up part is that I did not hear it when I went out on a test drive with one of the techs.


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

Coderedpl said:


> Picked up the car, drove it around over the weekend and godamn I'm still hearing noises but this time it's situated closer to the A-Pillar and I was hearing **** from the door handles themselves as-well, holding them tightly helped. Going to drive it around a bit longer and see what happens but so far, its actually worse than it was before.
> 
> The screwed up part is that I did not hear it when I went out on a test drive with one of the techs.


for real some time when i show up in dealer i dont hear it.


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

Dropped off this morning. The service manager printed out the current TSB and put it in the folder for the tech. Also showed them videos I took of two separate days so they know exactly what the sound is and how bad it can get. Got a nice 2018 Passat SE for a loaner. My vin is JM078075, build date on door sticker of 11/17. Had 120 miles on it when I took it in to schedule the appointment (had to wait for a loaner). has 500 miles on it this morning when i dropped it off


----------



## Coderedpl (Jul 9, 2006)

1054521247 said:


> for real some time when i show up in dealer i dont hear it.


That's the problem, some of the roads around the dealership are quite decent and it's almost impossible to replicate anything. Sometimes on local roads even when I drive around it won't show up. I'm just going to have to record videos from now on.


----------



## kris88ry (Jul 3, 2018)

TigJuan John said:


> My wife’s SEL built 9/17 had the rattle in drivers side B pillar. Dealer had it for 3 weeks before corporate offered a replacement. I lost confidence because of the constant misinformation from service advisor. Almost took a buyback. VW stepped up and offered SEL premium with added 4 motion. They wouldn’t give up the R line package but I am getting it at cost. Thanks VW!!! Borrowing a brand new S model in the mean time. Credit to VWOA for trying to make it right.


TigJuan sent you a PM regarding the replacement vehicle, going the same process now.


----------



## boonbunsen (Apr 22, 2018)

Has anyone who has had the rattle actually managed to have it fixed? If so can you share what was done? Because it appears the fix in the TSB doesnt work


----------



## appleman (Jul 8, 2003)

just so everyone knows, there is no known fix for this issue. Your replacement vehicle will have this issue. Or at least the potential to have it. They have not addressed this flaw in any respect. They continue to manufacture these vehicles with the same inherent design flaw. I would STRONGLY caution anyone considering getting another one of these to do their due diligence and see that nothing has changed.


----------



## Coderedpl (Jul 9, 2006)

Update on our car. Noise is definitely still there but it's actually worse and situated in a slightly different area. 

As a bonus it seems like the dealer forgot to connect my mic as it doesn't work .
Back.to dealer it will go 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

boonbunsen said:


> Has anyone who has had the rattle actually managed to have it fixed? If so can you share what was done? Because it appears the fix in the TSB doesnt work





appleman said:


> just so everyone knows, there is no known fix for this issue. Your replacement vehicle will have this issue. Or at least the potential to have it. They have not addressed this flaw in any respect. They continue to manufacture these vehicles with the same inherent design flaw. I would STRONGLY caution anyone considering getting another one of these to do their due diligence and see that nothing has changed.


update on my case they fixed my B pillar rattling but my four doors still rattles and now they are tilling me they cant hear it.......... i guess i will call VW of America ask for a replacement give a shot for replacement. if replacement still rattles just have to ask them to buy back the junk.


----------



## vw_service_advisor (Aug 10, 2017)

appleman said:


> just so everyone knows, there is no known fix for this issue. Your replacement vehicle will have this issue. Or at least the potential to have it. They have not addressed this flaw in any respect. They continue to manufacture these vehicles with the same inherent design flaw. I would STRONGLY caution anyone considering getting another one of these to do their due diligence and see that nothing has changed.


Not sure that’s accurate

We’ve fixed them, hardest part is dropping the headliner. Otherwise it’s just knowing what area to slightly push back with a dead blow hammer. No idea if that’s on a TSB or not, but it worked for the 2 or 3 we’ve had come in and verified and we see probably 5 18 Tiguans a week at least for something or other.

I think the B pillar trim is so well known because it’s really loud in a lot of cases and annoying for those who’ve had to deal with it and it’s an utter pain to fix (there are surgeries less involved than taking down that headliner without causing other issues), let alone figure out what to fix when the issue first became a thing. 

Still a really crappy thing to have to deal with but that’s different than being extremely widespread.


----------



## sp4c3m4nsp1ff17 (Feb 6, 2008)

appleman said:


> just so everyone knows, there is no known fix for this issue. Your replacement vehicle will have this issue. Or at least the potential to have it. They have not addressed this flaw in any respect. They continue to manufacture these vehicles with the same inherent design flaw. I would STRONGLY caution anyone considering getting another one of these to do their due diligence and see that nothing has changed.


For what its worth, I think they have changed something in the manufacturing process. I had a very early production model for a loaner earlier this year and it had developed the rattle within the first 300 miles. I knew this was an issue when shopping for Tiguans and I bought mine with a build date in March 2018. We're at 2,300 miles now and there are no rattles. Maybe I'm just lucky, maybe the rattle will develop later on, but that doesn't seem to be the case. 

It seems to me that VW HAS to address this via production line fixes. The dealership fix is SO expensive due to labor it seems like it would cost VW more money than doing a change on the production line. But we are talking about VW here, who just ate $7 BILLION and counting after diesel-gate and they seem to be doing just fine...:screwy:


----------



## JenSnyder1083 (Nov 20, 2017)

Brought mine in today so dealer tech could hear the rattle - he thinks its loose clips from the pillar moulding attachment - he said the panel is completely moulded so "no welds" when I had mentioned the forum discussions on the bad welds. Set up an appt for next week when they'll have a loaner available. They said this could take a couple hours, but I know better. Also starting to hear rattle from drivers side same pillar area.


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

Picked mine up earlier today. They started on it Monday morning. Tech put 80 miles on it in testing, which I am glad they did. He drove with the headliner out to pinpoint the exact spots. Then they did step 2+3 of the TSB, then drove with the headliner out to test. Followed up with the fourth step and drove multiple times and confirmed that the noise has stopped. Weather here has been 100 degrees during the day, then down to low 80's, mid 70's at night. The noise for me was worse on the way to work, and right after the sun went down and the metal started to cool. So far, I have zero noise. not even the almost constant faint ticking I would get no matter what the temp was. Dealership was very helpful and said even if it makes a noise for a minute, in any weather condition to bring it back so they can move up the tech ladder with VW. 

Untitled by spitfire481, on Flickr


----------



## mrrhll (Jul 6, 2018)

*Anyone in Canada*

Anyone from Canada are having the same annoying issue here? it is on the driver side B-pillar.. I bought my 2018 tiguan at the end of September 2017. It was fine at the beginning. After 2 months, the A pillar on the passenger side started to have noise. Brought in to service first time and they didn't find the reason and claimed that I put a bottle of sanitizer in the glove box. Of course that doesn't fix the issue. Brought in second time and asked for the service manager to test drive with me and he pinpointed that is the noise from A-pillar.. this time issue fixed. After a month, B-pillar on the driver side starts to have the ticking noise.. Brought the car in to service and they said they couldn't hear it.. after a week and the noise gone without doing any repair. A month ago, the ticking noise came back and it is quite loud this time.. I notice when the weather is hot (30C+) then the noise goes away but once temperature is lower (22C-) then the sound comes back.. Brought in to service last week, the technicians went for test drive 5 times. One said the noise is from the back passenger door and the other said it is from the B-pillar.. Finally they put padding beside all the cables at the door and b-pillar.. When I picked up my car and told by what they have done and I thought that might fix the issue. That afternoon the sound is gone probably due to the hot weather. When I drove at night, the sound is existed. If this is a well known issue for 2018 Tiguan wonders why they seem don't know what is going on.. When I put up the car, the service staff said happy to assist me if there is any issue but hopefully not due to this ticking noise issue. Well, I guess I have to come back another time for the same issue..


----------



## mrrhll (Jul 6, 2018)

Anyone in Canada having the same B-pillar noise issue and had it fixed? I bought my 2018 tiguan highline at the end of Sep 2018. Everything was fine at the beginning.. After 2 months, there were some noise at the A-pillar on the passenger side.. brought in to VW for 2 times.. Second time the service manager test drove with and pinpoint it is the A pillar. Once this is fixed and after 1 month, the driver side B-pillar started to have the ticking noise. I brought it in to service and they couldn't find anything and claimed it is a sanitizer in the side storage.. Obviously this is not the reason.. A week later the noise was gone without any fix.. 3 weeks ago the ticking sound came back again. I brought it in to the service, their technicians did 5 test drives. One said it is from the passenger door at the back another said it is from B-pillar.. finally they put some padding or wrapping to all cables in the b-pillar and the door. I thought this will fix. When I drove it home, I did't hear anything (may due to temperature... I notice it only happens on cooler day.. it is ok on the hot and sunny day). The sound came back when I was driving at night.. Want to see anyone in Canada having the same issue and had it fix. IF so, can you show me what they have fixed?


----------



## ds666 (Jul 10, 2018)

*Any chance you can re-upload the TSB images?*

Hey Rhino,

Any chance you can re-upload the TSB images you posted? Only the first page is showing and I remember there were additional pages but the images aren't loading. I dropped off my Tiguan this morning and they wanted to know if they can see the TSB I saw on your post.

Thanks!



rhinoVdub said:


> hey everybody. been lurking since i bought my Tig back in october and been having the same issue as everyone.. have had my Tig at the dealer 4 different times and not had any luck getting it fixed.
> 
> they had the field engineer out and they pulled the headliner and (per my repair order invoice) "adjusted the b-pillar" asked my service guy and they dropped the headliner and basically pounded on the bpillars with a hammer.
> still making the same noise after the repair.
> ...


----------



## Coderedpl (Jul 9, 2006)

Well I dropped our car off again. We heard the noise again and it got quite annoying. Consistent rattle on a straight highway I was able to take a few video clips which I will upload a little later. 

Unfortunately when I brought it in this morning I was unable to replicate the issue with the shop foreman and service manager in the car with me, though I showed them the video, but I got the "we need to hear it" comment. 

Spoke to the service manager which told me they're pretty busy and it might be a while before the car gets taken in for this very issue and that it might have to get worse before they can tackle it again. So far, can't replicate issue. 

The car also has a non working microphone issue since they last took the headliner down so that alone has to get fixed. 

This annoys the **** out of me as I've traveled over 85 miles one way to the dealer for this issue, if it wasn't annoying the living hell out of me I wouldn't bother paying tolls, wasting my time, gas and money for fun. Issue is there, it is known and it needs to be addressed. 

Debating whether or not to give VW a call, but knowing them, they'll start a case, call the dealer and I'll look even worse with dealer for getting customer care involved. Might do it if the car isn't fixed the second time around. 

Most annoying part is how you mention forums and whatnot and immediately get shut down "don't believe everything you read on the internet". Oh I'm so sorry, a forum dedicated to VW owners and enthusiasts sharing the same opinions and problems, showing actual problems existing, tsb's being posted among other things isn't credible enough? 



Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## porsche911sc (Jan 31, 2018)

Def call VW customer care and open a case. 





Coderedpl said:


> Well I dropped our car off again. We heard the noise again and it got quite annoying. Consistent rattle on a straight highway I was able to take a few video clips which I will upload a little later.
> 
> Unfortunately when I brought it in this morning I was unable to replicate the issue with the shop foreman and service manager in the car with me, though I showed them the video, but I got the "we need to hear it" comment.
> 
> ...


----------



## appleman (Jul 8, 2003)

porsche911sc said:


> Def call VW customer care and open a case.


For sure, and keep pushing. Vw will address it. Even if they have to take the car back. I just signed my buyback agreement yesterday. Waiting to hear what date the dealer will be taking the car back. I CAN'T WAIT!

No vehicle is worth the frustration of this. Being told that the video doesn't suffice. The noise coming and going. It ruined the car for me. Not to mention all the other problems the car had. I can't wait to pick up our new Infiniti QX50.


----------



## iamgray (Jun 15, 2018)

I'm from Canada and have the car fixed this week. Go to your dealer for this pillar B noise and have a road test, quoting operation manual # 2050753/2 (8 pages file in VW system). It will generally take around 6 hours to fix as headliner has to be removed. So far no more noise after the fix.




mrrhll said:


> Anyone in Canada having the same B-pillar noise issue and had it fixed? I bought my 2018 tiguan highline at the end of Sep 2018. Everything was fine at the beginning.. After 2 months, there were some noise at the A-pillar on the passenger side.. brought in to VW for 2 times.. Second time the service manager test drove with and pinpoint it is the A pillar. Once this is fixed and after 1 month, the driver side B-pillar started to have the ticking noise. I brought it in to service and they couldn't find anything and claimed it is a sanitizer in the side storage.. Obviously this is not the reason.. A week later the noise was gone without any fix.. 3 weeks ago the ticking sound came back again. I brought it in to the service, their technicians did 5 test drives. One said it is from the passenger door at the back another said it is from B-pillar.. finally they put some padding or wrapping to all cables in the b-pillar and the door. I thought this will fix. When I drove it home, I did't hear anything (may due to temperature... I notice it only happens on cooler day.. it is ok on the hot and sunny day). The sound came back when I was driving at night.. Want to see anyone in Canada having the same issue and had it fix. IF so, can you show me what they have fixed?


----------



## JenSnyder1083 (Nov 20, 2017)

Just got mine back after 1 day in the shop, they said it was done yesterday but wanted to test under all available weather conditions
Ticket says kinked clips, it was just in their shop a couple weeks ago so could only have been from that time in there.

ETA - having difficulty uploading pics.
Ticket says:
...2nd drive was able to verify the rattle coming from b pillar. removed interior b pillar plastic trim and found the 2 clips that hold the top trim to the bottom plastic trim to be slightly kinked which did not allow the trim pieces to be secured to each other...3rd test drive found b pillar to not be making any more noise.


----------



## appleman (Jul 8, 2003)

iamgray said:


> I'm from Canada and have the car fixed this week. Go to your dealer for this pillar B noise and have a road test, quoting operation manual # 2050753/2 (8 pages file in VW system). It will generally take around 6 hours to fix as headliner has to be removed. So far no more noise after the fix.


multiple people have had the repair done, only for it to return.


----------



## Coderedpl (Jul 9, 2006)

Case with VW has been started. I was told it will be escalated to the regional manager who will be looking into the issue and apparently getting back to me. As much as I don't want to start "crap" with the dealer, I don't like being given the run around, there is an issue. I have 4 videos saying so, people on forums are simply sharing their ideas. The "don't believe everything you read on the internet bs" is getting annoying. I couldn't replicate it exactly at the last visit, but i dont make this **** up, wouldn't waste 4 hours, multiple tolls, over 100 miles driving, and time off, to have fun with it. 

If you watch this video, and listen to the background, you can hear clicking. That is it.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6QJ0--qChaQ


----------



## appleman (Jul 8, 2003)

Just an update..

Apparently my checks have been drawn up by vw. I have been passed on to the last person in the chain, who will schedule a day for me to return the car to the dealer for good. 

I CAN'T WAIT!


----------



## JenSnyder1083 (Nov 20, 2017)

Coderedpl said:


> Most annoying part is how you mention forums and whatnot and immediately get shut down "don't believe everything you read on the internet". Oh I'm so sorry, a forum dedicated to VW owners and enthusiasts sharing the same opinions and problems, showing actual problems existing, tsb's being posted among other things isn't credible enough?


I printed and brought in the 2 pages for the TSBs from this forum for my service last week - the service advisor thanked me for the info, said of course they appreciate any help to resolve the issue (this was 2nd time car was in for the rattle). Picked up my car 2 days later, I doubt my prints even got past the office, the report said kinked clips were the issue this time (likely bent during their first attempt at repair). Funny part is my VIN falls within the range for at least one of the TSBs.

Car rattles still. I'm going to contact the dealer (3rd time) and let them know I've got to start a report with VW since this is an issue they can't seem to repair.


----------



## porsche911sc (Jan 31, 2018)

With the involvement of VW Customer Care in so many cases and Vehicle buy backs in process I cant believe that there are still dealers out there that seem to know nothing of this issue. I have an issue where the windows one touch intermittently doesn't work and the service tech actually took me into the garage to show me how the one touch works. LOL it still doesn't work 1/2 the time. and im not so much of an idiot that I don't know how one touch switches work. Makes me question whether I should even let the dealer do an oil change on my car. 

My B pillar rattle appears almost never so I basically feel like they have solved it on my car. never really got a clear answer on how they did it. def didnt involve clips. 



JenSnyder1083 said:


> I printed and brought in the 2 pages for the TSBs from this forum for my service last week - the service advisor thanked me for the info, said of course they appreciate any help to resolve the issue (this was 2nd time car was in for the rattle). Picked up my car 2 days later, I doubt my prints even got past the office, the report said kinked clips were the issue this time (likely bent during their first attempt at repair). Funny part is my VIN falls within the range for at least one of the TSBs.
> 
> Car rattles still. I'm going to contact the dealer (3rd time) and let them know I've got to start a report with VW since this is an issue they can't seem to repair.


----------



## twin1chrissy (Jul 17, 2018)

*Tiguan B Pillar buyback help*

I'm in a very similar situation as you, purchased car new Sept 1, 2017. First started having engine issues 10/17 in shop at 3,310 claimed diagnostic test showed no issues, (customer care involved) continued to have varies engine issues with same reply from dealer. Then in May 2018, I've had it with this car finally brought it in for rattling (couldn't take noise anymore). Car has been in the shop for total of 47 days for since bought new, it's in dealer now for third time to fix rattling. I've had customer care involved, today I received an email from resolution and retention department at VW, they told me they get back to me in 3 business days to discuss options.

I have few questions for you if you don't mind: How did VW calculate mileage and did you negotiate that? Secondly, did you receive tax, tag, title costs back? Also, did the process go fast and you received a check quickly? 

Thank you in advance for your reply. Happy to hear you were successful, I hope to be as well.

Regards,
Chrissy


----------



## Coderedpl (Jul 9, 2006)

Surprise surprise. "Couldn't replicate" 

Apparently both the main service manager as-well as the VW "tech" guy couldn't replicate the issue. This drives me crazy, I even have video of said issue. Spoke to VW customer care and they basically told me to update them on what happens. 

We'll see


----------



## sp4c3m4nsp1ff17 (Feb 6, 2008)

twin1chrissy said:


> I have few questions for you if you don't mind: How did VW calculate mileage and did you negotiate that? Secondly, did you receive tax, tag, title costs back? Also, did the process go fast and you received a check quickly?
> 
> Regards,
> Chrissy


I can answer some of these questions - I just completed a lemon law buyback for my golf alltrack (and even after reading this thread ended up buying a new tiguan for a replacement (no rattles btw at 3k miles, knock on wood)). Some states will deduct from buyback amount based on mileage, some will not. I live in Ohio, had 11,000 miles on the car, and they did not deduct any $$ for mileage. I received the full amount of the purchase agreement back (which included tax, tag, and title fees as well as my down payment) AS WELL AS all payments I had made on the car up to the date I returned the vehicle. The only expense I did not get back was what I paid for insurance/GAP coverage since I bought it. 

All told, I opened my case in mid-May, and received my check from VW on 29 June. My case was pretty easy since all the work was documented and performed at the same dealer. I hope this helps!


----------



## Coderedpl (Jul 9, 2006)

alangjames said:


> I can answer some of these questions - I just completed a lemon law buyback for my golf alltrack (and even after reading this thread ended up buying a new tiguan for a replacement (no rattles btw at 3k miles, knock on wood)). Some states will deduct from buyback amount based on mileage, some will not. I live in Ohio, had 11,000 miles on the car, and they did not deduct any $$ for mileage. I received the full amount of the purchase agreement back (which included tax, tag, and title fees as well as my down payment) AS WELL AS all payments I had made on the car up to the date I returned the vehicle. The only expense I did not get back was what I paid for insurance/GAP coverage since I bought it.
> 
> All told, I opened my case in mid-May, and received my check from VW on 29 June. My case was pretty easy since all the work was documented and performed at the same dealer. I hope this helps!


Was your car at dealer for any specific length of time? Or was it just brought back for issues?

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## sp4c3m4nsp1ff17 (Feb 6, 2008)

Coderedpl said:


> Was your car at dealer for any specific length of time? Or was it just brought back for issues?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Here was the story - I had noises from the front suspension. Strut mounts replaced, end links replaced, etc. After I had it in for the 4th time, I started a case with VW requesting a buyback. I was denied, saying my vehicle did not meet criteria for buyback, but VW refused to tell me why, or what specifically their criteria was, stating that the department that makes those decisions is not a "public facing department". I was pretty outraged. At that point I started an arbitration case through the Better Business Bureau. At that time my car was still at the dealer, ended up having the entire steering rack replaced which took about 2 weeks, which put the vehicle at 40 days of repair time total. The lemon law states that the manufacturer must buy the vehicle back if it has had three failed repair attempts for the same issue OR being out of service for repairs for 30+ days in the first year. During the BBB arbitration, VW agreed to repurchase the vehicle. I don't know which clause they were repurchasing under (# of repair attempts or total time in repair) and I didn't bother asking. The time frame I gave earlier was from when I started the BBB case (mid May) until I returned the vehicle at the end of June.


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

alangjames said:


> At that point I started an arbitration case through the Better Business Bureau.


It should be noted that the Better Business Bureau is not a government entity and cannot obligate a company to take any type of action. In this particular case it may have proved helpful, but most states provide consumer protection via state sanctioned programs or directly via the state's attorney general. If you feel you have been wronged, it's best to look up and contact one of those in your state for help.

The Better Business Bureau Can't Do What You Think It Can Do


----------



## saciron (Oct 21, 2003)

*. Was hoping it wouldn't come to this.*

So I'm extremely sad. My 2018 Tiguan SEL 4Motion Premium is experiencing the B-pillar rattle.

Please see the video for example.






Just to make sure I did the following.
Removed everything out the vehicle, even the stock cargo cover, just to make absolutely sure it was nothing else causing it.
Picked a road that was close the dealership and recorded a video.
In the video I show myself out of the car explaining the situation, and then I zoom in on the VIN and show myself getting in the car.
I then explain how I have removed everything, the a/c and radio are off.
We have two passengers in the vehicle.
I show the date and time on my phone.
I show the temp on the digital display.
I then describe the road we are traveling on and I video the noise.

After this was done, we took a short drive to our local VW dealer and told them about the TSB. They weren't aware that this even existed, but they easily found it by "B-pillar rattle.
Just in case they couldn't find it, I had the TSB #2050753/2, released on April 4, 2018
“B-Pillar Noise While Driving”, all documented just in case.

After the service advisor looked at the TSB he was very concerned with the fix. He couldn't believe how much was involved, including specific weighted hammers and such.
Unfortunately, right now this particular dealership is straight out and wouldn't be able to get us in until August.
I told them I completely understand and I'm not forcing them to do it now or else, but I would appreciate being on the schedule to at least start the process.
So we are dropping our Tiguan off on August, 6 and picking up a VW Alltrack as our loaner vehicle.

I will keep this thread updated with our experience and were we end up.

One of the biggest concerns the tech had was that in order to fix this rattle, they pretty much have to tear the car apart and he was afraid in doing so a clip might become loose and then cause another rattle etc.

Hopefully this isn't the case and we have to keep taking our car in for fixes and then eventually VWOA has to step in and who knows, buy out the vehicle.

Speaking of. For those of you that had VWOA buy your vehicle back. What did they pay? Was it MSRP from the sticker or what you initially got the vehicle for? I would imagine they would figure out some sort of depreciation. Also, our vehicle has paint protection and aftermarket tinted windows, I would hope that they would pay for those items as well.

Also, when they bought you out. Did they just put you in another Tiguan or are you on your own at that point to figure out if you want another VW and if so you need to go through the whole negotiating, and financing aspect again?


----------



## sp4c3m4nsp1ff17 (Feb 6, 2008)

i_am_sam_i_am said:


> It should be noted that the Better Business Bureau is not a government entity and cannot obligate a company to take any type of action. In this particular case it may have proved helpful, but most states provide consumer protection via state sanctioned programs or directly via the state's attorney general. If you feel you have been wronged, it's best to look up and contact one of those in your state for help.
> 
> The Better Business Bureau Can't Do What You Think It Can Do


The reason I went to the BBB is because if a manufacture denies your claim, prior to taking them to court, you MUST use a 3rd party arbitration process to settle your case (I believe this is the consumer protection program you are speaking about, as it is advertised on Ohio's AG website). Which party you must use is dependent on the manufacturer of your vehicle. BBB is the 3rd party arbitrator for all VW issues. The arbitrator can side with either the manufacturer or the individual - I'm not sure if they sided with me and forced VW's hand to settle the case or if VW made that decision on their own, but for all the people here who are frustrated with VWoA, BBB will be your next step if they deny your claim. BBB can still side with VW but at that point you are free to take VW to court to pursue lemon law damages if that is your desire.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

saciron said:


> So I'm extremely sad. My 2018 Tiguan SEL 4Motion Premium is experiencing the B-pillar rattle.
> 
> Please see the video for example.
> 
> ...



It's case dependent, but they will offer you a replacement from the port first. Then if you are not interested or there isn't one available (since they can't just take one off a dealer's lot), then they make the offer. Depending on how many miles are on the car will ultimately depend on the offer. If the offer isn't to your liking, you can negotiate with them a bit, but don't push too hard or the offer could come off the table.

If you are financed through vw credit you can do what is called a vin swap on the existing loan. If it is through another bank, you often have to re-apply for the loan so that complicates things a bit. But again it is case dependent and that is why there is "customer retention and resolution" to pay people to look at all these cases and makes offers.


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

saciron said:


> So I'm extremely sad. My 2018 Tiguan SEL 4Motion Premium is experiencing the B-pillar rattle.
> 
> Please see the video for example.
> 
> ...






my Tiguan was built feb 2018, drop of at dealer for this issues and they put me in a Tiguan SE as loaner. that Tiguan SE is built march 2018 and still have the same issue. i think VW HAVE NOT corrected the issue and still manufacturing the new Tiguan with the same rattling issues. Think again for the replacement!!


----------



## mostater (Jan 31, 2018)

1054521247 said:


> my Tiguan was built feb 2018, drop of at dealer for this issues and they put me in a Tiguan SE as loaner. that Tiguan SE is built march 2018 and still have the same issue. i think VW HAVE NOT corrected the issue and still manufacturing the new Tiguan with the same rattling issues. Think again for the replacement!!


Good to know. That is why I am continuing to stay away/wait. In the meantime, the Acura RDX had caught my attention. I am in no hurry to buy, but plan to do so by end of year. Just not sure what yet. 

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## JenSnyder1083 (Nov 20, 2017)

Coderedpl said:


> Case with VW has been started. I was told it will be escalated to the regional manager who will be looking into the issue and apparently getting back to me. As much as I don't want to start "crap" with the dealer, I don't like being given the run around, there is an issue. I have 4 videos saying so, people on forums are simply sharing their ideas. The "don't believe everything you read on the internet bs" is getting annoying. I couldn't replicate it exactly at the last visit, but i dont make this **** up, wouldn't waste 4 hours, multiple tolls, over 100 miles driving, and time off, to have fun with it.
> 
> If you watch this video, and listen to the background, you can hear clicking. That is it.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6QJ0--qChaQ


I was thinking the same thing about crap with the dealer since they've been great about providing loaners, etc. Just did a chat with VW and got the same info about escalation and regional manager, they'll contact me within 1 day.


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

mostater said:


> Good to know. That is why I am continuing to stay away/wait. In the meantime, the Acura RDX had caught my attention. I am in no hurry to buy, but plan to do so by end of year. Just not sure what yet.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


We have a 2018 RDX as well one problem with it noise coming from the steering wheel. there is a TSB on that but i havent had time to fix that yet.


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

*Tiguan Ratting Solved*

So, i have my Tiguan out of service for 120 miles now. No ratting till now i think they might fixed the issue with my B pillar. Service advisor said "the noise is coming from the seatbelt adjuster where its attached to b pillar. We where able to put a insulator fabric in there and resolves the issue" That sounds like a ez fix to me??? think about it for a second what he said actually make sense 2 raw metals touches thats where the noise started if you put a insulator fabric in the middle of the two metals noise gone. yall can ask dealer to do the same thing and see how it goes?? 

Bad news my door still rattles sometime.


----------



## JenSnyder1083 (Nov 20, 2017)

1054521247 said:


> So, i have my Tiguan out of service for 120 miles now. No ratting till now i think they might fixed the issue with my B pillar. Service advisor said "the noise is coming from the seatbelt adjuster where its attached to b pillar. We where able to put a insulator fabric in there and resolves the issue" That sounds like a ez fix to me??? think about it for a second what he said actually make sense 2 raw metals touches thats where the noise started if you put a insulator fabric in the middle of the two metals noise gone. yall can ask dealer to do the same thing and see how it goes??
> 
> Bad news my door still rattles sometime.


That's what the service tech said they did on the first "repair" of mine, insulation kit - rattle came back within 15 mins of leaving dealership. 2nd time they said it was kinked clips (likely happened during their reassembly of the 1st repair) - again, rattle immediately back.


----------



## porsche911sc (Jan 31, 2018)

Not at all what TSB says to do, which is probably why its back. Honestly, I dont think anyone at VW, dealer or corporate really know how to permanently solve this for all.. or you wouldn't see tigs manufactured last month with the issue. Its shoddy workmanship, not enough welds, poor design, and a lackluster engineering dept and service depts just trying to avoid 12 hours of tech time, all rolled into one. I am happy mine is fixed (knock on wood) but it didnt involve fabric according to the service manager... if it were that easy they would add that to the manufacturing process. would literally take a robot or human 2 minutes before the headliner is put in. 




JenSnyder1083 said:


> That's what the service tech said they did on the first "repair" of mine, insulation kit - rattle came back within 15 mins of leaving dealership. 2nd time they said it was kinked clips (likely happened during their reassembly of the 1st repair) - again, rattle immediately back.


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

porsche911sc said:


> Not at all what TSB says to do, which is probably why its back. Honestly, I dont think anyone at VW, dealer or corporate really know how to permanently solve this for all.. or you wouldn't see tigs manufactured last month with the issue. Its shoddy workmanship, not enough welds, poor design, and a lackluster engineering dept and service depts just trying to avoid 12 hours of tech time, all rolled into one. I am happy mine is fixed (knock on wood) but it didnt involve fabric according to the service manager... if it were that easy they would add that to the manufacturing process. would literally take a robot or human 2 minutes before the headliner is put in.


you are right maybe i'm just lucky.


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

well the only thing possibly fixed in my car is B pillar rattling.

1. B pillar rattling, dealer were able to find the problem and possibly had it fixed as of right now still no rattles after service. 
2. yep the upper B pillar where the huge noise is fixed but the lower B pillar still have some noise sometime. 
3. Door rattling, i was told by the dealer they cant duplicate the problem. (for sure the issues is there)
4. rattling from the roof, again i was told by the dealer they cant duplicate the problem (the noise is around the sunglasses holder but my SEL+P does not have a open space for sunglasses)
5. the A pillar rattling i can tell its been worked on but still have the rattle. 
6. my remote start still does not work after all. (fuel more than 1/2 tank range around 250 miles. dealer said because i have low fuel thats why it does not work.......250 miles really?)

took some time talk to the case manger about buyback or replacement. i got two letter words "NO". Because we cant find any issues that you have described....... really???

we need more people to report this rattling issues to VW of America......


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

appleman said:


> Just an update..
> 
> Apparently my checks have been drawn up by vw. I have been passed on to the last person in the chain, who will schedule a day for me to return the car to the dealer for good.
> 
> I CAN'T WAIT!


how is your lemon law going? i might have to use that too.


----------



## sp4c3m4nsp1ff17 (Feb 6, 2008)

1054521247 said:


> well the only thing possibly fixed in my car is B pillar rattling.
> 
> 1. B pillar rattling, dealer were able to find the problem and possibly had it fixed as of right now still no rattles after service.
> 2. yep the upper B pillar where the huge noise is fixed but the lower B pillar still have some noise sometime.
> ...


Unfortunately you are ultimately at the mercy of your dealership service manager. If they refuse to acknowledge a problem exists, or states that the problem is "normal operation" neither VWoA or any one else for that matter will help you. Your best bet is to go to a different dealer. Good, honest techs and service managers exist out there, and they are willing to help you. Just need to find them. Unfortunately that may involve a longer drive to reach them.

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## Frank Frank (Jul 17, 2018)

iamgray said:


> I'm from Canada and have the car fixed this week. Go to your dealer for this pillar B noise and have a road test, quoting operation manual # 2050753/2 (8 pages file in VW system). It will generally take around 6 hours to fix as headliner has to be removed. So far no more noise after the fix.


Are you in GTA? If so, can you tell me which dealership you used to fix the issue? Wanted to go to a place that has experiences on dealing this. Thanks!!!


----------



## appleman (Jul 8, 2003)

Just an update guys, my car was finally bought back last thursday night. Ending my multiple month 2x tiguan nightmare. I cannot express how great it is to be rid of that problematic poorly designed little suv. I've been a VW guy since I was a kid. I waited years to finally buy one new for my family. It couldn't have been a worse experience. I hope that all you guys currently experiencing the b pillar rattle and other problems are taken care of. I feel as if a weight has been lifted off my shoulders. I hope this post and others like it will help educate current owners and help to dissuade potential buyers from falling on this grenade. I have received a ton of pm's from others asking for help. I am responding to them as I have the time.


----------



## VW2667 (May 24, 2018)

appleman said:


> Just an update guys, my car was finally bought back last thursday night. Ending my multiple month 2x tiguan nightmare. I cannot express how great it is to be rid of that problematic poorly designed little suv. I've been a VW guy since I was a kid. I waited years to finally buy one new for my family. It couldn't have been a worse experience. I hope that all you guys currently experiencing the b pillar rattle and other problems are taken care of. I feel as if a weight has been lifted off my shoulders. I hope this post and others like it will help educate current owners and help to dissuade potential buyers from falling on this grenade. I have received a ton of pm's from others asking for help. I am responding to them as I have the time.


You got a lemon, not a "problematic poorly designed little suv". 

https://www.cars.com/research/volkswagen-tiguan-2018/consumer-reviews/

When the number of '18 Tiguan's sold (internationally or domestically) are considered against the number of people complaining, it is clear that most owners are pretty happy with the vehicle. Why "dissuade potential buyers" from purchasing this vehicle just because you got a bad one? All that does is drive down interest and potential resale value for everyone here by publicly smearing a decent car. I can't imagine you don't have better things to do with your time. Forget the revenge warrior crap and just move on. I hope you have better luck with your next car. Really do.


----------



## appleman (Jul 8, 2003)

Thanks for your helpful reply! If you really take the time to look into it, there are quite a large amount of people suffering the b pillar issues. And just as a by the way. I had two of these 2018 tiguans and both had the same problem. Not to mention the first one had an engine issue that required a replacement vehicle. If you need more go ahead and contact the nhtsa. When I spoke with them they were buried in the amount of complaints they received regarding the b pillar noise.


----------



## VW2667 (May 24, 2018)

appleman said:


> Thanks for your helpful reply! If you really take the time to look into it, there are quite a large amount of people suffering the b pillar issues. And just as a by the way. I had two of these 2018 tiguans and both had the same problem. Not to mention the first one had an engine issue that required a replacement vehicle. If you need more go ahead and contact the nhtsa. When I spoke with them they were buried in the amount of complaints they received regarding the b pillar noise.


I've looked into it plenty. You're making the claim about the extent of the problem. You provide the proof. I posted a link to the consumer reviews on the 2018 Tiguan showing a 4.9 rating by owners. 

Here's some more printed facts about the 2018 Tiguan.

ranked #1 SUV here: https://www.cars.com/articles/whats-the-best-compact-suv-for-2017-1420697071892/

and worlds top selling SUV here: https://focus2move.com/world-best-selling-suv/

What is helpful about coming to a car owner enthusiasts forum telling people who already own the car that it is "problematic poorly designed little suv". Yeah, that's real helpful. Thanks so much.

You can be angry all you want about your experience. I'm sure it sucked. But I'm here because I like the car. It's not perfect, but it's right up there with the nicest cars I've ever owned. I'm exchanging information with others and learning about the vehicle to maximise my enjoyment. You're here to whine. 

You hate it- don't even own one anymore - but you think my posts aren't helpful. Ha ha... 

Whatever, there's no talking to someone on a vengeance mission. I wished you luck... so go buy a Ford .


----------



## sp4c3m4nsp1ff17 (Feb 6, 2008)

I just noticed my car has the rattle today  Just last week it was totally rattle free. 2300 miles. My car was built in March 2018, well outside the TSB vin range. I had an early production model as a loaner previously that developed the rattle very early and it was much louder than my current car is. So it appears they have changed something in production to at least lessen the volume, but yes, it still rattles. Its really only noticable to the driver if both the HVAC amd radio are off, but its discouraging that VW doesnt seem to have a fix for it. I just plan on leaving it for now. My dealership probably wouldnt admit to hearing it anyway, and if they did it seems like the "fix" is to rip the headliner down and start banging on stuff with a hammer...seems like it would likely create more issues than it would solve. I just hope it doesnt get louder.

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## appleman (Jul 8, 2003)

No vengeance mission here. Enjoy your Tiguan. I hope it doesn’t develop the rattle......


----------



## opoblete (Jul 23, 2018)

Just wanted to share my experience so far with this issue. I posted this review on Google:

My general opinion at this time - be cautious. I have had a great experience with my salesman Nick at VW Hendricks, he’s informative, helpful, and professional. The price for the Tiguan did not differ much compared to other dealerships in the area. But the Hendricks dealership and salesman is what lured me in, very professional and clean. The short story - I purchased a Tiguan, and the very next day, I heard the clicking sound by the drivers side column. This is an issue that I read about online in many reviews and forums. I guess I thought it would’ve been resolved by now. The clicking only shows up in cool weather, so early mornings or at night. I notified the dealership, and they asked me to send them the vehicle the following week since they were busy. I was then given a loaner and it has now been about 3 weeks. 
The dealership has determined that they are unable to fix the noise. Now VW corporate will determine next action. Not sure what happens next. 
Some details: The good - Nick and Josh from service has kept me posted almost daily, they’ve been extremely helpful and courteous. They’ve provided a loaner while the vehicle has been in the shop. The not-so-good - the dealership was willing to let me trade in with another model, but I would lose most of the discount I had received with the Tiguan. It felt somehow like my situation was being taken advantage of. The amount of time it has taken so far has been ridiculous, and it’s not over yet. I’ve made a month’s payment on the loan and auto insurance but for a base model loaner, rather than the car I bought. The VW inspector is the only person now that can determine next action, and I have had to wait on him more than a week to even show up at the dealership to look at the vehicle. Still waiting. 
The issue is a known issue but apparently doesn’t exist on all Tiguans. At this point, I wouldn’t risk getting another one. Other than that issue, I loved the vehicle, and that’s after having driven Infiniti, Acura, and BMW in the past. 
I hope that VW can remedy this. I will provide an update to this rating when it is available.
Edit (7/23/2018)
VW engineer/mechanic has worked on my vehicle now for another week, and the clicking noise is not resolved. Waiting to hear what happens next. So far, no word on up to when they will say 'Ok, we've tried enough times', then do a buy-back or whatever, and they can continue to fix on their own time. I spoke with Grant, the service manager, and he has been helpful. He has at least offered some monetary compensation for the time it's been at his shop (almost 30 days now). I guess it's more waiting, at least another week.

Not sure what the success rate is of getting this issue fixed with you all, but so far they have made several attempts on my Tiguan and so far, have all failed. The interesting thing about this issue with my Tiguan is that it's apparent only in cooler temps, so whenever a fix is made, they have to wait until next early morning to test. This may drag it out longer, but either way, it's been too long.


----------



## Coderedpl (Jul 9, 2006)

Coderedpl said:


> Surprise surprise. "Couldn't replicate"
> 
> Apparently both the main service manager as-well as the VW "tech" guy couldn't replicate the issue. This drives me crazy, I even have video of said issue. Spoke to VW customer care and they basically told me to update them on what happens.
> 
> We'll see


So I haven't posted an update since that post, but I do have one. I ended up driving 2 hours each way to the dealer, to have them telling me they couldn't replicate the issue, they're trying but I have to understand and etc. Even though I have clear videos of it, they still want to hear it. Apparently he has the same car with no said issues, great, good for you. 

Fine. I take my keys and take the car for my own test drive before I head home, Not even 5 minutes into the driving session I'm able to replicate the noise. 

Back to the dealer I go and grab the service manager right away. Now I got really pissed off here because I'm clearly able to replicate the noise and it's quite audible and he's telling me he can't hear it. I almost lost my ****. Kept driving around in circles until it got loud enough for him to hear. 

Back to dealer and back in the loaner again, yet again I went there just to replicate the noise. I understand that the dealer essentially has to know what they're working with. Sometimes you can't always 100% replicate the noise on demand but I do have footage of it happening at different occasions that should at least be taken into consideration not blatantly ignored. 

I drive this car often, but my wife drives it everyday and she hears this almost every single day on the way to work throughout the whole drive. For a new car that's absurd. I'm used to plastic creaks and noises. My golf r has a full suspension/bushing overhaul and im understanding enough with certain noises but even with all that, I don't hear anything consistent nor of this "magnitude". Plastic creaks and such can sometimes be fixed with new clips new panel or some padding. I've done it before on my cars but this isnt the same and it's downright infuriating

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2013)

Quick question about the rattle that I may have missed; Does the rattle only occur on sunroof-equipped Tiguans?


----------



## Coderedpl (Jul 9, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Quick question about the rattle that I may have missed; Does the rattle only occur on sunroof-equipped Tiguans?


To chime in, we have an SEL Premium with the sunroof, issue occurs. 

The loaner, base model S, has a rattle of some sort too on passenger side, no sunroof.


----------



## duvs182 (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm having rattle too on driver side. Tiguan 2018 Comfortline with sunroof. 3 local dealer doesn't know this problem so I'll wait because I don't want to be the first one...VIN outside TSB.


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

1054521247 said:


> well the only thing possibly fixed in my car is B pillar rattling.
> 
> 1. B pillar rattling, dealer were able to find the problem and possibly had it fixed as of right now still no rattles after service.
> 2. yep the upper B pillar where the huge noise is fixed but the lower B pillar still have some noise sometime.
> ...


Update: my B pillar went bad again this time 2x louder than before they touched..........


----------



## shervsr20 (Jul 22, 2018)

I wonder if anyone is thinking of tackling this issue on their own....realizing the airbag is there I assume the battery needs to be disconnected. After 200 miles I started to hear the rattle. Not too bad but definitely noticeable. I’d want to remove the B pillar cover and drive without it to see if I can pinpoint where the rattle is coming from.


----------



## porsche911sc (Jan 31, 2018)

lol

Buyer beware



VW2667 said:


> I've looked into it plenty. You're making the claim about the extent of the problem. You provide the proof. I posted a link to the consumer reviews on the 2018 Tiguan showing a 4.9 rating by owners.
> 
> Here's some more printed facts about the 2018 Tiguan.
> 
> ...


----------



## smg64ct203 (Jan 26, 2003)

appleman said:


> No vengeance mission here. Enjoy your Tiguan. I hope it doesn’t develop the rattle......


I'm glad everything worked out for you. I have had my Tiguan almost a year it's a sel and an early build, luckily the b pillar noise I only hear once in a while. I've had other issues with mine, in fact it's at the dealer now. Third trip to the dealer in less than a year and of course they don't have the parts in stock. I haven't complained too much since they have given me a loaner, but this time no loaner. 

I gave VW another chance and got burned. I blame myself for this, my first car was a old beetle and I was hooked on VW. I've had 3 major lemons and no more after this. I did switch to Honda and did have a couple of problems, but looking back compared to this they weren't problems at all.


----------



## sp4c3m4nsp1ff17 (Feb 6, 2008)

shervsr20 said:


> I wonder if anyone is thinking of tackling this issue on their own....realizing the airbag is there I assume the battery needs to be disconnected. After 200 miles I started to hear the rattle. Not too bad but definitely noticeable. I’d want to remove the B pillar cover and drive without it to see if I can pinpoint where the rattle is coming from.


I've thought about this too. From looking at the TSB, it looks like there is sheet metal OUTSIDE the B pillar that is rattling against the pillar itself. 

Based on guides for the MQB golf, removing the B pillar trim doesn't look too difficult, however to get access to the small opening to hit with a punch to open that gap between the exterior metal, you have to drop the whole headliner. That is what is dissuading me from trying this on my own.

I had hoped I could pop off the B pillar trim and add some felt tape on whatever was rattling but it appears the rattle is likely OUTSIDE the b pillar.

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tig83 (Jul 26, 2018)

I purchased a SEL - R Line with a build date of 02/2018. 
Less than 100 miles and the b pillar noise appeared on the driver's side. 

-1st attempt at repair (9 days): the service department said they took the pillars off to make sure everything was tighten to specs. The noise came back within 2 days. 
-2nd attempt at repair (2 days): the service department said they added tape to insulate the area where the seatbelt was inside the pillar. The noise came back within 3 days.
-3rd attempt at repair (1 day): the service department said they restrung the seatbelt inside the pillar. The noise came back within 15 minutes. After this failed attempt, the service manager started a ticket with the regional VW rep. I was told a VW engineer would fly in to address the problem.
-4th attempt at repair (6 days): VW engineer did not fly in. Instead, they had the service department complete the TSB that was issued for earlier VINs. Service department had to remove the headliner and paneling to hammer new pressure points. 

I was told to drive the car for a week to see if the issue is resolved. If so, VW will make my first payment because the service department had my car 18/32 days. Driving the car home, we didn't hear any noise; however the repairs made on the 4th attempt left noticeable scratches throughout the car and a tear in the headliner.

My local dealer is working with VW to replace the vehicle. *Is there a VIN range or production date that seems to have the kinks worked out?* I want the exact same thing; however I'm worried that a new one will have the same issue.


----------



## shervsr20 (Jul 22, 2018)

alangjames said:


> I've thought about this too. From looking at the TSB, it looks like there is sheet metal OUTSIDE the B pillar that is rattling against the pillar itself.
> 
> Based on guides for the MQB golf, removing the B pillar trim doesn't look too difficult, however to get access to the small opening to hit with a punch to open that gap between the exterior metal, you have to drop the whole headliner. That is what is dissuading me from trying this on my own.
> 
> ...


Stupid question but after the b pillar cover is removed is there anyway to drill a small hole and squeeze some silicone in there to dampen the vibration? I had no idea the headliner has to be removed . That is way too invasive


----------



## sp4c3m4nsp1ff17 (Feb 6, 2008)

shervsr20 said:


> Stupid question but after the b pillar cover is removed is there anyway to drill a small hole and squeeze some silicone in there to dampen the vibration? I had no idea the headliner has to be removed . That is way too invasive


I mean, there's nothing stopping you from drilling into the B pillar if you remove the trim, but i feel like if it was that simple the VW engineers would have recommended that for the official fix. There might be some structural rigidity issues involved with that fix too...

Unfortunately the source of the rattle seems to be in about the worst possible spot. I wonder what you would see if you removed the black trim from the OUTSIDE of the B pillar or how involved that would be. But again, I'm sure if it were easier than dropping the headliner thats what theyd be doing.

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## shervsr20 (Jul 22, 2018)

alangjames said:


> I mean, there's nothing stopping you from drilling into the B pillar if you remove the trim, but i feel like if it was that simple the VW engineers would have recommended that for the official fix. There might be some structural rigidity issues involved with that fix too...
> 
> Unfortunately the source of the rattle seems to be in about the worst possible spot. I wonder what you would see if you removed the black trim from the OUTSIDE of the B pillar or how involved that would be. But again, I'm sure if it were easier than dropping the headliner thats what theyd be doing.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


Right now the rattle is tolerable so I think I'll wait a while ( a year or so ) to see if there is an official fix.... otherwise I'm taking off the cover and taking my chances. I really love this car and if this is the only issue I experience I will fix it one way or another lol. If the rattling gets more intense then I might have to try my self proposed "fix" sooner. I only plan on drilling a single 1/4 hole and forcing silicone through it ( again this would be my last resort ). Since I'm new to VW, if I disconnect the battery to remove the airbag, is there anything I need to do once I reconnect the battery? Thx for the input.


----------



## Killswitch24 (Mar 30, 2015)

Shervsr20, take pics if you don't mind.


----------



## Killswitch24 (Mar 30, 2015)

shervsr20 said:


> Since I'm new to VW, if I disconnect the battery to remove the airbag, is there anything I need to do once I reconnect the battery? Thx for the input.


Nope.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

shervsr20 said:


> Since I'm new to VW, if I disconnect the battery to remove the airbag, is there anything I need to do once I reconnect the battery? Thx for the input.





Killswitch24 said:


> Nope.


There is usually not much that you have to do, but there are a few things you should probably know. When you re-connect the battery and turn on the car, your instrument panel will probably light up like a Christmas tree with lots of lights. Don't panic, go for a drive around the block and they should all disappear.

With VWs the only thing you really should do is to reset the window pinch protection. Until you do this your one-touch windows all the way up or down will not work. To reset pinch protection press and hold the window up/down button, let it go all the way down (or up) and continue to hold the button for a few seconds after the window stops moving. Then press and hold the button in the opposite direction and (again) continue to hold the button for a few seconds after the window reaches its stop. Do this for each window (one at a time seems to work best). After this the pinch protection will be reset and the one-touch up/down should work again.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## shervsr20 (Jul 22, 2018)

Thanks guys. I’ll definitely take pics if I decide to do this.


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

Tig83 said:


> I purchased a SEL - R Line with a build date of 02/2018.
> Less than 100 miles and the b pillar noise appeared on the driver's side.
> 
> -1st attempt at repair (9 days): the service department said they took the pillars off to make sure everything was tighten to specs. The noise came back within 2 days.
> ...




*VIN range: first release till 02/18 is on TSB; 03/18 till now is outside of TSB.*

First release till 02/18 rattle sounds different than build 03/18 till now.
cars build before and including 02/18 sounds a lot louder than 03/18. that being said VW did take action on build after 03/18 to minimize the noise.


----------



## duvs182 (Aug 5, 2009)

I was at my VW dealership yesterday and TSB for B-pillar isn't valid in Canada. No TSB in Canada for that problem. Be aware because a guy told me that warranty for this kind of problem is only 1 year / 20 000 km ( trim warranty ).


----------



## miccos (Aug 29, 2005)

duvs182 said:


> I was at my VW dealership yesterday and TSB for B-pillar isn't valid in Canada. No TSB in Canada for that problem. Be aware because a guy told me that warranty for this kind of problem is only 1 year / 20 000 km ( trim warranty ).


That is shocking and disappointing. The structural and drivetrain issues with this car are starting to overwhelm the positives.


----------



## duvs182 (Aug 5, 2009)

so it seems that my dealerships is wrong. I read all post about the b-pillar in that forum and found someone that had Tiguan repaired in Canada and applying the TSB. Here is the answer of that guy 


Hi,

I'm from Montreal island but my dealer is in South Shore. My dealer found easily the instruction manual TSB 2050753/2 and it took about 7 hours to fix the issue. It's complex to explain, simply speaking they open the inner decoration to the metal, use a hammer to knock certain parts of welding.


----------



## x_geoff (Feb 15, 2018)

*I hate my 2018 Tiguan.*



appleman said:


> Just an update guys, my car was finally bought back last thursday night. Ending my multiple month 2x tiguan nightmare. I cannot express how great it is to be rid of that problematic poorly designed little suv. I've been a VW guy since I was a kid. I waited years to finally buy one new for my family. It couldn't have been a worse experience. I hope that all you guys currently experiencing the b pillar rattle and other problems are taken care of. I feel as if a weight has been lifted off my shoulders. I hope this post and others like it will help educate current owners and help to dissuade potential buyers from falling on this grenade. I have received a ton of pm's from others asking for help. I am responding to them as I have the time.


Purchased 12/2017. Multiple attempts to fix. Same annoying tics. I don't know what to do.


----------



## x_geoff (Feb 15, 2018)

*It doesn't work*



boonbunsen said:


> Has anyone who has had the rattle actually managed to have it fixed? If so can you share what was done? Because it appears the fix in the TSB doesnt work


There is still a noise issue with my car.


----------



## x_geoff (Feb 15, 2018)

*I have the same problem and no answers*



VW2667 said:


> You got a lemon, not a "problematic poorly designed little suv".
> 
> https://www.cars.com/research/volkswagen-tiguan-2018/consumer-reviews/
> 
> When the number of '18 Tiguan's sold (internationally or domestically) are considered against the number of people complaining, it is clear that most owners are pretty happy with the vehicle. Why "dissuade potential buyers" from purchasing this vehicle just because you got a bad one? All that does is drive down interest and potential resale value for everyone here by publicly smearing a decent car. I can't imagine you don't have better things to do with your time. Forget the revenge warrior crap and just move on. I hope you have better luck with your next car. Really do.


I've had/have the same issue. I purchased in Dec 2017. My car has been to the dealer for repairs on multiple occasions. They did the TSA fix and it didn't work. The three different 2018 Tiguan rentals (sometimes the same car) I had while my car was in the shop also had the same b pillar crap noise issues. 

I wish I could have posted sooner but the captcha process for this site didn't allow me to contribute.


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

*Poeple please help me!!!!*

This is my 3rd time visiting dealer because of rattling issue. This time they found all the problems and told me no more rattles heard after repair. Before leaving the dealer i did a little test drive around dealer and went back to service and complain that B pillar rattle is still there and another NEW rattle around the front passenger door that was not there before. The service advisor looks pissed and told me he and the service manager test drove over 100 miles on it yesterday and 100% sure no more rattles. So i got pissed started arguing with him at the end he basically said B pillar ratting is "normal" and this is the end of repair........ SO im F***ed. I call VW of America and spoke to the regional manager ask for a replacement he told me request was denied again. At this point i'm f***ed left and right. 


Here are the problems printed on my invoice "There is a rattle coming from lower b pillar rattle coming from driver seat belt retractor, overhead console, wood trim on both front doors, both tweeter speaker grills, both rear cup holders, also found rear deck lid clips not clipped in all the way Driver rear access panel ratting along with both rear stop light access panels loose causing rattles; Applied felt materiel to selt belt retractor, overhead console, wood trimming, front tweeter grills, rear cup holders and access panels in rear of vehicle. Resecurred rear deck lid panel."
My dash and all four door was also rattling too they said they did take that apart and put felt tape on it too idk why thats not listed.

I'm so disappointed about this car and VW's service. Now end up with a broking car and they wont even service it, now considered normal??!! I reported the problem since the second day of owning this vehicle. With all the problem that they found and its so damn new they should replace it IMO. Just think about all the problems listed they have to took out everything to "fix" some problem. dash, door panel, all the trimming basically to the frame!!! 

*At this point what should i do? should i get a lawyer and fight for it? *:banghead:

anyone any ideas?


----------



## RedHotFuzz (Nov 16, 2015)

1054521247 said:


> told me he and the service manager test drove over 100 miles on it yesterday


100 miles? Suuuuuure they did. :facepalm:


----------



## shervsr20 (Jul 22, 2018)

1054521247 said:


> This is my 3rd time visiting dealer because of rattling issue. This time they found all the problems and told me no more rattles heard after repair. Before leaving the dealer i did a little test drive around dealer and went back to service and complain that B pillar rattle is still there and another NEW rattle around the front passenger door that was not there before. The service advisor looks pissed and told me he and the service manager test drove over 100 miles on it yesterday and 100% sure no more rattles. So i got pissed started arguing with him at the end he basically said B pillar ratting is "normal" and this is the end of repair........ SO im F***ed. I call VW of America and spoke to the regional manager ask for a replacement he told me request was denied again. At this point i'm f***ed left and right.
> 
> 
> Here are the problems printed on my invoice "There is a rattle coming from lower b pillar rattle coming from driver seat belt retractor, overhead console, wood trim on both front doors, both tweeter speaker grills, both rear cup holders, also found rear deck lid clips not clipped in all the way Driver rear access panel ratting along with both rear stop light access panels loose causing rattles; Applied felt materiel to selt belt retractor, overhead console, wood trimming, front tweeter grills, rear cup holders and access panels in rear of vehicle. Resecurred rear deck lid panel."
> ...


Have you taken it to another dealership? Surprised they are treating you like this. If possible, take some video when the rattles are happening and document the date.


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

RedHotFuzz said:


> 100 miles? Suuuuuure they did. :facepalm:


i think they did odometer was at 1618 when i bring it in and 1750 miles when i got it back.


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

shervsr20 said:


> Have you taken it to another dealership? Surprised they are treating you like this. If possible, take some video when the rattles are happening and document the date.


i tried to show them the video recoding but they denied to watch it.


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

1054521247 said:


> This is my 3rd time visiting dealer because of rattling issue. This time they found all the problems and told me no more rattles heard after repair. Before leaving the dealer i did a little test drive around dealer and went back to service and complain that B pillar rattle is still there and another NEW rattle around the front passenger door that was not there before. The service advisor looks pissed and told me he and the service manager test drove over 100 miles on it yesterday and 100% sure no more rattles. So i got pissed started arguing with him at the end he basically said B pillar ratting is "normal" and this is the end of repair........ SO im F***ed. I call VW of America and spoke to the regional manager ask for a replacement he told me request was denied again. At this point i'm f***ed left and right.
> 
> 
> Here are the problems printed on my invoice "There is a rattle coming from lower b pillar rattle coming from driver seat belt retractor, overhead console, wood trim on both front doors, both tweeter speaker grills, both rear cup holders, also found rear deck lid clips not clipped in all the way Driver rear access panel ratting along with both rear stop light access panels loose causing rattles; Applied felt materiel to selt belt retractor, overhead console, wood trimming, front tweeter grills, rear cup holders and access panels in rear of vehicle. Resecurred rear deck lid panel."
> ...


any hope ?????


----------



## sp4c3m4nsp1ff17 (Feb 6, 2008)

1054521247 said:


> any hope ?????


How many days has it been under the dealers care?

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

sp4c3m4nsp1ff17 said:


> How many days has it been under the dealers care?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


25-29 days in dealer total


----------



## sp4c3m4nsp1ff17 (Feb 6, 2008)

1054521247 said:


> 25-29 days in dealer total


Take it to a different dealer. If they acknowledge the noise that will be the 4th attempt to repair and it will likely push you over 30 days. As long as you are still in the 1 year/18,000 mile period, you should meet at least 1 criteria for buyback.

In my experience the 30 day period is the only sure way to get them to buy it back. The lemon law states that if 3 repair attempts have been made on "functionally the same component" it also meets criteria for buyback, but I have a feeling VW is treating each of your attempts as 1) noise from upper B pillar 2) noise from lower B pillar, etc. Therefore its not "functionally the same component" and they dont have to buy it back. I can't prove that and they (VWoA) wont tell you that, but thats my guess...

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

sp4c3m4nsp1ff17 said:


> Take it to a different dealer. If they acknowledge the noise that will be the 4th attempt to repair and it will likely push you over 30 days. As long as you are still in the 1 year/18,000 mile period, you should meet at least 1 criteria for buyback.
> 
> In my experience the 30 day period is the only sure way to get them to buy it back. The lemon law states that if 3 repair attempts have been made on "functionally the same component" it also meets criteria for buyback, but I have a feeling VW is treating each of your attempts as 1) noise from upper B pillar 2) noise from lower B pillar, etc. Therefore its not "functionally the same component" and they dont have to buy it back. I can't prove that and they (VWoA) wont tell you that, but thats my guess...
> 
> Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


i Just setup a repair with other dealer. that will be my 4th attempt. i also filed the complaint with NHTSA, BBB, and Attorney General of Texas. 

I am currently working on texas Lemon Law preparation, the written notification to manufacturer just send out today. still looking around for a lawyer to take over the case.


----------



## sp4c3m4nsp1ff17 (Feb 6, 2008)

1054521247 said:


> i Just setup a repair with other dealer. that will be my 4th attempt. i also filed the complaint with NHTSA, BBB, and Attorney General of Texas.
> 
> I am currently working on texas Lemon Law preparation, the written notification to manufacturer just send out today.


Good luck to you. Let us know what the new dealer says. FWIW I wouldnt tell them any more than you absolutely need to about the other repairs -- just that the other dealer tried and couldn't fix it. Try to get on their good side so they will take a good hard look at it. All you need is for them to keep it a few more days and you'll be golden.

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## sp4c3m4nsp1ff17 (Feb 6, 2008)

Some brand new Subaru Ascent models were missing welds around the B pillar. Subaru's answer? Give everyone affected a BRAND NEW vehicle because the missing welds are unsafe...does this sound familiar? Im no engineer but I wonder how different this scenario is than that of the early tiguans who were also missing welds around the b pillar...

https://www.forbes.com/sites/jensen/2018/08/11/recall-subaru-says-some-owners-will-get-new-vehicles/


Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

sp4c3m4nsp1ff17 said:


> Some brand new Subaru Ascent models were missing welds around the B pillar. Subaru's answer? Give everyone affected a BRAND NEW vehicle because the missing welds are unsafe...does this sound familiar? Im no engineer but I wonder how different this scenario is than that of the early tiguans who were also missing welds around the b pillar...
> 
> https://www.forbes.com/sites/jensen/2018/08/11/recall-subaru-says-some-owners-will-get-new-vehicles/
> 
> ...


i wish VW is that easy going instead they are being a d*ck about it.


----------



## vw_fan_123 (Aug 13, 2018)

*Question about B-Pillar Rattle (considering leasing new Tiguan)*

Here's the long story short: my wife's looking to lease a car for 3 days so we've been looking at the base model Tiguan S lease ($189/month). We've also looked at a competing car. We've had a soft spot for VW's in the past (past cars include the original A4, A6, and an MK4 Jetta TDI) but driven Japanese for the last 12-13 years and like everyone else seen mixed reviews on many VW models over the last 10 years. 

We test drove the new Tiguan and my wife liked it, so I jumped over here and read a bunch of posts. Long story short she's a bit picky--little things annoy her. With that said, is there any fix in sight for the b-pillar rattle and is it limited to any trim levels? From what I can tell it affects all trim levels. Like I said we're looking at the base model no sunroof, but it doesn't sound like there's any way to be reasonably sure we won't be plagued with the rattle if we get a Tiguan. Seems like a few people don't have any problem, but those who do have the problem can't find any fixes. Makes me a bit nervous to make a 3 year commitment not knowing if I'm going to have 3 years of my poor wife annoyed with a rattle VW apparently can't fix.

I've searched and read tons of posts so I'm just looking to confirm that I've understood the current status of the rattle problem correctly.


----------



## Tig83 (Jul 26, 2018)

*Check the manufacturing date*

In June, I bought a SEL R-Line (Feb '18) that makes the rattle. I also had a SE loaner (Feb '18) that made the rattle.
I'm curious to see if anyone with a more recent manufacturing date has heard the rattle. Someone posted that VW addressed the problem with models built after March '18.


----------



## appleman (Jul 8, 2003)

My tiguan as well as quite a few others on here have been bought back by volkswagen due to their inability to fix the rattle. There are folks on here who will come and chime in about how theirs has been trouble free and it's the best car they have ever had yada yada yada. But, the fact of the matter is that the NHTSA has received quite a good amount of b pillar rattle complaints, and they continue to receive them. This is a known issue that Vw cannot fix.

Edit: Here is the link to the NHTSA if you would like to read the structure complaints. 

https://www.nhtsa.gov/vehicle/2018/VOLKSWAGEN/TIGUAN/SUV/AWD


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

I had to go specifically listen for the rattle to find it. Warm day, rough road, radio off. Wife doesn’t even realize it exists and she drives it more. Radio on or a window down it’s not noticeable whatsoever.
1year down on a 3 year lease I’m certainly not having them tear out the headliner for that.


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

mine is (march 18) rattling not only b pillar, all four doors, roof and back trunk. think before you do man


----------



## rkfast (Jun 28, 2018)

The issue has been resolved by VW and a fix has been implemented on the assembly line in Puebla. Says it right in the latest TSB that you can find on this site.

Don’t let anyone tell you different, it’s written by the manufacturer in black and white.


----------



## sp4c3m4nsp1ff17 (Feb 6, 2008)

My car was produced after the fix was implemented and is well outside the TSB range. The B pillar does rattle slightly but it is extremely inconsistent. It will rattle noticeably on the way to a location and be totally silent on the returm trip on the same road and in the same conditions. I have not bothered taking it to the dealer as i know it would be silent for them no doubt and worst case they would start ripping off trim panels creating more rattles. Its an annoyance but all the other perks of the car make up for it in my opinion.

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

Ours was built in May 2018 and I haven't noticed any rattles yet. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## wowzer (Sep 11, 2005)

We bought ours last October and I don't hear a rattle (I don't know the build date). My biggest complaint is power and the initial hard takeoff shift that happens sometimes. Otherwise no rattles other then coins in the cup holder and sunglasses rattling around. Asking a forum about issues is like reading reviews for washer and dryers. No one really comments if they don't have a problem. Good luck :beer:


----------



## appleman (Jul 8, 2003)

either you work for VW or that is a joke. The issue has not been addressed. Every "fix" vw has implemented has failed to work.




rkfast said:


> The issue has been resolved by VW and a fix has been implemented on the assembly line in Puebla. Says it right in the latest TSB that you can find on this site.
> 
> Don’t let anyone tell you different, it’s written by the manufacturer in black and white.


----------



## rkfast (Jun 28, 2018)

appleman said:


> either you work for VW or that is a joke. The issue has not been addressed. Every "fix" vw has implemented has failed to work.


Looking at the thread discussing the issue its clear youre bitter that your car is one afflicted with the problem and you have a lemon, which they bought back. 

I don't blame you one bit for being angry, but the FACT is that TWO TSBs were published and stated that adjustments on the production lines have been made to address the issue. And you even acknowledge those TSBs in posts on that thread.

So be angry all you want. But don't be a liar.


----------



## VW2667 (May 24, 2018)

appleman said:


> There are folks on here who will come and chime in about how theirs has been trouble free and it's the best car they have ever had yada yada yada. But, the fact of the matter is that the NHTSA has received quite a good amount of b pillar rattle complaints, and they continue to receive them. This is a known issue that Vw cannot fix.
> 
> Edit: Here is the link to the NHTSA if you would like to read the structure complaints.
> 
> https://www.nhtsa.gov/vehicle/2018/VOLKSWAGEN/TIGUAN/SUV/AWD


Oh wow, there's a whopping 20 "structure" complaints at the NHTSA out of about *63,000 MQB Tiguans* sold in the US YTD. 

You're the guy who said that you wanted to stop other people from buying what you called this *"problematic poorly designed little suv"* because you were so angry about yours rattling. You declared your intent in another thread to quote *"help to dissuade potential buyers from falling on this grenade."* as you worded it right? And now anyone who dares to points out that most (by a large margin) of the Tiguans do *not *have this problem must works for VW? yadda yadda yadda... You're hilarious but congrats on convincing people like the OP to not buy the car because you got a bad one. You must be so hard right now, huh? Looks like your wildest dreams are coming true! lol... 

Can you just answer this simple question; How many of the 63,000 MQB Tiguans sold YTD in the US do you believe have the rattle problem? Go on, let us all hear your best estimate. Let's get down to the real statistical reality of this problem.



wowzer said:


> Asking a forum about issues is like reading reviews for washer and dryers. No one really comments if they don't have a problem. Good luck :beer:


Truth right there. Everyone can appreciate that the people with the problem are pissed off, but going around various internet forums with the sole and deliberate intent to make people want to buy another vehicle because they got a bad VW is kind of pathetic. Forums like this are generally called "automotive enthusiasts" forums because they are for people that enjoy the car (thus the term "enthusiast"). Yet here's a couple people who got the short straw who now absolutely hate the car and won't stop going online to pout about how they got a bad Tiguan and therefore ALL MQB Tiguans suck! And those of us without the rattle problem should just shut up and accept that! Funny stuff but also sad. 

appleman... I await your answer to my question. Bet you won't answer it though. You'll just bitch and moan some more.


----------



## noreastdub (Aug 6, 2018)

Tig83 said:


> In June, I bought a SEL R-Line (Feb '18) that makes the rattle. I also had a SE loaner (Feb '18) that made the rattle.
> I'm curious to see if anyone with a more recent manufacturing date has heard the rattle. Someone posted that VW addressed the problem with models built after March '18.


I purchased end of July and no rattle yet. Sunroof does give out a clunk noise once a day when I back out of my garage. How do I find the build date?


----------



## L-Tig (Jul 31, 2018)

noreastdub said:


> Tig83 said:
> 
> 
> > In June, I bought a SEL R-Line (Feb '18) that makes the rattle. I also had a SE loaner (Feb '18) that made the rattle.
> ...


There’s a label located on the lower right when you open the driver’s side door. It tells you the month and year.


----------



## sp4c3m4nsp1ff17 (Feb 6, 2008)

For those that are having difficulty replicating the noise for the dealer, ive noticed that the rattle is always present when there is a load in the cargo area. Ive taken a few trips to lowes and when the back is loaded with 200+ lbs of stuff, it rattles very noticeably. Perhaps due to some flexing of the structure when its under load. 



Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## Coderedpl (Jul 9, 2006)

So for those who have had it "fixed" at some point. Has the noise come back for you?

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## JenSnyder1083 (Nov 20, 2017)

After having my Tig in 2x for b pillar, I contacted VW Customer care and they got the car back in to the dealer for try #3 yesterday (took nearly a month because they didn't have any SUV loaners available until yesterday! Even at that the loaner S sure makes me appreciate my SEL P 4motion tech!). Customer care just told me the TSB they are using is 51-18-03 - the one I've seen on this site is 51-18-02 - anyone have any info on 51-18-03? I'll try to a copy when I get to pick my Tig up (they said by this Friday).


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

Mine still has zero issues after the repair


----------



## JenSnyder1083 (Nov 20, 2017)

JenSnyder1083 said:


> After having my Tig in 2x for b pillar, I contacted VW Customer care and they got the car back in to the dealer for try #3 yesterday (took nearly a month because they didn't have any SUV loaners available until yesterday! Even at that the loaner S sure makes me appreciate my SEL P 4motion tech!). Customer care just told me the TSB they are using is 51-18-03 - the one I've seen on this site is 51-18-02 - anyone have any info on 51-18-03? I'll try to a copy when I get to pick my Tig up (they said by this Friday).


Found on erwin.vw.com
2050753/3 51-18-03 - B-Pillar Noise while Driving Body / Structure / Noises, vibrations

But looks like I need a log in to see what the doc is. Previous forum post listed 2050753/2 so maybe my /3 and -03 is the more recent version.


----------



## sp4c3m4nsp1ff17 (Feb 6, 2008)

I just purchased a 24 hour pass for Erwin 2 weeks ago and they were still using the /2 TSB. The /3 must be very recent. Wish I would have held out a bit. I'm not about to go plunk down another $35 just for that TSB. Do let us know if you can get a peek at it when you are the dealer. I'm very interested what the new VIN range is and what they are suggesting for a new fix.


----------



## JenSnyder1083 (Nov 20, 2017)

Dealer called me Wed evening saying they had removed my wind deflectors and wanted me to come in and drive with the tech because they didn't hear the noise anymore and the TSB would take 3-5 full work days so more likely 2 weeks with their present work load - so they wanted to make sure they needed to go that route. I went in yesterday, took a short test drive and no noise. So took my car back home and the noise was back in full force this morning. I sent a short video snip of it to the service manager and will await their response. With my work schedule and needing my car, I'm not likely to be able to leave it with them for the long service until day after labor day Sept 4. Didn't get a sneak at the TSB but the service adviser said it's involved and involves headliner, drilling, etc. I will get a copy of it next time I'm in, which will be the FOURTH time for this same b pillar rattle.


----------



## sp4c3m4nsp1ff17 (Feb 6, 2008)

JenSnyder1083 said:


> Dealer called me Wed evening saying they had removed my wind deflectors and wanted me to come in and drive with the tech because they didn't hear the noise anymore and the TSB would take 3-5 full work days so more likely 2 weeks with their present work load - so they wanted to make sure they needed to go that route. I went in yesterday, took a short test drive and no noise. So took my car back home and the noise was back in full force this morning. I sent a short video snip of it to the service manager and will await their response. With my work schedule and needing my car, I'm not likely to be able to leave it with them for the long service until day after labor day Sept 4. Didn't get a sneak at the TSB but the service adviser said it's involved and involves headliner, drilling, etc. I will get a copy of it next time I'm in, which will be the FOURTH time for this same b pillar rattle.


Drilling? I wonder if they are going to drill straight through the pillar metal and pipe some silicone like another user mentioned a while ago. Seems to me that would be the easiest fix as long as it doesnt compromise structural rigidity.

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## tdb2 (Mar 20, 2018)

TSB did not work for me. Was a bit better for a while, now back to the regular rattles.


----------



## JenSnyder1083 (Nov 20, 2017)

TSB update 3 looks like its only updating the VIN range from
April TSB v2 AX_JM000001 thru ...AX_JM078359 now to 
August 2 v3 is AX_JM000001 thru ...AX_JM158351
I've got a PDF of the entire 12 page TSB if anyone wants a copy.


----------



## sp4c3m4nsp1ff17 (Feb 6, 2008)

JenSnyder1083 said:


> TSB update 3 looks like its only updating the VIN range from
> April TSB v2 AX_JM000001 thru ...AX_JM078359 now to
> August 2 v3 is AX_JM000001 thru ...AX_JM158351
> I've got a PDF of the entire 12 page TSB if anyone wants a copy.


Thanks for the info. My vin is JM140xxx and I have the noise quite clearly. I wonder how many more times they will update this TSB with newer VINs? A shame they don't have an updated procedure to address it.


----------



## millencolin22 (Aug 17, 2018)

*Share TSB PDF*



JenSnyder1083 said:


> TSB update 3 looks like its only updating the VIN range from
> April TSB v2 AX_JM000001 thru ...AX_JM078359 now to
> August 2 v3 is AX_JM000001 thru ...AX_JM158351
> I've got a PDF of the entire 12 page TSB if anyone wants a copy.


Hello, my 2018 VW Tiguan SE is at the dealer since 8/15 for the pillar B rattling noise (drivers side). Manufacturing date is February 2018. Could you please share a copy of the TSB v3 with me?

Thank you,


----------



## JenSnyder1083 (Nov 20, 2017)

ETA - uploaded link below. Thanks MisterF!


----------



## millencolin22 (Aug 17, 2018)

JenSnyder1083 said:


> I'm having a hard time with attachments and images in messages so guess PM with email request is the way to process sending the TSB?


No problem. I just sent you a PM.

Thanks,


----------



## MisterF (Jul 26, 2018)

TSB Compliments of JenSnyder1083https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/5b772c12582ee/TSB 51 18 03 2050753 3.pdf

This PDF Contains the TSB 2050753/3 51-18-03 - B-Pillar Noise while Driving Body / Structure / Noises, vibrations

2018 Tiguan
Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

VW2667 said:


> Oh wow, there's a whopping 20 "structure" complaints at the NHTSA out of about *63,000 MQB Tiguans* sold in the US YTD.
> 
> You're the guy who said that you wanted to stop other people from buying what you called this *"problematic poorly designed little suv"* because you were so angry about yours rattling. You declared your intent in another thread to quote *"help to dissuade potential buyers from falling on this grenade."* as you worded it right? And now anyone who dares to points out that most (by a large margin) of the Tiguans do *not *have this problem must works for VW? yadda yadda yadda... You're hilarious but congrats on convincing people like the OP to not buy the car because you got a bad one. You must be so hard right now, huh? Looks like your wildest dreams are coming true! lol...
> 
> ...



Aight just so you know, There is a very well known saying in china: "unbreakable Toyota and a unfixable Volkswagen" 
across all 2017 models 288 vw cars tested 171 cars had problems!---(according to the best rating site in china www.autohome.com) basically this is saying 60% of vw cars in 2017 had problem!


----------



## MisterF (Jul 26, 2018)

MisterF said:


> TSB Compliments of JenSnyder1083https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/5b772c12582ee/TSB 51 18 03 2050753 3.pdf
> 
> This PDF Contains the TSB 2050753/3 51-18-03 - B-Pillar Noise while Driving Body / Structure / Noises, vibrations
> 
> 2018 Tiguan


By the way: I have one outside of the range of this new TSB. Mine is 161***. I only have 1,100 miles on it so far and no rattles. Once I get it back from the shop(Sunroof leak & Issues closing) and drive it more I will relate if I hear anything.


----------



## millencolin22 (Aug 17, 2018)

MisterF said:


> TSB Compliments of JenSnyder1083https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/5b772c12582ee/TSB 51 18 03 2050753 3.pdf
> 
> This PDF Contains the TSB 2050753/3 51-18-03 - B-Pillar Noise while Driving Body / Structure / Noises, vibrations
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing!


----------



## inv4zn (Jan 10, 2018)

1054521247 said:


> Aight just so you know, There is a very well known saying in china: "unbreakable Toyota and a unfixable Volkswagen"
> across all 2017 models 288 vw cars tested 171 cars had problems!---(according to the best rating site in china www.autohome.com) basically this is saying 60% of vw cars in 2017 had problem!


Not to indulge in forum drama, but you didn't address any of his (valid) concerns. 

Also, according to Wikipedia, VW sold 3.14 million cars in China in 2017. So either that "saying" is not well known at all, or people are just choosing to ignore it. 

So, according to your statistical analysis, 1.88 million cars in China have problems. Riiight. 

I recently had my Tiguan replaced due to the B-pillar, so I'm a little salty too - but your claims are outrageous.


----------



## VW2667 (May 24, 2018)

1054521247 said:


> Aight just so you know, There is a very well known saying in china: "unbreakable Toyota and a unfixable Volkswagen"
> across all 2017 models 288 vw cars tested 171 cars had problems!---(according to the best rating site in china www.autohome.com) basically this is saying 60% of vw cars in 2017 had problem!


You''re jumping in to announce that in China 60% of ALL 2017 VW's have problems? LOL... Now we're hating on the whole brand and not just the new Tiguan? This forum can be quite entertaining. 

For clarity however, I'd like to point out that the comment you quoted was from another entire thread which the moderators merged with this one. The original thread was started by a guy who was asking if he should buy a new Tiguan in light of the rattle complaints that some owners have so vocally expressed. I did not make that post on this thread dedicated solely to those discussing remedies to the rattle issue, although I do stand by the facts of my post and note that nobody has even touched the question of what percentage of MQB Tiguan owners are effected by the B-pillar rattle. 

Regardless of the percentage, I am sincerely pleased to see that VW is taking it seriously and remedies are being developed for the effected vehicles. Every single person with the rattle deserves to have it fixed or their vehicle replaced. No question about it. Hopefully some day we can all focus on enjoying these cars.


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

inv4zn said:


> Not to indulge in forum drama, but you didn't address any of his (valid) concerns.
> 
> Also, according to Wikipedia, VW sold 3.14 million cars in China in 2017. So either that "saying" is not well known at all, or people are just choosing to ignore it.
> 
> ...


1. that's not what i claim just the result of my research and idk if they ignore it or not. 
2. there are two VW corporate in china one is german made one is german chinese made. "german chinese made" vw is very popular in china 
3. before 2017 VW is still the top selling but at 2017 something changed..... vw used to be police interceptor now its all changing. still a large amount of passat.
4. there are no such thing as lemon law or buy protection in china, you have problem dealer with warranty just keep warranty the car.
5.my apologies ignore that number its not right.


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

VW2667 said:


> You''re jumping in to announce that in China 60% of ALL 2017 VW's have problems? LOL... Now we're hating on the whole brand and not just the new Tiguan? This forum can be quite entertaining.
> 
> For clarity however, I'd like to point out that the comment you quoted was from another entire thread which the moderators merged with this one. The original thread was started by a guy who was asking if he should buy a new Tiguan in light of the rattle complaints that some owners have so vocally expressed. I did not make that post on this thread dedicated solely to those discussing remedies to the rattle issue, although I do stand by the facts of my post and note that nobody has even touched the question of what percentage of MQB Tiguan owners are effected by the B-pillar rattle.
> 
> Regardless of the percentage, I am sincerely pleased to see that VW is taking it seriously and remedies are being developed for the effected vehicles. Every single person with the rattle deserves to have it fixed or their vehicle replaced. No question about it. Hopefully some day we can all focus on enjoying these cars.


my apologies ignore that number its not right. i did not see that there is a zero on the back should be 171 out of 2880 so 6% not 60%  my B on that. look i am just a little dislike VW but i do love my 2018 Tig beside that rattling. what they need to do is replace a good one like other car manufacturers did.


----------



## rkfast (Jun 28, 2018)

MisterF said:


> TSB Compliments of JenSnyder1083https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/5b772c12582ee/TSB 51 18 03 2050753 3.pdf
> 
> This PDF Contains the TSB 2050753/3 51-18-03 - B-Pillar Noise while Driving Body / Structure / Noises, vibrations
> 
> ...


Oh Goody, now I’m inside the TSB VIN range! 

Mine has been relatively quiet. There is some very very faint “ticking” over larger bumps when the road gets bad, but overall my car is nice and quiet. Overall it doesn't rattle any more or less than other cars I have, including Acura + Mazda. I guess I’ll have to see if the louder rattle pops up down the road. 

It looks like they implemented a production line fix in the second TSB and then improved that fix in the third. TSB2 states "5 welding points plus adhesive added" and "improvement in production process to open gap between brackets and A-Pillar reinforcement." The new TSB now says that PLUS ""technical change to reduce bracket/leg dimensions." I don't know what any of that means, but the issue is being addressed on the production line, so that’s good. It shows they are still seeking improvements and that's why the new TSB widens the range of vehicles. Maybe the first fix wasn't good enough and reduced but did not 100% eliminate the rattle. 

My car has the first fix. And while it’s not dead silent it’s very acceptable. My rattling is "reasonable." That is, only when the road really turns to ****. Its only making real noise over rough road and it’s very faint and very intermittent. Not enough to tear my whole interior apart, that's for sure. Im hoping this fix “holds.” I’ll discuss with my Dealer next time I’m in for service.

Overall, I don't think this is a black mark for VW. Its what we ALL know..... that first year new models have issues. There will always be weird bugs in new models and they have to be worked out. This is common knowledge. I was a Honda man before this car and the first year TSX both in 2004 and then 2009 both had things like this that were addressed in subsequent years. And that car, the Acura TSX was one of the most highest rated cars on the road, in terms of overall performance and reliability, inside and out. Even Honda doesn't escape this stuff, its the nature of things.


----------



## vw_fan_123 (Aug 13, 2018)

Tig83 said:


> In June, I bought a SEL R-Line (Feb '18) that makes the rattle. I also had a SE loaner (Feb '18) that made the rattle.
> I'm curious to see if anyone with a more recent manufacturing date has heard the rattle. Someone posted that VW addressed the problem with models built after March '18.


Does anyone happen to know if this recent update to the VIN indicates this problem could have been solved on cars built after March 2018 or does anyone have a Tiguan built after March that has the rattle?


----------



## MisterF (Jul 26, 2018)

vw_fan_123 said:


> Does anyone happen to know if this recent update to the VIN indicates this problem could have been solved on cars built after March 2018 or does anyone have a Tiguan built after March that has the rattle?


Please see photo









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rkfast (Jun 28, 2018)

vw_fan_123 said:


> Does anyone happen to know if this recent update to the VIN indicates this problem could have been solved on cars built after March 2018 or does anyone have a Tiguan built after March that has the rattle?


See my post above. They are addressing this on the production line. If you notice, virtually all reports of this issue are with cars made prior to March 2018.


----------



## vw_fan_123 (Aug 13, 2018)

rkfast said:


> See my post above. They are addressing this on the production line. If you notice, virtually all reports of this issue are with cars made prior to March 2018.


It's was helpful to see the VIN number for the production line changes. We're looking at a 2018 Tiguan so we can consider cars with VIN numbers later than the production line fix.


----------



## rkfast (Jun 28, 2018)

vw_fan_123 said:


> It's was helpful to see the VIN number for the production line changes. We're looking at a 2018 Tiguan so we can consider cars with VIN numbers later than the production line fix.


If you buy one now, youre pretty much assured of getting one with at least the first fix (TSB2), if not also the second (TSB3).


----------



## MisterF (Jul 26, 2018)

rkfast said:


> If you buy one now, youre pretty much assured of getting one with at least the first fix (TSB2), if not also the second (TSB3).


I bought one two weeks ago outside the range of TSB3.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## L-Tig (Jul 31, 2018)

MisterF said:


> rkfast said:
> 
> 
> > If you buy one now, youre pretty much assured of getting one with at least the first fix (TSB2), if not also the second (TSB3).
> ...


Same here bought it last month with build date 06/18. When I was shopping around there’s definitely some older build dates out there so you have to pay attention to the VIN’s. Just glad I saw this post before purchasing my particular model.


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

rev18gti said:


> Does anyone else have an annoying driver's side b-pillar rattle besides me? It's a slight ticking that happens about 90% of the time. I've had the car for about 1.5 months and 1000 miles. The rattle happens over the smallest bump. I tried playing with the seat belt position and seeing if tensioning the belt changes anything. I am beginning to wonder if it's like the issue the B6 Passat had (my ex's had it):
> 
> https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?2698396-Rattle-Driver-s-Side-B-Pillar
> 
> ...


OP here - I finally feel comfortable enough (or annoyed enough) to take the car in for the TSB. We've had the car for a year and it seems to be getting worse. I've delayed taking it in since it's our only car and we have a baby - I didn't want to deal with switching car seats to a loaner (along with possible repeat visits if the dealer fix didn't work).

I called the dealer and they said that they've performed the TSB before so ours won't be an guinea pig for them. They said it'll take up to 4 days to repair - considering the other recalls (rear lights, sunroof, oil type sticker) and issues (window regulators not working as designed, squeaky exterior door handles) including the oil change I need I figure they'll have it all week. Hopefully it comes back without any interior damage.

Not sure if this has been mentioned, but the strange thing is that when I start driving the car, it won't rattle much until I hit a bigger bump and then it seems to start clicking more. I've also found it strange that when closing either of the front doors while parked, I'll hear a similar rattle/buzz in the B-pillar which lasts a second - it must be the same source as the noise while driving.


----------



## noreastdub (Aug 6, 2018)

L-Tig said:


> noreastdub said:
> 
> 
> > Tig83 said:
> ...


Thanks! mine was built 4/18


----------



## saciron (Oct 21, 2003)

*Update*

Our Tiguan went in to the dealer on Tuesday August 14th, 2018. They gave us an Golf All Sport as a loaner. The service advisor called last week and said that coincidentally the regional service rep was in the area.

The regional rep and the master tech took a ride and used an ultrasonic ear device to detect any rattling at all. According to our service advisor, the rattling is completely gone.

The next step is for the master tech to reassemble the car. He is taking extreme caution as to not bend or break any panels or clips.

Then they will take it for another test drive over many different roads, including the one we drove on to make the initial video to show them the problem.

Hopefully we get our vehicle back sometime this week. 

I will keep you all posted.


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

anyone have their rattle fixed yet?


----------



## JenSnyder1083 (Nov 20, 2017)

I had to drive 250 miles each way for a work trip and was clanging almost the whole trip. I put a pillow to help silence it and of course the previous fix of "turn up the stereo".
Dealer is expecting mine in next week Tues Sept 4, they say for 2 weeks to complete the TSB. I can't wait, but sure hope they don't damage anything in the process.


----------



## Olli- (Aug 29, 2018)

*2018 VW Tiguan B-Pilar issue and Volkswagen does NOT care!!!*

Hello, 

I'm new to this forum, but I thought I'd let you know what you are getting into if you are trying to get the 2018 VW Tiguan B-Pilar issue resolved. 

*This effects 2018 Tiguans manufactured in 2017 and 2018.*

Loooooooong story short, my 2018 Tiguan has been in the VW Garage for (combined) 4.5 weeks (looks like it will be 5 soon). VW got a "Region Case Manager" involved, to investigate if my Tiguan would be eligible for a buy back. Well, see Volkswagen's response below, and decide for yourself HOW you would like to approach any future communication with Volkswagen. 

*I had high hopes that after the Diesel scandal, Volkswagen would treat their customers with respect, and integrity, but, while I'm typing this, it's almost comical that I had these thoughts (underlined by hysterical laughter).*


Here are some of the issues I had, and still have with my 2018 VW Tiguan (btw, it's still in the VW Garage):

*Remaining (Warranty) issues:*

 Structural B-Pilar issue caused by welds results in (never ending) rattling noise
 Moonroof LED lightning recall (NHTSA: 18V467) - just temporary fix (good luck that your Tiguan doesn't go up in flames)

*Fixed (Warranty) issues (fingers crossed):*

 Incorrect Engine Oil Specification printed on Engine Compartment (maybe they applied a new sticker to show the correct oil?)
 Radio Display Unit with dead pixels. Entire Display had to be replaced (don't have my car back, so ..... I hope that's done).


*Volkswagen Region Case Manager response:*

_Reference # 18......

Dear Mr. ....,

Thank you for allowing us the opportunity to look into your request. We appreciate that you took the time to reach out to us.

As promised, I have Volkswagen’s position in regards to your request to be relieved from your vehicle (buyback). Please know this was thoroughly reviewed by multiple internal departments. I regret that Volkswagen would be unable to meet your request to be relieved from financial obligation to your 2018 Tiguan. Volkswagen will continue to work under the parameters of the remaining manufacturer's warranties. I know this is not the news you were hoping for, but we did review all avenues and resources here at Volkswagen.

I understand this decision may be disappointing. If you have any additional questions please let me know by replying to this email.

Sincerely,


Colin Y
Region Case Manager_


----------



## Olli- (Aug 29, 2018)

I’m so burned out from playing this game with VW. I thought that after the Diesel scandal, they would start showing some integrity .... well, while I’m typing this, it’s almost comical that I had these thoughts (should have known better).

My 2018 Tiguan was manufactured in 2017, and it has been in the VW Garage for 4.5 weeks (well, and it’s still there, so make it 5). It only has 4800 miles on it, and it feels like driving an old VW bug that someone filled up with LEGOs ..... rattle rattle rattle &$:?.$:!:!:& ..... shatter, rattle rattle ....

Remaining Issues:
- B-Pilar rattling because of welds (2nd time they are trying to fix it)
- Moonroof lighting recall (fire hazard)
- rattling noise on passenger door front (under investigation)
- 8’ Radio Display with dead pixels (suppose to be replaced)

Issues fixed:
- false oli label in the engine compartment 
- rattling noise on passenger door back (speaker cables realignment)

I started the buy back process with VW, and they came back with this .... 


Reference # 18.....

Dear Mr. .....

Thank you for allowing us the opportunity to look into your request. We appreciate that you took the time to reach out to us.

As promised, I have Volkswagen’s position in regards to your request to be relieved from your vehicle (buyback). Please know this was thoroughly reviewed by multiple internal departments. I regret that Volkswagen would be unable to meet your request to be relieved from financial obligation to your 2018 Tiguan. Volkswagen will continue to work under the parameters of the remaining manufacturer's warranties. I know this is not the news you were hoping for, but we did review all avenues and resources here at Volkswagen.

I understand this decision may be disappointing. If you have any additional questions please let me know by replying to this email.

Sincerely,


Colin Y
Region Case Manager


----------



## shervsr20 (Jul 22, 2018)

My issue is starting to get worse as well. First it was sporadic but now it's been almost every day. The car has 1200 miles. Turning up the radio helps but if I just want a silent drive, it gets very annoying. 

A few questions for anyone who can help. Would it be possible to drive without the b pillar trim to diagnose exactly where the noise is coming from? I know with the airbag out and turning the car on, it will cause the airbag light to go on. How hard or expensive is it to get the light turned off once I put the trim back on? I only plan on going this route if no dealer can fix it after multiple tries. 

Anyone actually get their issue resolved and if so can you share what dealership if you're anywhere between DC and NYC? I'm willing to go out of my way to get it fixed if needed. 

Thanks


----------



## appleman (Jul 8, 2003)

Olli- said:


> I’m so burned out from playing this game with VW. I thought that after the Diesel scandal, they would start showing some integrity .... well, while I’m typing this, it’s almost comical that I had these thoughts (should have known better).
> 
> My 2018 Tiguan was manufactured in 2017, and it has been in the VW Garage for 4.5 weeks (well, and it’s still there, so make it 5). It only has 4800 miles on it, and it feels like driving an old VW bug that someone filled up with LEGOs ..... rattle rattle rattle &$:?.$:!:!:& ..... shatter, rattle rattle ....
> 
> ...



time to research the lemon law in your state. Here in ny it's 30 days out of service.


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

appleman said:


> time to research the lemon law in your state. Here in ny it's 30 days out of service.


Here in Texas 4 attempt or 30 day but i have mine in service for 6 times and about 40 days Lemon law wont work for me..... i was told rattling does not count........Appleman how they replace your Tig. My home town is in Brooklyn I can ship my Tig over. If NY Lemon law covers rattling.


----------



## appleman (Jul 8, 2003)

mine was simple. It was out of service for 30 days in one shot. But if you added all the other days where they were attempting to fix the rattles it was over 40 days. Nys law is 30 days out of service consecutive or not. What state is your tiguan titled in?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 31, 2018)

*B Pillar rattling*

So, can we say, if I buy a Tiguan with AX_JM158351, I'm pretty safe with the B pillar Rattling noise/sound?
I want to avoid to go the dealership in the next months!

thanks!


----------



## appleman (Jul 8, 2003)

unfortunately no. There has not been definitive proof that this issue has been fixed.


----------



## mustbeaudi (Jun 7, 2008)

appleman said:


> unfortunately no. There has not been definitive proof that this issue has been fixed.


I'm new here and I read this entire forum last night, including this thread topic. No disrespect intended to Member appleman, but I'd submit that there is no definitive proof that this issue has NOT been fixed, either. If the running manufacturing changes submit all newer production to different build practices engineered (and several of those specialists visited members' disassembled cars) to avoid the B pillar structural member rattle, then newest build cars might well never develop this annoying issue. Member appleman has no further insight into the new construction/improvements than do you or I; not one of us owns a new build Tig, and even if we owned a quiet new car it alone would constitute a statistically inconclusive sample of 1 rather than any definitive proof of a repair - or of a failure to cure, as the case may be.

Oh, and despite my knowing better than to assume the risk and very likely signing a Tig lease on Monday, if the prior posting member's goal is avoiding dealership trips for repairs then I'll gladly point you towards some other brands' stores. No guarantees with any, as forum partisans here will happily counter, but likelihood is much less with several mostly Asian marques. Right now, the product/value/risk equation works in favor of the Tig for me, but as a multiple and present German car owner, I would not want one beyond the warranty period and the much lower maintenance cost early years.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 31, 2018)

Thanks appleman for this answer.

I took the plunge , yesterday, after a test drive with Tiguan Highline(Canada model, top of the line). We wanted to upgrade to a full equip SUV, and after Honda failed to sell me the Crv touring edition( I owned CRV Ex) we start shopping and find out VW had some good deals on the financing.
So we visited the dealer Thursday night, to have a peek at the Tiguan. So set up a test drive for Saturday morning. Test drive was great and we finally bought it. just told the dealer I want the Vin superior to 160000 and tell I knew the problem.

Like mustbeaudi is saying, every car has his problems.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

My tig just send another 13 days in dealer. Picked up today and i was told problem fixed. 3 hours out off dealership the noise came back again so i went back to the dealership they confirmed the noise just appeared again. He scheduled my next appointment. i'm honestly tired of dealership loop so i filled lemon Law and was denied. So i went and filled with BBB autoline. does anyone know how this is going to go? what happen if BBB can't help me too? 

total 6 times in dealer for 40 day. my tig was bought 3 month ago.


----------



## sp4c3m4nsp1ff17 (Feb 6, 2008)

1054521247 said:


> My tig just send another 13 days in dealer. Picked up today and i was told problem fixed. 3 hours out off dealership the noise came back again so i went back to the dealership they confirmed the noise just appeared again. He scheduled my next appointment. i'm honestly tired of dealership loop so i filled lemon Law and was denied. So i went and filled with BBB autoline. does anyone know how this is going to go? what happen if BBB can't help me too?
> 
> total 6 times in dealer for 40 day. my tig was bought 3 month ago.


If BBB as the 3rd party arbitrator goes through their process and sides with VW, you can take VW to court. However if your car has really been at the dealer for that amount of time within the first year (and the dates on your service records reflect that), I cant imagine how they would side with VW. 

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

sp4c3m4nsp1ff17 said:


> If BBB as the 3rd party arbitrator goes through their process and sides with VW, you can take VW to court. However if your car has really been at the dealer for that amount of time within the first year (and the dates on your service records reflect that), I cant imagine how they would side with VW.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


I just uploaded all six of the repair orders. How long will BBB take to make a decision.


----------



## sp4c3m4nsp1ff17 (Feb 6, 2008)

BBB will send the repair orders to VW, who will then open a new resolution case with you. I think VW has 1-2 weeks to make you an offer based on what you told BBB you wanted (replacement or buyback). If VW refuses then BBB will make an assessment and decide if your case merits a buyback. I dont know how long that could take. Id plan on about 6 weeks from start to finish.

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## JenSnyder1083 (Nov 20, 2017)

Dropped my SEL-P 4motion off for the TSB last Tues 9/4. Was told a while back service could take 2 weeks. Just heard from VW RegMgr that it could now take a few more weeks, she is to followup with me 9/24. This will be the 4th trip to the dealer for their attempt at a fix. Starting to smell like lemons if this last one doesn't do it! At least they have me a base model Tig for loaner, but the loaner has the same pillar rattle :banghead:


----------



## millencolin22 (Aug 17, 2018)

I bought my 2018 Tiguan SE on 7/31. Detected the rattle two days after getting it. Vehicle has roughly 250 miles on it. Contacted the dealer immediately after hearing the rattle, and since sunroof had an issue with one of the seals (it was clearly damaged and dealer ordered replacement parts) dealer wanted me to drop off the vehicle until the replacement parts for the sunroof were available to fix the sunroof seal plus the rattling noise. Long story short, dealer told me to drop off the vehicle on 8/14 since replacement parts for the sunroof arrived and vehicle has been at the dealer since then. I was provided with a loaner vehicle (2018 Jetta SE). Contacted VW of America and Regional Manager is following up, on 9/24 they will let me know if VW agrees to buy back or replace the vehicle. This whole experience has been a nightmare... stay tuned.


----------



## Coderedpl (Jul 9, 2006)

Well guys, I haven't chimed in for a bit because I was dealing with the process and just got busy overall, but the adventures with the Tiguan are unfortunately over for my wife and I. 

We dropped the car off today at the dealership, VW bought it back. With my OCD and everyday use of the vehicle and the issues that just kept popping up in addition to the rattle, it was time to draw the line. 

We both loved the car but the cons outweigh the pros. 

The replacement is one we love though!


















Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Yantropov (Mar 21, 2018)

Coderedpl said:


> Well guys, I haven't chimed in for a bit because I was dealing with the process and just got busy overall, but the adventures with the Tiguan are unfortunately over for my wife and I.
> 
> We dropped the car off today at the dealership, VW bought it back. With my OCD and everyday use of the vehicle and the issues that just kept popping up in addition to the rattle, it was time to draw the line.
> 
> ...


Good for you guys! It feels great doesn't it?! The car looked great at first but as you said, way too many cons to actually enjoy the pros.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

*BBB*

i filed with BBB for replacement on BBB website it says "CLOSED - SETTLED (REPLACE)" does that means they will replace my car? im so excited......



https://ibb.co/b42dUz


----------



## sp4c3m4nsp1ff17 (Feb 6, 2008)

1054521247 said:


> i filed with BBB for replacement on BBB website it says "CLOSED - SETTLED (REPLACE)" does that means they will replace my car? im so excited......
> 
> 
> 
> https://ibb.co/b42dUz


That does seem like the case. You should have received an email from VW customer care (or should receive one soon) with the replacement contract. You will tell VW what color combination you want and usually will have to wait for one to be built and delivered from the factory. The VW rep should have more details for you. Glad it worked out in your favor.

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

sp4c3m4nsp1ff17 said:


> That does seem like the case. You should have received an email from VW customer care (or should receive one soon) with the replacement contract. You will tell VW what color combination you want and usually will have to wait for one to be built and delivered from the factory. The VW rep should have more details for you. Glad it worked out in your favor.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


im so glad that they would replace it for me. i think someone here mentioned "deduction" for buyback; how that works for replacement.


----------



## Passatsquared (Oct 26, 2014)

sp4c3m4nsp1ff17 said:


> That does seem like the case. You should have received an email from VW customer care (or should receive one soon) with the replacement contract. You will tell VW what color combination you want and usually will have to wait for one to be built and delivered from the factory. The VW rep should have more details for you. Glad it worked out in your favor.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


depending who your customer retention rep is, this could take 3 to 4 months.

overall all, va has been very generous with reagards to my replacement. (a passat sel premium 4 cyl for a tiguan sel premium rline 4 motion with extra options. straight up exchange. no money pi it 9f pocket)


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

Passatsquared said:


> depending who your customer retention rep is, this could take 3 to 4 months.
> 
> overall all, va has been very generous with reagards to my replacement. (a passat sel premium 4 cyl for a tiguan sel premium rline 4 motion with extra options. straight up exchange. no money pi it 9f pocket)


i just read the email from BBB they said within 60days. And the deduction is ((miles /100,000)* purchase cost). For "miles" is it my current milage or when problem noticed?


----------



## sp4c3m4nsp1ff17 (Feb 6, 2008)

1054521247 said:


> i just read the email from BBB they said within 60days. And the deduction is ((miles /100,000)* purchase cost). For "miles" is it my current milage or when problem noticed?


Mileage on the date you turn the car over to VW for good.

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## Passatsquared (Oct 26, 2014)

1054521247 said:


> i just read the email from BBB they said within 60days. And the deduction is ((miles /100,000)* purchase cost). For "miles" is it my current milage or when problem noticed?


I got in before lemon law filing. depreciation only matters if you want your money back. exchange is always the better option....even if you take the replacement and trade it in at another dealer.

my options were:

money back. less depreciation. this worked out to a 5000 dollar loss to me, even though I had been complaining about my noisy a/c from day 1.

exchange for a 2018 passat 4cyl sel premium. add 1500 dollars out of pocket, and they will substitute collateral in my loan. didn't do this due to potential noise in new car. wasn't the best deal either. I tried to fight it, to no avail.

exchange for a 2018 v6 passat sel premium. add 1500 bucks. same as above. getting better.....

exchange for the car I wanted. the 2018 sel premium 4motion rline tiguan in orange. add 5500 dollars. better still......

I chose the last one. since there was a 3 to 4 month delay, that contribution number was gradually lowered until it was waived in full. no we are talking.......i took this one

that means I essentially got my top of the line tiguan which is about 40 grand after taxes and stuff, for about 28k. of which 4k was placed as a deposit from my vw diesel buyback money. si the real out of pocket to me was 24k.

doing the math I am up about 16 grand.

even better, I have a year and a half already paid off my new car!

i think vw was more than fair with me. heck, my retention rep did such a poor job on the delivery, I emailed corporate (including the CEO. yep i have his email). they responded with an apology and a voucher for oil changes for the life of the warranty.


bottom line:

like I tell my kids: if you don't ask, the answer is always no.

also, you have to fight for what you want. don't take no or excuses for an answer.

be persistent

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sp4c3m4nsp1ff17 (Feb 6, 2008)

Its worth noting that lemon laws regarding less money back for mileage/depreciation vary by state. My alltrack was bought back in ohio and I didnt have any money taken off the settlement.

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

Does anyone know if the newer build solved the rattling problems? or will it have the potential to develop the problem again?

*my options are buyback or replacement*

i think imma go with replacement but i also scares that newer build still have the problem. Can anyone confirm the newer builds ?


----------



## noreastdub (Aug 6, 2018)

1054521247 said:


> Does anyone know if the newer build solved the rattling problems? or will it have the potential to develop the problem again?
> 
> *my options are buyback or replacement*
> 
> i think imma go with replacement but i also scares that newer build still have the problem. Can anyone confirm the newer builds ?


Mine was built April 2018, no rattles yet, ~3000 miles.


----------



## castlecraver (Feb 8, 2007)

1054521247 said:


> Does anyone know if the newer build solved the rattling problems? or will it have the potential to develop the problem again?
> 
> *my options are buyback or replacement*
> 
> i think imma go with replacement but i also scares that newer build still have the problem. Can anyone confirm the newer builds ?


Wondering this too. Been looking at SELs but limiting myself to VINs over 170000 hoping to mitigate any of those leak or rattle issues. Hoping VW got to these at the factory on the later builds. Also are these pillar rattles happening on non-pano versions only or both?


----------



## JenSnyder1083 (Nov 20, 2017)

Got the call Sat that my Tig was ready - 4th time in for the b-pillar (total 23 days over 4 service visits). This 4th time was in total of 11 days - they knew after the August attempt that they would do the TSB on the next time (this one Sept). Picked it up Sat, drove around town a bit, no noise heard but I'll give it a week in different times and temps. Service manager called me Friday to let me know they were done and just had to reassemble and test drive. There were only 3 miles put on it while at the dealer.

The repair ticket for this one said
customer stated the b pillar on the pass side was rattling
during my initial test drive i verified the rattle. i searched for tsbs regarding this rattle and found 51-18-03
i followed the steps the tsb offered. i removed the headliner and the pass side b pillar trim. i made my measurements and and used a hammer to strike the points i made on teh b pillar frame. next step i performed was creating a gap on the bracket behind the sheet metal behind the airbag. i created a 3mm gap on the bracket and used teflon krytex on the bracket. i test drove by myself and i was unable to hear any rattle during my 2nd test drive. i had another coworker drive the car with me sitting in the pass seat and again was unable to hear any rattles. 

A couple of my notes on that which I will relay to the VW Reg Mgr are 
I told them BOTH drivers side and passenger side were doing it and just reiterate I had provided them copy of this TSB during the 3rd service visit last month!
They also listed my mileage in/out as 10412/104125 haha - would believe the computer would catch that they didn't put on almost 94k miles during the 11 day service!

Fingers crossed!


----------



## Olli- (Aug 29, 2018)

2018 VW Tiguan Owners - Let’s support each other.

I keep educating other 2018 VW Tiguan owners about this issue on Twitter, and on Facebook. It would be great to get everyone’s support.

Let’s make sure that a.) VW is going to admit that there is a B-Pilar welding issue, and b.) buys these cars back from effected owners.

Add your comments, and your terrible VW Service experiences on the Facebook post below - thanks in advance!

https://www.facebook.com/VW/videos/10216463123960587/


----------



## OZ.IN.USA (Jan 29, 2011)

Olli- said:


> 2018 VW Tiguan Owners - Let’s support each other.
> 
> I keep educating other 2018 VW Tiguan owners about this issue on Twitter, and on Facebook. It would be great to get everyone’s support.
> 
> ...



You sound angry or frustrated and maybe rightfully so.

As to VW admitting the problem. VW has admitted the problem. There is a Technical Service Bulletin 51-18-03 in place since August 2 2018.

And it seems that there are some people that have had their Tiguans replaced.

What are suggesting...a full page ad, a congressional hearing?


----------



## Olli- (Aug 29, 2018)

Apparently I have a new forum friend, who a.) is a VW employee, b.) is drinking the VW Kool-Aid or c.) didn’t have to suffer through any of the 2018 VW Tiguan B-Pilar issue. I’m glad you don’t have a $35k VW brick in your garage or at the dealer - good for you!

Whatever the case might be, your last statement clearly shows that you are defending a corporation, who has been caught cheating (diesel scandal), and now, in a smaller scale, is NOT providing the service and care their 2018 VW Tiguan owners deserve. 
If VW would have offered a buy back of effected 2018 VW Tiguan vehicles, I/we wouldn’t have to be mad or frustrated, trust me, but, I/we have to waste a huge amount of time and energy, until some of us can claim lemon law! 
So, WHY wouldn’t I educate other 2018 VW Tiguan owners, so THEY don’t have to go through the same debacle ?

To address some of OZ.IN.USA’s other statements:
Some folks here on this forum had their 2018 Tiguan’s bought back or replaced by VW, ONLY because they started utilizing LEMON LAW in their state(s) (running to the dealer 3-4 times or 30ish days out of service). SOME (rare and minority) were LUCKY, and had a decent VW Customer Care representative who really CARED !!!

I hope you realize by making statements like congressional hearing, you sound ridiculous (sugar coated). 
For a change, start supporting your fellow VW owners, and stop defending the big Corp that’s not providing the service, and care their 2018 Tiguan customers deserve.

Since I’m really a nice guy, I hope you have a good weekend!

- Thanks!


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

Olli- said:


> Apparently I have a new forum friend, who a.) is a VW employee, b.) is drinking the VW Kool-Aid or c.) didn’t have to suffer through any of the 2018 VW Tiguan B-Pilar issue. I’m glad you don’t have a $35k VW brick in your garage or at the dealer - good for you!
> 
> Whatever the case might be, your last statement clearly shows that you are defending a corporation, who has been caught cheating (diesel scandal), and now, in a smaller scale, is NOT providing the service and care their 2018 VW Tiguan owners deserve.
> If VW would have offered a buy back of effected 2018 VW Tiguan vehicles, I/we wouldn’t have to be mad or frustrated, trust me, but, I/we have to waste a huge amount of time and energy, until some of us can claim lemon law!
> ...





Im with you Olli. They need to start doing something for rattling Tiguan onwers. At my 4 dealer visit they told me the rattling is "normal and you are done for the service" lol "normal" hahahahaha i end up with 2 more visit in 4 hours aways dealership and they can't help it so i went with BBB and forced VW to Buyback but i wanna give VW one more chance see how the replacement goes. i will update once i receive my replacement. 

send me a new link, that facebook link doesn't work for me i will write my experience. I feel like people need to know how VW treat their customers.


----------



## Olli- (Aug 29, 2018)

“TX”, thank you for your support. 
Greatly appreciated!!

FYI: When I asked my VW Dealer, if the B-Pilar issue has been resolved in recently manufactured 2018 Tiguans (July, August), their feedback has been - “Noboby knows” 🤔

Here is the link for the FB post:

https://www.facebook.com/VW/videos/10216463123960587/

View “Relevant” or “New” comments.


Thanks again!


----------



## Olli- (Aug 29, 2018)

..... and to underline my continued frustration, attached is the VW Dealer Service report + the damage they caused by trying to reassemble the headliner (picture is also on my FB replies).

Apparently, I can’t attach a photo/picture here by accessing it on my iPhone + Safari. Stand by, I’ll post it later.

Thanks!


----------



## rkfast (Jun 28, 2018)

Olli- said:


> 2018 VW Tiguan Owners - Let’s support each other.
> 
> I keep educating other 2018 VW Tiguan owners about this issue on Twitter, and on Facebook. It would be great to get everyone’s support.
> 
> ...


VW has addressed the issue and issued multiple TSBs to fix it. They have also adjusted their production process to rectify the issue on cars coming off the line.


----------



## sp4c3m4nsp1ff17 (Feb 6, 2008)

The reason people are so frustrated is because the TSB is NOT fixing the issue. People are taking their cars in two, three, four times for TSB "fixes" that never solve the issue. If this was something that dealers could fix the first time, every time I guarantee you people would not have the reaction they are having. People are upset and are rightly so.


rkfast said:


> VW has addressed the issue and issued multiple TSBs to fix it. They have also adjusted their production process to rectify the issue on cars coming off the line.


Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## JenSnyder1083 (Nov 20, 2017)

Yep, speaking of 2,3,4 times in to the dealer for repairs. Mine has been in 4x, the 4th they had it for 12 days and did the TSB, but the tech notes said only on the pass side. I had told the dealer and my VW RegMgr the issue was both pass and driver side. So just at a week out of the dealer, my drivers side started with the rattles again. This is getting frustrating. I'm 4x service, about 24 days total. Goodish news is I haven't heard much out of the pass side (I've been full on max AC for these Florida heats - so that drowns out most any noise anyway).


----------



## OZ.IN.USA (Jan 29, 2011)

Olli- said:


> Apparently I have a new forum friend, who a.) is a VW employee, b.) is drinking the VW Kool-Aid or c.) didn’t have to suffer through any of the 2018 VW Tiguan B-Pilar issue. I’m glad you don’t have a $35k VW brick in your garage or at the dealer - good for you!
> 
> Whatever the case might be, your last statement clearly shows that you are defending a corporation, who has been caught cheating (diesel scandal), and now, in a smaller scale, is NOT providing the service and care their 2018 VW Tiguan owners deserve.
> If VW would have offered a buy back of effected 2018 VW Tiguan vehicles, I/we wouldn’t have to be mad or frustrated, trust me, but, I/we have to waste a huge amount of time and energy, until some of us can claim lemon law!
> ...


I suppose "my new friend" doesn't realize I have owned six VWs and still have three of those I still own so in that respect I have "drunk the kool-aid" (by the way, nice Jim Jones reference).

I guess the sarcasm wasn't conveyed with the congressional hearing comment. But your post references VW not admitting the problem and in that respect I stand by my original statement: VW has admitted the problem. There is a Technical Service Bulletin 51-18-03 in place since August 2 2018. 

Is it getting fixed the first-time? Maybe not but that wasn't your statement. It was VW is not admitting the problem and the fact that there is a Technical Service Bulletin by mere existence and some Tiguans have been bought back is an admission of the problem right?

Anyway I hope that this issue does get fixed as it is frustrating for all parties involved.


----------



## Olli- (Aug 29, 2018)

Hey forum friend, do you want me to be impressed, because you owned 6 VW vehicles. Let’s see what I can whoop out of my back pocket (and please, you don’t have to believe me) ....

1. 1962 VW Bug
2. 1985 VW Bug
3. 1987 VW Scirocco 
4. 1989 VW Bus
5. 2002 VW Golf
6. 2018 (POS) Tiguan

So, since we are playing the “who is the bigger **** (you may say Rooster) in the VW Coop, I guess we have a tie 😱.

As for VW admitting that there is a B-Pilar issue, MAYBE you could inform the VW Customer Experience Team or my VW dealer, because they don’t know **** (technical term). So, do I need to educate them or should they know about this??

I used to like the VW brand, and if I would have some golden eggs dropping out of my behind (coop reference), I would buy tomorrow a 1962 VW Samba Bus, but the reality is, I have been fudged (so far) by 2 VW institutions (Dealer & Experience Team), and I’m beyond pissed & disappointed about HOW I have been treated.

People suggested, get a legal counsel involved - I didn’t!
Others said, get the Better Business B. (BBB) involved - I didn’t 

You ask why?! 
Sure, you shall receive an answer. BECAUSE, I thought that VW would do the RIGHT THING, and either replace this POS that I own right now OR buy it back, so I could take a closer look at the Atlas ...... but FUDGE no, I’m getting played.

Sorry mate, I consider myself a decent human being with a conscious, and others shouldn’t have to go through the same **** that I’m going through. Therefore, I’m sharing my story, and even if you don’t like it, that’s ok. Ware all entitled to have our own opinions.

So long and G’night!


----------



## JenSnyder1083 (Nov 20, 2017)

JenSnyder1083 said:


> Yep, speaking of 2,3,4 times in to the dealer for repairs. Mine has been in 4x, the 4th they had it for 12 days and did the TSB, but the tech notes said only on the pass side. I had told the dealer and my VW RegMgr the issue was both pass and driver side. So just at a week out of the dealer, my drivers side started with the rattles again. This is getting frustrating. I'm 4x service, about 24 days total. Goodish news is I haven't heard much out of the pass side (I've been full on max AC for these Florida heats - so that drowns out most any noise anyway).


Had a passenger in my car last night - he heard faint sounds coming from the pass b pillar. RCM had called earlier this week to check up and I let them know still issue on drivers side. I also went to use my cargo cover yesterday and realized it wasn't there! I called service manager and he spoke with the tech and they remember taking it out but not putting it back in and can't locate it in the shop so they're going to supply a new one (no charge of course). Great support on that end, they could have easily denied seeing it. He also is working with my schedule on getting it back in for repair attempt #5.


----------



## OZ.IN.USA (Jan 29, 2011)

Olli- said:


> Hey forum friend, do you want me to be impressed, because you owned 6 VW vehicles. Let’s see what I can whoop out of my back pocket (and please, you don’t have to believe me) ....
> 
> 1. 1962 VW Bug
> 2. 1985 VW Bug
> ...


Goodbye!


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

Has anyone had a successful TSB performed? 

The service manager at my usual local dealership (in Chicago) said that the ones they've performed have been successful the first time. There haven't had any buy-backs (that he's aware of). This SM told me that I'd be given a rental/loaner while it takes about a week to perform the TSB.

Another large VW dealership in the area told me that they've had several buy-backs for the rattle and the SM didn't seem too confident in the TSB fix. This SM did not offer a rental/loaner and said the fix could take weeks.

I finally (since starting this thread almost a year ago) want to bring my car in for the TSB but am still hesitant since all I hear in this thread is the repeat visits.

Are the repeat visits just techs not knowing what to do or VW having a bad instructions, or just no VW "solution" to the problem?


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2018)

We were told the same thing that the ones our dealership performed were successful from the first time. That was not our case, they tried a couple of times, every time it seemed it was getting worse. It is pretty bad now, on both sides.


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

JenSnyder1083 said:


> Had a passenger in my car last night - he heard faint sounds coming from the pass b pillar. RCM had called earlier this week to check up and I let them know still issue on drivers side. I also went to use my cargo cover yesterday and realized it wasn't there! I called service manager and he spoke with the tech and they remember taking it out but not putting it back in and can't locate it in the shop so they're going to supply a new one (no charge of course). Great support on that end, they could have easily denied seeing it. He also is working with my schedule on getting it back in for repair attempt #5.


sigh, waste time.. i feel like you should force for replacement.


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

1054521247 said:


> VW.





rkfast said:


> I.





OZ.IN.USA said:


> Goodbye!





Olli- said:


> G’night!


*Listen guys enough with the flaming and who's more a VW fan than the other. (by the way I've owned more both of you combined so there  )*

Don't IM me telling me it was this person that started it or whatever I'm done with it. 
Just have a civil conversation about this issue at hand. 
If the flaming and wars and the measuring contests continue you will lose the ability to post here to talk about your issues.

Remember the forum rules


> • No flaming of other members to incite or perpetuate a conflict or argument. ANY personal attacks or name calling will get you banned.


----------



## OZ.IN.USA (Jan 29, 2011)

*Noisy B Pillar or This?*

*Here's an interesting article. *

Makes the B Pillar issue annoying but still minor in comparison. 

But no doubt Consumer Reports will still rate this as a recommended model.


----------



## rocketjay1 (Jan 25, 2018)

You all sound smart why don't one of you go to a lawyer and see about filing a class action suit


----------



## Wilsonium (Dec 22, 2004)

So I'm pretty sure I don't have the rattle. But I do have a question. Does anyone know the build date the fix began in production?


----------



## castlecraver (Feb 8, 2007)

Wilsonium said:


> So I'm pretty sure I don't have the rattle. But I do have a question. Does anyone know the build date the fix began in production?


Pretty sure the bulletin goes up to around VIN 158000 or so. Here’s the link:

https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/files-2612/1534536722_TSB205120182003202050753203.pdf


----------



## JenSnyder1083 (Nov 20, 2017)

Dropped my Tig off for 5th time b-pillar. The 4th time they did the TSB on the passenger side (only passenger side to my knowledge even though I had documented both sides had issue). The rattle was definitely lessened. After a week of normal driving in town, I went to Orlando where they have bumpy roads. The passenger rattle came back pretty consistently that whole day while driving around Orlando. Drivers side rattle was also present, just minimal as it has always been the lesser of the two rattles. So scheduled my drop off for yesterday, the loaner they gave me is nice and new with 40 miles on it, VIN starting JM207 so out of the range of the TSB (the loaner during the TSB service had the rattle too!). Svc Mgr called me yesterday afternoon, they drive it 20 miles and were unable to reproduce the rattles. Asked if there were any specifics time of day, type of road, temperatures, etc. - nope, comes and goes as it pleases. They're keeping it another day to test drive today. I'm to the point where I understand intermittent issues are difficult to diagnose and repair, but they've already done the TSB, what else could they do even if/when they are able to hear it when they drive it. Starting to wonder if I should start lemon law. Bought it in PA, registered and live in FL - so I would assume FL laws prevail. 5x and 25 days total and counting at the dealer.


----------



## castlecraver (Feb 8, 2007)

JenSnyder1083 said:


> Dropped my Tig off for 5th time b-pillar. The 4th time they did the TSB on the passenger side (only passenger side to my knowledge even though I had documented both sides had issue). The rattle was definitely lessened. After a week of normal driving in town, I went to Orlando where they have bumpy roads. The passenger rattle came back pretty consistently that whole day while driving around Orlando. Drivers side rattle was also present, just minimal as it has always been the lesser of the two rattles. So scheduled my drop off for yesterday, the loaner they gave me is nice and new with 40 miles on it, VIN starting JM207 so out of the range of the TSB (the loaner during the TSB service had the rattle too!). Svc Mgr called me yesterday afternoon, they drive it 20 miles and were unable to reproduce the rattles. Asked if there were any specifics time of day, type of road, temperatures, etc. - nope, comes and goes as it pleases. They're keeping it another day to test drive today. I'm to the point where I understand intermittent issues are difficult to diagnose and repair, but they've already done the TSB, what else could they do even if/when they are able to hear it when they drive it. Starting to wonder if I should start lemon law. Bought it in PA, registered and live in FL - so I would assume FL laws prevail. 5x and 25 days total and counting at the dealer.


Yikes. VIN 207XXX had the rattle too?? That’s not good news for VW.


----------



## JenSnyder1083 (Nov 20, 2017)

castlecraver said:


> Yikes. VIN 207XXX had the rattle too?? That’s not good news for VW.


NO - sorry, I've had so many loaners and that got confusing. The loaner before this current one I have, had the rattle. That loaner VIN was within TSB range. The current loaner I have is VIN 207xxx and the 1 day I've had it so far no rattle. (current TSB range to VIN 158XXX). My car is VIN 004XXX so one of the early builds.


----------



## TofuBoyz (Jul 10, 2018)

Glad I check this.. was debating between getting a white, gray, or blue. The gray has an early vin, so I think I’d rather not deal with that potential issue.


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

VIN 203xxxx so far NO rattle and been paying attention for it. Hopefully it will stay that way and for those of you willing to do a substitution of collateral for a new Tiguan it's like that.


----------



## castlecraver (Feb 8, 2007)

TofuBoyz said:


> Glad I check this.. was debating between getting a white, gray, or blue. The gray has an early vin, so I think I’d rather not deal with that potential issue.


Same! Specifically went after a newer build because of this thread. Thank you VWVortex!


----------



## JenSnyder1083 (Nov 20, 2017)

Was scheduled to bring my Tig in yesterday for check of rotors, and finally the b pillar rattles started again Sunday (wonder if the cooler 70 degree temps helped bring it out), so tech was able to hear them when I brought it in yesterday. They said today that the noises on both drivers and passenger side appear to be from seatbelt trim and they've ordered some parts (this new service advisor isn't the easiest to get clear info out of) which will be in tomorrow and they will update me. This is #6 appointment for the rattles. TSB had been done on passenger side back in Sept, but apparently they didn't do it to drivers side. 
Loaner they gave me this time, is nice and new, but worries me because it's VIN range JM214478 - which is way out of the 2nd TSB range (158351) and it has driver side b pillar rattle pretty consistently.


----------



## duvs182 (Aug 5, 2009)

Bought my Tiguan in the end of May 2018. I realized I had b-pillar rattle the next week and having this random b-pillar noise all summer long. So now since mid September, no more b-pillar noise. Im living in Montreal, QC Canada and temperature here dropped a lot in September. So my b-pillar problem should be there about 4 month / year because it's temperature related ...I think I'll never try to repair this problem because I'm afraid of having more rattle after they try to repair ( opening all trim ... ) . So my fix in summer will be to listen music louder or opening up my windows. This way I'll not hear that random b-pillar noise


----------



## Tig83 (Jul 26, 2018)

VW has finally agreed to do a buy back of my 2018 Tiguan under the lemon law. Does anyone have an idea of how long it will take to get everything processed?


----------



## sp4c3m4nsp1ff17 (Feb 6, 2008)

Tig83 said:


> VW has finally agreed to do a buy back of my 2018 Tiguan under the lemon law. Does anyone have an idea of how long it will take to get everything processed?


Thats been covered in this thread (a few times) but to answer your question, 4-6 weeks.

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

Tig83 said:


> VW has finally agreed to do a buy back of my 2018 Tiguan under the lemon law. Does anyone have an idea of how long it will take to get everything processed?


i asked for replacement they agreed but i wont have the replacement till feb 2019


----------



## JenSnyder1083 (Nov 20, 2017)

1054521247 said:


> i asked for replacement they agreed but i wont have the replacement till feb 2019


Will this be 2019 model? Can you post or message me your steps for asking about replace or buy back? (how many times in service, etc.). I'm nearing the end of my patience on this one. Been in 6 times and it's still there. Currently, they say rattle on both pillars is due to seatbelt trim pieces they had to order parts for.


----------



## JenSnyder1083 (Nov 20, 2017)

Heard from VW Customer Care RCM last night - she says the dealer now says:
noise is not coming from the B-Pillar, but the seatbelt bracket. They have checked and completed everything for the noise concerns in the B-Pillar. At this time, they feel that the seatbelt rattle is a characteristic of the Tiguan.

She didn't mention anything about my rotor concern and I'm definitely not taking the line that a seatbelt rattle is a characteristic of the Tiguan. Has anyone had luck with getting past the RCM? (basically my RCM just contacts the dealer and relays the same info I've already talked to the dealer about - I just wanted a paper trail with VW which is why I contacted VW Customer Care on these issues).


----------



## sp4c3m4nsp1ff17 (Feb 6, 2008)

JenSnyder1083 said:


> Has anyone had luck with getting past the RCM? .


I don't buy that line about the seatbelt trim at all...have you specifically asked the care manager for a buyback/replacement? They won't look into it if you don't specifically request it. 

Regardless of what state you live in it seems like your car has been in the dealer's care for enough time to qualify for a buyback. Most states only require 30 days out of service in the first year to qualify. Ask your care manager for a buyback. If they turn you down (don't be surprised if they do) start a buyback case with Better Business Bureau. They will hold VW's feet to the fire if you meet all the criteria


----------



## JenSnyder1083 (Nov 20, 2017)

sp4c3m4nsp1ff17 said:


> I don't buy that line about the seatbelt trim at all...have you specifically asked the care manager for a buyback/replacement? They won't look into it if you don't specifically request it.
> 
> Regardless of what state you live in it seems like your car has been in the dealer's care for enough time to qualify for a buyback. Most states only require 30 days out of service in the first year to qualify. Ask your care manager for a buyback. If they turn you down (don't be surprised if they do) start a buyback case with Better Business Bureau. They will hold VW's feet to the fire if you meet all the criteria


Thanks. No, I have not specifically asked for buyback/replacement. I was trying to give them enough time and tries to fix it, and I've been pretty patient. I went on BBB this morning and am drafting a document with all the detail. I'll first ask my RCM about buyback/replacement. I'm in Florida (bought in PA Nov 2017, but registered since Dec 2017 in Florida) 
In order for your car to be considered a lemon, the following must have occurred within 24 months following the date of delivery (the Lemon Law Rights Period):
The vehicle defect or condition must "substantially impair the use, value, or safety" of the vehicle.
The vehicle must have undergone at least 3 attempts to repair the same issue.
The vehicle must have out of service for repair of the defect for 15 days or more.

I'd say B-pillar is safety related - safety belt, airbag are located here.
They've had my car now 6 times for attempt at repair.
Total of days not counting weekends is currently 31 and counting.

Now that they say the rattle is seatbelt trim and not b-pillar, I'd wonder if they try to say that's 2 different issues. Either way, I'm contacting the RCM as soon as I get my car back. (Dealer hasn't even contacted me yet that it's ready).


----------



## emmadad (Oct 31, 2018)

*Didn't do my homework*

I usually read the automobile forums before purchasing a car, but for some reason, I gave my wife the charging orders to select the car and make the deal.

So she negotiated a good deal on a 2018 SE, and brought home the pure white with black interior to surprise my daughter for her birthday.

With only 550 miles on it, I decide to look at the forums for some advice on a phone cradle when I discover this post regarding the “B” pillar.
Unfortunately, we didn’t make the cut, the production date is April 2018 with a Vin number below the 158XXX, 153 to be exact.

This kind of information drives me nuts. I understand that this car was produced with the first production modification but not before the brackets were modified.

Although the rattle doesn’t exist at this time, I’m curious how prevalent this issue is to the 158,000 cars out there. For those that have the issue, I’m sorry for that, but is this a wide spread problem or isolated to several vehicles.


----------



## vdubsurfer (Dec 9, 2015)

JenSnyder1083 said:


> Heard from VW Customer Care RCM last night - she says the dealer now says:
> At this time, they feel that the seatbelt rattle is a characteristic of the Tiguan.


What!?! seiously? Oh, thats rich.
shame on you vw
good luck


----------



## rkfast (Jun 28, 2018)

emmadad said:


> I usually read the automobile forums before purchasing a car, but for some reason, I gave my wife the charging orders to select the car and make the deal.
> 
> So she negotiated a good deal on a 2018 SE, and brought home the pure white with black interior to surprise my daughter for her birthday.
> 
> ...


Im in the same VIN range...my car has the first fix, not the second one. 

I get a little noise from the B-pillars from time to time. Very faint ticking over bumps. Not loud at all like on some of the videos out there. I think it bothers me more not because its loud or distracting, but because I know what it is. But its not loud enough for me to go through the ordeal of having my car torn apart. 

Now if I could just figure out whats banging in the rear of my car on right turns.....


----------



## twin1chrissy (Jul 17, 2018)

*Tiguan B-Pillar buy back process*

It took about 5-6 weeks once I got the final word they were going to purchase the car back. I did the paperwork immediately, including getting a document notatrized, they accepted scanned documents. The people I worked with at VW were great, but once the paperwork is sent for final check to Canada (yes, Canadian office) it goes really quite. You won't get any updates, then a call out of the blue saying the check is on it's way back and a few days later we were at the dealership with the car. The dealership didn't car one bit we were returning the car! Just make sure you bring them both keys or you'll have to pay for the cost to replace one. I'm SO happy to have returned my Tiguan, thou it was the perfect size and I loved the comfort of driving it, the B-Pillar was driving me crazy!!! Happy in a Honda


----------



## twin1chrissy (Jul 17, 2018)

vdubsurfer said:


> What!?! seiously? Oh, thats rich.
> shame on you vw
> good luck


bring it to a different dealer if you can. If you can't I'd print out the service bulletin and photos from this thread (don't tell them where you got it from). They gave me the same BS reply about it's my driving habits and I just kept bringing the car back on a weekly basis. It took me 7 weeks of being in their face with my Tiguan and I finally got VW to buy it back! Also, check the lemon laws in your state.


----------



## babajalx (Nov 8, 2018)

I bought my 2018 Tiguan back in August 2017, when it was just released. so basically one of the first Tiguans on the road. I live in Montreal, Canada. From the second day i started to hear the B pillar rattle. Took it to the dealer next day. They confirmed it right away, but as the car was brand new, they said that they are not allowed to touch it yet. My complaint to VW Canada didn't work as well. The referred me to the dealer , when the dealer referred me back to the VW Canada. Ping pong game. VW Canada just wanted to close this case. Dealership told me that they waiting for repair instructions from VW, and as soon as they will have some news they will contact me. Of course, nobody ever contacted me back. They kept telling me that I am the only one with this issue and they never had anybody else complaining about the rattle. It was back in December 2017. During the cold months of winter, the rattle became quieter a bit, but I expected it to come back after winter. So for sure it was temperature related. Around May 2018, the rattle came back . 

Exactly that time, I found the famous TSB online, printed it and took it to* another* dealership. The service manager told me, that two more customers have same issue, and exactly today they received TSB from VW , and all the instructions for the repair. The manager told me that I will be the first for this repair. They kept my car for 2 days. After 2 days they called me and said the car is ready. I was really skeptical about the result, but surprisingly, i didn't hear any rattle. All summer it was quiet too. So basically, after first repair it was fixed. 

I can't say it really quiet in the cabin, as there are always clicking noises , not from the b pillar but from the plastic parts near the infotainment screen, air vents, front doors windows, but mainly when its cold temp outside. Overall, after driving the car more than one year and having 25k kilometres on it, i can say the assembly quality is poor, even with good materials, and even after driving Toyota, Ford and Chrysler, that had cheap plastic materials, it was never so noisy and disturbing in the cabin. before Tiguan , I was driving Jetta 2014 for 3.5 years, and never had any issue. Actually this is the reason I decided to go with new Tiguan. I believe it was a mistake to buy first year car. Always, need to wait a year or two for the car to be on the market.


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

In September, when it was still warm out, I was dead set on bringing the Tiguan in for the B-pillar rattle. I spoke with the service manager about it a few times on the phone, and once when I was in for an oil change. Then, the temps cooled down and ever since it's been about 65F or below, the noise has virtually disappeared. It's been very nice without the rattle - although there are still random noises including the exterior black b-pillar plastic expanding/contracting when the sun hits the side of the car.

In October, I was planning to drop the car off for a week during which I was on vacation to have the TSB performed, but decided not to since I had doubts they'd hear the rattle (since I wasn't hearing it). So I guess I'll wait to see if it comes back during the spring.

My guess is perhaps the two parts (that the TSB calls for being separated by 3mm) are possibly in contact now that metal has contracted due to the cold; when it warms up, the metal expands just enough to be close enough to touch/rattle/vibrate under normal/bumpy driving conditions (and the TSB tries to separate them far enough, 3mm, so they don't touch/rattle/vibrate under any temp/driving conditions).


----------



## appleman (Jul 8, 2003)

twin1chrissy said:


> It took about 5-6 weeks once I got the final word they were going to purchase the car back. I did the paperwork immediately, including getting a document notatrized, they accepted scanned documents. The people I worked with at VW were great, but once the paperwork is sent for final check to Canada (yes, Canadian office) it goes really quite. You won't get any updates, then a call out of the blue saying the check is on it's way back and a few days later we were at the dealership with the car. The dealership didn't car one bit we were returning the car! Just make sure you bring them both keys or you'll have to pay for the cost to replace one. I'm SO happy to have returned my Tiguan, thou it was the perfect size and I loved the comfort of driving it, the B-Pillar was driving me crazy!!! Happy in a Honda


Good for you! Glad to hear it all worked out. Which honda did you go with?


----------



## ttbbsolid (Aug 17, 2005)

*Third time fix at dealer and now passenger side rear door is out of alignment*

Hi all.
I got my tig back from my dealer after 3rd attempt to fix the issue. They performed TSB 2050753/2 (the 2nd TSB), not the 3rd TSB... Not sure why but..
The problem is, now my passenger side rear door is out of alignment.
I took it for a car wash and noticed the wind noise coming in. Little bit of water came in too.
So I got out and immediately noticed the door was not fully closing on left top section when you facing the door from the outside.
It was perfectly fine before....
Now I'm worried if the service tech hammered too hard on those striking points making the passenger side pillar to stick out, resulting the top side of the door to stick out.....

I'm not sure if it's easy to just realign the door by adjusting some door pivot points but what if the B pillar frame is bent out ?
Are they going to use pull hammer now to pull it back inside ?
If that's the case, isn't it risking the rigidity of the pillar structure ?

It is so disappointing to see where this is going... 
I don't feel like keeping the car that has structural damage.
I bought brand new, and now I got a hammered out car.

Anyone else noticed the same issue ?


----------



## rkfast (Jun 28, 2018)

ttbbsolid said:


> Hi all.
> I got my tig back from my dealer after 3rd attempt to fix the issue. They performed TSB 2050753/2 (the 2nd TSB), not the 3rd TSB... Not sure why but..
> The problem is, now my passenger side rear door is out of alignment.
> I took it for a car wash and noticed the wind noise coming in. Little bit of water came in too.
> ...


Thats the C pillar where that misalignment is, not the B pillar. Also, Im thinking the tech would have to hammer REAAAALLLLLY hard to cause the whole pillar to move and cause misalignment like that. That pillar is a reinforced side impact area. Nonetheless, bring it back to the dealer. Maybe they did something with the door hinges than need adjustment. If Im completely wrong and they did mess us the B pillar causing this, then I would think a buyback is in order.


----------



## ttbbsolid (Aug 17, 2005)

Thanks for your input rkfast.
Yes I think you are correct.
I checked again this morning and realized there's not enough room to swing hammer to make so much impact.
Only possibility I can think of is if the tech swung out the door or lean on very hard to bend hinges.
I checked the gap between C pillar - door - B pillar and they all look fine.
So probably bent hinges.
Since rear door is not involved in the TSB at all, I'm curious why so much force applied to that door to bend the hinges.
In any case, I will go to the dealer tomorrow and find out hopefully.
If they don't give me honest answer, I'm taking it elsewhere.

Thank you.


----------



## ttbbsolid (Aug 17, 2005)

Hi All.
So I went to the dealer again today, south coast VW in Santa ana, CA. 
I asked SA how this happened and he said he doesn't know and maybe somebody lean on it, or got loosen by itself.
I told him I'm not feeling comfortable giving the car to this location anymore and he said to contact VW to file a complaint.

And this is what shocked me.
He said, make sure to bring in and get this taken cared within 1 year of the purchase date since warranty for misalignment and noises are only for the first year.
I asked about 6 year bumper to bumper and he said again, noise and misalignment is only good for 1 year.

I never heard anything like this nor saw in VW's website anywhere.

Anyone know about this ??


----------



## JenSnyder1083 (Nov 20, 2017)

Might be a part that falls under the "limited warranty" which is instead 1 year 12k miles (brake pads, shoes, wiper blades) or some items like battery or paint 3 year 36k miles. There's a quick reference pdf online "warrenty booklet"

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rkfast (Jun 28, 2018)

ttbbsolid said:


> Hi All.
> So I went to the dealer again today, south coast VW in Santa ana, CA.
> I asked SA how this happened and he said he doesn't know and maybe somebody lean on it, or got loosen by itself.
> I told him I'm not feeling comfortable giving the car to this location anymore and he said to contact VW to file a complaint.
> ...


Your dealer is a dick. He made excuses, told you to buzz off and file a complaint, then threatened you with what they messed up as not being covered?

I would call the Dealer's GM and raise hell. Not the service manager...the Dealer GENERAL Manager. The person who runs the entire operation. Then call VW Corporate are raise MORE hell. 

This is unacceptable.


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

Hey guys im back.



JenSnyder1083 said:


> Will this be 2019 model? Can you post or message me your steps for asking about replace or buy back? (how many times in service, etc.). I'm nearing the end of my patience on this one. Been in 6 times and it's still there. Currently, they say rattle on both pillars is due to seatbelt trim pieces they had to order parts for.


JenSnyder: So i have 7 repair orders and went back the 8th time just for the dealership to confirm the problem still there. i submit all my repair orders to BBB and ask for replacement. there a few thing you need to fill out on BBB website. After you fill out all the form base on your request there will be a "Manufacturer Response Form". i will include below. 











after that i call BBB and he then send me a "Settlement Letter" on BBB. i will include below 
<a href="https://ibb.co/nmmFVR0"><img src="https://i.ibb.co/QQQ4qXc/Screen-Shot-2018-12-18-at-1-48-43-PM.png" alt="Screen-Shot-2018-12-18-at-1-48-43-PM" border="0"></a>

thats it from BBB wait for VW to send you paper work.


And yes i did get the 2019 SEL-P R Line 4 motion i added money to get the R line. 

i still feel like the build quality is bad. i have one rattle so far on the glass roof.


----------



## dealpapa (May 3, 2018)

I want a new car too. my vin is 120xxx


----------



## appleman (Jul 8, 2003)

1054521247 said:


> Hey guys im back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats on the upgrade to the R line. However I have to ask. Knowing the issues these cars have and the fact that the rattle hasn't seemed to have been resolved by Vw even on brand new tigs, what made you decide to take the gamble and get another tiguan?


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

appleman said:


> Congrats on the upgrade to the R line. However I have to ask. Knowing the issues these cars have and the fact that the rattle hasn't seemed to have been resolved by Vw even on brand new tigs, what made you decide to take the gamble and get another tiguan?



Sigh i should have not gamble. 2019 SEL-P R line rattle fixed once at 800 miles now 1500miles rattled again. i will make a post on that later with audio files. anyways i gambled because i really like the look of the car.


----------



## appleman (Jul 8, 2003)

I totally understand that feeling. I sometimes find myself missing the tiguan just due to its looks alone.


----------



## Triple6 (Jan 2, 2019)

*Rattles*

I have a 2019 SEL Prem R-line and knock on wood haven't had any issues with rattles anywhere. Now granted there is only 450 miles on it at the moment and I dont drive it hard. Mine must have been built on a Wednesday LOL. Does anyone actually know what is causing the b pillar rattle??


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

Triple6 said:


> I have a 2019 SEL Prem R-line and knock on wood haven't had any issues with rattles anywhere. Now granted there is only 450 miles on it at the moment and I dont drive it hard. Mine must have been built on a Wednesday LOL. Does anyone actually know what is causing the b pillar rattle??


Does yours sound like that. its coming from the glass roof. That is my new 2019 SEL-P R Line, i think same as yours. When to dealer master tech told me that sounds normal every tig does that(my 2018 does not). Note im driving 20-30mph
https://youtu.be/avtEjO3JMcE


----------



## appleman (Jul 8, 2003)

1054521247 said:


> Does yours sound like that. its coming from the glass roof. That is my new 2019 SEL-P R Line, i think same as yours. When to dealer master tech told me that sounds normal every tig does that(my 2018 does not). Note im driving 20-30mph
> https://youtu.be/avtEjO3JMcE


any update on your tig?


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

appleman said:


> any update on your tig?


well the 2019 model its been in dealership 5 times already problem remind unsolved with extra stuff developing. I'm DONE with VW products. buyback its to long of process i don't have time for that. imma wear bose qc35 noise cancelling headphones with the car.


----------



## blipsman (Nov 20, 2001)

So just how widespread is this issue? I've been leaning toward trading in my 2011 Tiguan for a 2019, but this issue is causing me to seriously reconsider...


----------



## VWBora18T (Apr 20, 2002)

blipsman said:


> So just how widespread is this issue? I've been leaning toward trading in my 2011 Tiguan for a 2019, but this issue is causing me to seriously reconsider...



My wife and I turned in her leased Tiguan back in December, with original hopes of getting a new Tiguan (love the look and the ride). But between the transmission "issues" and the rattle / weld issues, and battery issues many have- we don't feel quite as confident as we have getting prior model Tiguans or other Volkswagens. Granted, in the past we just went and got the cars... this time with it being a brand new model we're researching it to death and of course, finding all these issues. :facepalm:

We're also highly considering the 2019 Subaru Forester Sport or Limited. The only thing holding us back is that it's also a brand new model, so it's hard to know what first-year bugs will pop up. Could be nothing, or could be like the Tiguan... In any case, it's a very solid car... hugs the road, smooth ride, top notch safety ratings. But the performance is underwhelming and it has an awkward CVT transmission that will take getting used to.

Have you looked at other cars much?


----------



## blipsman (Nov 20, 2001)

VWBora18T said:


> Have you looked at other cars much?


Haven't really looked at anything too seriously yet... just online and some tire kicking at the Chicago Auto Show. I was hoping to keep our current Tiguan going a bit longer given the addition of a baby/wife's unpaid maternity leave last year, but we've put about $4k into it since July and $1700 of that since Jan. It has over 100k mi. so timing chain tensioner and turbo are both ticking time bombs, and my wife has a 60 mi. round trip commute that takes her through some of the rough parts of Chicago.

My dream vehicle would be the Alfa Romeo Stevlio, but looks like that's out of the budget if we have to act soon. I mm disappointed at how they dumbed down the Tiguan's performance (heavier but less HP, less engaging handling) but the larger size is probably smart given the baby and related gear so it does seem to make sense for us to look at staying with VW. Also had Mazda CX-5 on list to look at, but biggest drawback is lack of panoramic sunroof option. Might also check out the Hyundai Tucson and Santa Fe. I am a total Europhile when it comes to cars, so it's hard because the majority of Japanese, American options do nothing for me. We've tended to hold onto vehicles for a while (7 years with current Tiguan, 7 with our previous Passat) so I don't want to feel like I'm settling.


----------



## VWBora18T (Apr 20, 2002)

Completely understand. We drove a lot of cars. Santa Fe. Mazda something... Kia Sorrento. Subaru Forester. Looked at the CRV and shook our head. (Probably the ugliest car in existence) I also love European cars so going Japanese or Korean etc- just feels unfamiliar and then, uncomfortable. 

The performance of the Tiguan isn’t that bad, we drove worse. But it definitely is not as good as the mk1. 

Good luck with the hunt. It’s a bitch when you don’t really love any of the options. Lol



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theACN (Oct 20, 2017)

I am sorry to report that after about 3 weeks, the rattle has came back. It's just as annoying as before. 2019 Tiguan SEL Premium. Manufactured 10/18. Here's the original video I made. I will update the description on youtube.



https://youtu.be/moz6rgdRoQA


----------



## sp4c3m4nsp1ff17 (Feb 6, 2008)

One thing folks may want to consider is a rattling door card. I noticed this on my Tiguan and initially thought it was the b-pillar--it definitely sounded to be coming from that locatoin. Its possible the sound traveled from the bottom of the door card up the b-pillar? I'm not sure. Anyway, I just placed a small rubber garden hose washer in between the metal door and plastic door card, right in the middle of the door from front to rear - this created just enough tension or a buffer to stop it from rattling and it eliminated 90% of the rattles I heard. 

In addition to this rattle I recall hearing a different metallic tapping coming from the b-pillar last summer. It seems to be weather/temperature dependent and I haven't heard it since last summer. We will see if it returns...

There's also a creak when it is cold that seems to come from rubbing between the dashboard and the plastic A-pillar. That's one cost cutting item in this car that really bugged me - all the pillars in VWs used to be covered in cloth and I think that eliminated a lot of squeaks/groans.


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

At this point i just wanted to know is it even posible to fix it? as of now i have 2019 SEL-P RLine 4 motion. WHY VW dealer just cant fix a simple rattle??


----------



## appleman (Jul 8, 2003)

1054521247 said:


> At this point i just wanted to know is it even posible to fix it? as of now i have 2019 SEL-P RLine 4 motion. WHY VW dealer just cant fix a simple rattle??


because it is a structural flaw/ inherent design defect. Any attempted fixes just mask the issue. Most times the noise comes right back. Many of us have experienced it. It continues into the 2019 models.


----------



## rkfast (Jun 28, 2018)

appleman said:


> because it is a structural flaw/ inherent design defect. Any attempted fixes just mask the issue. Most times the noise comes right back. Many of us have experienced it. It continues into the 2019 models.


Untrue. 

Stop.


----------



## santdesign (Jul 31, 2018)

*RE Panoramic Sunroof Rattle Issue*

I have a 2018 SEL Premium R-Line with 6000+ miles on it. It's been good but last week, I hear rattles around my panoramic sunroof area when I hit a small potholes. Not sure if there are loose cables or plastics parts got disconnected. I know my panoramic sunroof LED lights are not connected and I have not been in the dealer since I bought it. Is this something to do with it? Are there any 2018 models experiencing the same?


----------



## VWBora18T (Apr 20, 2002)

My wife wants a new Tiguan but it sounds like this model is a dud. Even in 2019. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cjconover (May 3, 2018)

I have a 2018 SE with 20000 miles. No B Pillar rattles. 

Cindy


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

cjconover said:


> I have a 2018 SE with 20000 miles. No B Pillar rattles.


Same here



VWBora18T said:


> My wife wants a new Tiguan but it sounds like this model is a dud. Even in 2019.


Just because somebody has a bad experience and posts about it online does not mean that everybody will have the same experience. If you decide about the quality of ANY car based on forum posts, you will never buy another car. People go on forums like this to get help or info about their problems, therefore all you hear about ANY brand of car is mostly the problems. Every (maybe almost every) car manufacturer turns out great cars and every car manufacturer sometimes turns out lemons. It is often luck of the draw buying a new car. My advice is: Let your wife buy whatever she wants (happy wife, happy life) and then she can live with the results (good or bad).

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## VWBora18T (Apr 20, 2002)

JSWTDI09 said:


> Same here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even our dealer kinda advised against it a few months ago. You can’t say the mk2 Tiguan had a good first year lol. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piscoot (Dec 26, 2011)

VWBora18T said:


> Even our dealer kinda advised against it a few months ago. You can’t say the mk2 Tiguan had a good first year lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I definitely would not shop at your dealer. 
‘The VW Tiguan was the top-selling Volkswagen in the USA in 2018 with sales up 119% to 103,022 vehicles
https://www.best-selling-cars.com/brands/2018-full-year-usa-volkswagen-america-sales/


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

VWBora18T said:


> Even our dealer kinda advised against it a few months ago.


Was this info from the dealership management, from a salesman, or from a service writer? I can't speak for your dealership, but at mine all of these sources are often morons who do not know what they are talking about. Trust, but verify.



VWBora18T said:


> You can’t say the mk2 Tiguan had a good first year lol.


It was certainly a good year for VW, they have sold a lot of Tiguans. Any new car model will have some production issues to iron out in the first year or 2, this is normal. The only complaint I have about my Tiguan is that it was not available with a TDI engine. The first year for my mk2 Tiguan has been trouble free. No rattles, no squeaks, no fault codes, no visits to the dealership (except to buy an oil filter).

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## appleman (Jul 8, 2003)

rkfast said:


> Untrue.
> 
> Stop.


If it is so untrue, then could you please explain the numerous buybacks of tiguans from people on this very forum? If vw could fix it, why would they purchase back all these vehicles?


----------



## sp4c3m4nsp1ff17 (Feb 6, 2008)

appleman said:


> If it is so untrue, then could you please explain the numerous buybacks of tiguans from people on this very forum? If vw could fix it, why would they purchase back all these vehicles?


They buy them back because they are required by law to do so if they have been subject to repair a certain number of times or length of time. Its still a VERY small percentage of vehicles sold. 

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## rkfast (Jun 28, 2018)

appleman said:


> If it is so untrue, then could you please explain the numerous buybacks of tiguans from people on this very forum? If vw could fix it, why would they purchase back all these vehicles?


How many people have 19s that were bought back? 

If this issue was continuing, then how come we dont have a flood of 19 owners reporting it?


----------



## VWBora18T (Apr 20, 2002)

19s haven’t been out very long....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimGravelle (Nov 13, 2018)

*B-Pillar Issue Escalation*

Hi everyone,

Unfortunately my 2018 Tiguan suffers from the dreaded B-Pillar noise and has been in the dealership three times in an attempt to fix the issue. Two of the three times a VW Canada Engineer performed the repair. Of course, after all three times the noise came back!

According to the dealership, the next step was to escalate things with VW Canada. Which they apparently did...but after almost 4 weeks of no word I called, and now the message is it’s been escalated to VW Germany. Which I find hard to believe! Has anyone run into this before? What are my options?

In Canada we don’t have lemon laws to protect consumers..which really sucks. I also bought the Tiguan CPO (not new) so I’m not sure what my options are. At my wits end...do I now have to live with the noise? Can anyone help?

Thoughts?


----------



## cebuphilippines (May 13, 2019)

Really? I don’t hear any noise yet... I’ll keep checking on it... thanks for the info! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

JimGravelle said:


> ...bought the Tiguan CPO (not new) so I’m not sure what my options are. At my wits end...do I now have to live with the noise? Can anyone help? Thoughts?


If you are so knowledgeable about the situation, why not just fix it yourself. Stop whining.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

JimGravelle said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Unfortunately my 2018 Tiguan suffers from the dreaded B-Pillar noise and has been in the dealership three times in an attempt to fix the issue. Two of the three times a VW Canada Engineer performed the repair. Of course, after all three times the noise came back!
> 
> ...


Yep though situation, I don't know what advice to give you other that continue bugging VW. Obviously stay professional.

I guess another route would be to consult with a lawyer in Canada but that is not cheap.

Maybe this will help, all VW's I ever owned will eventually rattle here and there. I just have a roll of felt tape in my garage and play whack a moll with all the rattles. However, if the pop/rattle is coming from the chassis seams that is much harder to fix.


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

little trick i figured out many volkswagens ago, the louder the radio or exhaust volume the less rattles my car seems to have.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

OEMplusCC said:


> ....Maybe this will help, all VW's I ever owned will eventually rattle here and there.....
> 
> 
> > Why is it then that I have owned various VW over the last 40 years and have not experienced this? My most resent Mk6 (owned 2 years) and Mk7 (have owned over 3 years) are completely rattle/squeak free.


----------



## TCHenry (Oct 24, 2019)

Hi all, I have a 2018 Tiguan SEL 4Motion with a manufacturing date of 7/17 and have been dealing with the intermittent B pillar "clicking" noise ever since getting this vehicle. Twice the dealership has performed a TSB repair, which involved the removal of the headliner and 15 days of it being in the service department. Needless to say, what was done hasn't resolved the issue. The 3rd attempt at having this issue addressed at the same dealership resulted in them telling me that they could not replicate the noise issue.

I have opened a case with VW Customer Care and have a SE regional rep assigned. It is now back in the service department at a different dealership. I've provided videos of the passenger side B pillar making this clicking noise. Will VW step up to the plate solve this? I'll be keeping you informed.


----------



## cronus (Jul 14, 2000)

*B-Pillar issues on my 18'*

I had the same problems with my 18 Tiguan, and my VIN was in the range of the TSB. I took it in to Capistrano VW to get it fixed, and I got the car back today. Unfortunately the car is in worse shape than when I dropped it off. They also attempted to fix a driver side door rattle as well.

Now the headliner is stained and torn, there is a gap between the dash and the A-pillar. There is a bulge in the passenger-side A-pillar. The driver side door panel is missing the light which the dealer is claiming "wasn't there when I dropped it off" so I suppose it got up and walked away on its own. The driver side door panel also has a gap large enough that I can fit the tips of my finger into it now.

Terrible work, for a terrible car. Big mistake on my part.

Here's the photos.

But hey, the rattling has stopped for now.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

cronus said:


> Here's the photos.


Yep sloppy assembly job.


----------



## JimGravelle (Nov 13, 2018)

cronus said:


> I had the same problems with my 18 Tiguan, and my VIN was in the range of the TSB. I took it in to Capistrano VW to get it fixed, and I got the car back today. Unfortunately the car is in worse shape than when I dropped it off. They also attempted to fix a driver side door rattle as well.
> 
> Now the headliner is stained and torn, there is a gap between the dash and the A-pillar. There is a bulge in the passenger-side A-pillar. The driver side door panel is missing the light which the dealer is claiming "wasn't there when I dropped it off" so I suppose it got up and walked away on its own. The driver side door panel also has a gap large enough that I can fit the tips of my finger into it now.
> 
> ...


Wow! That's horrible! You should go back and insist they fix their mistakes. The time the dealership dropped my headliner for the ambient lighting fix the mechanic had dirty shoes and fingers...there was dirty foot prints everywhere and finger prints on the headliner. I insisted they take care of it and they did a full detailing job on the inside of my Tiggy to correct their mistake. 

Don't be easy on them! IMHO the dealership needs to be held to a higher standard than a regular garage.


----------



## cronus (Jul 14, 2000)

Yeah. Fortunately I've already got a case with VWoA and will be taking the car back once they get the new headliner in stock.


----------



## oakfield_ (Oct 11, 2018)

I just took my 2018 SE in for a second round trying to fix this stupid rattle. Went to a different dealership as my experience with my local service department was absolutely horrible. 

I'm being told this is a known issue (duh) and that it only presents itself when the temp gets above 75F. I don't think my rattle has been temperature dependent, but they said they had a VW engineer make the decision. More parts are being ordered, but I have to wait until the weather warms up to actually get the fix implemented. Has anyone else got this story from VW?


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

I still have not had this fixed done despite being one of the first posters with this problem. Strangely, the rattle seems to have gone away on its own and I haven't recalled hearing it for the past 6 months or so. Coincidentally, that's about the time my 2nd son was born and his car seat is behind me (same side as rattle was). At first, I thought it had something to do with the additional weight of him and his seat (and my wife in the middle, between my two sons), but I don't even here the rattle when it's only me driving and the base weighs less than 5 pounds.

Hopefully, I didn't just jinx myself.


----------



## uevci (Sep 28, 2020)

I've read the last 10 pages; however, I am not sure if I found the correct information. I bought a CPO 2018 SE in Aug 2019 and it has always had the b-pillar rattle. I don't mind it that much, but as I am taking the car in for other purposes, I wanted to address this as well. Online, I've found the following service bulletin:

"51 18 03 August 2, 2018 2050753 Supersedes Technical Bulletin 51-18-02 (V511802) dated April 4, 2018 to update ending VIN range."

Is this the most up to date "solution" on this issue? Have there been any further changes?


----------



## TiguanMk2 (Feb 19, 2020)

Is this applicable to Canada? I have the B-pillar rattle in my 2018 (vin is within the TSB range). I mentioned this issue to the dealership but the advisor said rattling only covers for the first year. 

Thank you


----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

TiguanMk2 said:


> Is this applicable to Canada? I have the B-pillar rattle in my 2018 (vin is within the TSB range). I mentioned this issue to the dealership but the advisor said rattling only covers for the first year.
> 
> Thank you


It’s a tsb and I don’t think your advisor is correct. Yes squeaks and rattles are 12/12, but a tsb is different. You can get the tsb online and read it. Not sure how Canada deals with that 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JimGravelle (Nov 13, 2018)

TiguanMk2 said:


> Is this applicable to Canada? I have the B-pillar rattle in my 2018 (vin is within the TSB range). I mentioned this issue to the dealership but the advisor said rattling only covers for the first year.
> 
> Thank you


I’m in Canada and your dealer is incorrect. This is a structural issue, not a trim rattle (which is what they are trying to say is only covered in the first year), so it falls under the three year warranty. You can either go back to the dealership and talk to the service manager or call VW Canada customer support to get them to try and fix it. Be sure to have the TSB number ready to ‘educate them’ :laugh:. Sorry...I don’t have it handy...it’s somewhere in a previous message in this thread.

Incidentally...all TSB’s and recalls you see on this forum are for *North American Tiguans*...so don’t worry about finding something on this forum and not being able to use it at your dealership.


----------



## rob454 (Sep 18, 2009)

2021 Atlantic Blue Tiguan SE 
350 miles on the clock. B-Pillar rattle present. Slight ticking going on in my left ear. I looked on youtube and it seems that its a flange that is rubbing metal on metal making this noise. I am just baffled that 3 years later and this is still happening. My 2018 never even had the rattle.


----------



## brew_daugus (Jan 23, 2012)

rob454 said:


> 2021 Atlantic Blue Tiguan SE
> 350 miles on the clock. B-Pillar rattle present. Slight ticking going on in my left ear. I looked on youtube and it seems that its a flange that is rubbing metal on metal making this noise. I am just baffled that 3 years later and this is still happening. My 2018 never even had the rattle.


I too have a 2021 with a rattle coming from the driver's side B-Pillar. Curious if you ever found a solution to your rattle specifically

I probably saw the same video last week and had pulled my B pillar trim off enough to check that bracket but it seemed pretty secured and did not click when touched like in that video.


----------



## mrdouble99 (Sep 4, 2018)

I'm joining the club of this tic tic tic tic noise with a 2021


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

I literally have had the car in my possession for 50 miles and have joined this club.
2021 SEL Premium R Line.
Car has been at the dealer for a week and is slated to be there until at least the beginning of next week (7/26/21).

How does VW get away with NOT fixing this in production?

Bob.


----------



## brew_daugus (Jan 23, 2012)

brew_daugus said:


> I too have a 2021 with a rattle coming from the driver's side B-Pillar. Curious if you ever found a solution to your rattle specifically
> 
> I probably saw the same video last week and had pulled my B pillar trim off enough to check that bracket but it seemed pretty secured and did not click when touched like in that video.


Had my car in to my dealership 2 weeks ago but they couldn't replicate the noise. To be fair I did not hear it driving home either, but as sure as water's wet I heard it the next day and every day after. 

Car went back this morning and this time the dealership verified the noise! One step forward. They are waiting for VW to tell them what 'repair' to make to the vehicle. Didn't seem like they have seen this on any other 21's or knew what the fix would be. That or he really didn't want to tell me.

I am supposed to hear back on Thursday, I'll report back with an update


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

If they are like my dealer, they will follow this TSB:



https://static.nhtsa.gov/odi/tsbs/2018/MC-10149866-9999.pdf



My Tiguan SEL Premium RLine has been at the dealer since 7/14 and they just started work today (they had to wait to get approval from corp. to use the old TSB)

Bob.

EDIT: They OBVIOUSLY have not fully addressed this issue in production. The TSB for the "fix" is a big long DISASSEMBLY process, followed by a bunch of hammering and applying a "lubricant"????

Anxiously awaiting my "fixed" < 100 mile owned Tiguan....


----------



## brew_daugus (Jan 23, 2012)

OhioSpyderman said:


> If they are like my dealer, they will follow this TSB:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Tiguan is my 6th VW/Audi vehicle consecutively (3rd purchased new) and I think to my recollection this will be the only one to ever spend more than 1 day at the dealer for repair. I’m certainly willing to let them have at it for a few. I had my B pillar area disassembled down to the sheet metal and couldn’t track the noise down. 

If it comes back to me reassembled well and rattle free I couldn’t care less what they do. Granted I wouldn’t be stoked had my car sat there awaiting some paperwork. Hopefully they turn it around in short order now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

This is my first VW.
For years I drove Japanese. Particularly Mitsubishi 3000GT VR4's.
The last being a 1995 3000GT Spyder VR4, before that a 1994 VR4.
Awesome cars, way ahead (in technology) of their time.
As a winter vehicle, I had a 1992 Dodge Stealth TT.
Same car as the Spyder without the retractable roof.
You could not get these cars stuck in the snow (unless it was above the frame).
I sold both due to foot issues.

This Tiguan was my first NEW vehicle in 30 yrs....

I am hoping for the best, but am pessimistic after almost 700 posts from not so happy owners.

Maybe I will have the car back later this week...

Bob.


----------



## RedHotFuzz (Nov 16, 2015)

Remember back when VW would sell cars where all the exterior door handles were guaranteed to break or the windows would fall down into the doors but VW would insist on not fixing the problems year after year? This B-pillar rattle is starting to feel a lot like that.

(For the sake of equality, I own a 2016 Dodge Durango R/T that just had its taillight replaced FOR THE THIRD TIME (so four taillights total including what it came with) because Dodge can't seem to design a Durango taillight that doesn't fill up with water when it rains and doesn't appear to be motivated to fix the problem.)


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Day 15 and no end in sight....
As of yesterday afternoon, the only thing that has been done, is the interior (headliner and whatever other panels that need to be taken off) is disassembled.
They are doing a LOT of looking and apparently quite a bit of back and forth with "qtm" on what the next steps are.
I know I probably shouldn't complain, as I was given a fairly new Atlas to drive until my car is done, but I would really like to have MY car back.
I have made them aware of @brew_daugus as another 2021 with the issue (I hope you don't mind, I looked at your bio and saw where you were from and shared that they may want to check with the local dealers there to see if the can "colaberate"). Sir, if you would like to do the same, my car is in the possession of Evans Volkswagen in Dayton, Ohio. They won't have any trouble identifying my car, as it is the ONLY 2021 SEL Premium RLine Tiguan that they have ever had (never sold a one).

Not sure when I'll have another update, as my "case" is now being handled by the Service MANAGER, who seems to be even busier than his assistant (some how???).

A not too thrilled owner at this point....

Bob.


----------



## brew_daugus (Jan 23, 2012)

OhioSpyderman said:


> Day 15 and no end in sight....
> As of yesterday afternoon, the only thing that has been, is the interior (headliner and whatever other panels that need to be taken off) is disassembled.
> They are doing a LOT of looking and apparently quite a bit of back and forth with "qtm" on what the next steps are.
> I know I probably shouldn't complain, as I was given a fairly new Atlas to drive until my car is done, but I would really like to have MY car back.
> ...


No worries, sounds painfully frustrating. 

I just got off the phone with my dealer who told me the car is ready for pickup. I didn't ask whoever called me about what repairs were made but I will dig some when I pick it up. Judging from my carnet notifications the last 2 days they probably pulled some of the interior, "repaired" it, then did some driving yesterday and today to verify. It's rainy and cooler here today, and heat amplifies the issues so I probably won't really know if the noise is gone until my drive home from work tomorrow, after the car has been baking gin the sun all day. I will update tonight after doing some driving though.

For reference my car has been at Garnet VW in West Chester PA

GL


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

brew_daugus said:


> No worries, sounds painfully frustrating.
> 
> I just got off the phone with my dealer who told me the car is ready for pickup. I didn't ask whoever called me about what repairs were made but I will dig some when I pick it up. Judging from my carnet notifications the last 2 days they probably pulled some of the interior, "repaired" it, then did some driving yesterday and today to verify. It's rainy and cooler here today, and heat amplifies the issues so I probably won't really know if the noise is gone until my drive home from work tomorrow, after the car has been baking gin the sun all day. I will update tonight after doing some driving though.
> 
> ...


Well, Car Net, that's another story. That was one of the original reasons the car was going to the dealer, it had stopped working a couple weeks after I got the car.
The day before it was going in, it MIRACULOUSLY came back. I still took it in for the rattle.
And, actually, my Car Net went down again last Thursday and has been MIA since. 
That leaves me no clue as to what might be happening with the car.
The service manager said it may be because the MASTER tech had to disconnect things in the B pillar (like the antenna for Car Net).
I'm betting that's not the case and Car Net will be the next issue they have to deal with.

Glad you got yours back, and again I'm sorry if I referenced you without your consent.

Like I figured, no update yet today. Really don't expect one until they actually find and correct whatever the problem is.

Bob.


----------



## brew_daugus (Jan 23, 2012)

Received my car back from the dealer, service description below:

“Road test with vehicle hot - verified noise coming from upper B-pillar on left side. Removed upper B-pillar trim and verified seat belt mounting tight. Vehicle exhibits noise as repaired by TB 51-19-01 (does not apply per model year). Created VTA #2804801. Advised to follow TB 51-19-01 for repairs. Performed bulletin - removed headliner (5 seater, panoramic sunroof), removed curtain airbag, door seal, and trim. Performed sheet metal modifications and lubrication. Allowed vehicle to heat in the sun and performed 8 miles road test - ok. Noise no longer present. Re-assembled vehicle.”

They did button the car up well and everything looks good as new.

I have driven about 20 miles and do not hear any noise so far. Fingers crossed. My service manager said they have done this multiple time’s but haven’t done it in quite a while and mine was the first ‘21 they have had with this issue. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Very good information, and I'm very glad for you....at this point....
My son, who is a mechanical engineer who works for a company that does drive line design and testing for a lot of the major car and truck manufacturers, looked at that TSB and called it a BAND-AID.
Being an engineer myself (albeit Software) I don't see how taking a 16 lb sledge hammer and a punch, putting several NEW dents in the already "suspicious" B pillar structure, and then applying the equivalent of Vaseline (I have a tube of Krytox, so I know) could do much of anything.

You can read and give your opinion of the TSB that be found here:



https://static.nhtsa.gov/odi/tsbs/2018/MC-10149866-9999.pdf



I am hoping that my dealership is taking this a little more seriously (it outwardly seems they are).
I was told they are looking at the B pillar structure through the inspection holes, which to me says they are using some sort of camera, like a borescope.

I'm not saying that your car is not fixed, but if you come back later and say "it's back", I wouldn't be surprised....

Bob.


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

My '20 started this a few weeks ago. Very lite occasional tick as I drive over an uneven roadway part. Comes and goes.

It's not a big problem for the moment, so I'll hold off. Don't think I can stomach the dealer removing trim and headliner, the trust is just not there.


----------



## brew_daugus (Jan 23, 2012)

OhioSpyderman said:


> Very good information, and I'm very glad for you....at this point....
> My son, who is a mechanical engineer who works for a company that does drive line design and testing for a lot of the major car and truck manufacturers, looked at that TSB and called it a BAND-AID.
> Being an engineer myself (albeit Software) I don't see how taking a 16 lb sledge hammer and a punch, putting several NEW dents in the already "suspicious" B pillar structure, and then applying the equivalent of Vaseline (I have a tube of Krytox, so I know) couldn't do much of anything.
> 
> ...


I’m a manufacturing engineer by trade, and while in the past 8 years I’ve worked with medical implants and firearms rather than automobiles I’d like to think I’m mechanically inclined. I do agree it’s certainly a band-aid. But, I don’t know what else they would do. 

With so much automation involved in these MQB chassis’s I’m not surprised things like this pop up. 

I can’t imagine the smacking of the b pillar does a whole lot, I would imagine separating the sheet metal near the roof line is the key part. 

We shall see I guess.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

It's nice to hear an opinion from another "mechanical" guy. Thank You.
Call me dumb, but wouldn't make more sense to add some sort of "insulation" to the voids?
I realize there is a lot of concerns with adding possible fire hazards, but there has to be new technology out here for just these types of situations, no? 

I got word a few minutes ago from the "associate" service manager that his supervisor will contact me tomorrow with a "timeline" for the repair.

I will post more when available.

Again, I seriously appreciate your input. Thank You.

Bob.


----------



## brew_daugus (Jan 23, 2012)

OhioSpyderman said:


> It's nice to hear an opinion from another "mechanical" guy. Thank You.
> Call me dumb, but wouldn't make more sense to add some sort of "insulation" to the voids?
> I realize there is a lot of concerns with adding possible fire hazards, but there has to be new technology out here for just these types of situations, no?
> 
> ...


Hopefully they at least have a reasonable eta for on getting that thing back. 

Truthfully most modern synthetic grease’s have more lubricity and ‘stickiness’ than some kind of insulator. They can’t really get to any of the places where they would probably like to insulate it anyways. At least a grease will seep a little and buffer fill small gaps


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Thank You again for your reply.
I am "hoping" that my repair goes as well as yours...

Bob.


----------



## brew_daugus (Jan 23, 2012)

OhioSpyderman said:


> Thank You again for your reply.
> I am "hoping" that my repair goes as well as yours...
> 
> Bob.


GL, let us know how you make out


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rvenger (Jul 16, 2021)

I fixed mine and cancelled my appt. It has to do with the SAME bpillar structure issue as the early 2018 models. Except you just do just perform I believe step 2 of the TSB which is apply the lubricant inside the Bpillar structure. Take the Bpillar cover off and there are 2 maybe 3 holes that run along the curtain airbags. Shoot a quarter can of garage door lubricant. (I believe its the same ingredients is the Kryton WV stuff that costs a fortune. If you can find a larger straw to extend inside the holes then it would make your life a little easier. This stuff DOES NOT have a scent like the WD40 silicone spray which is why I used it.

2 months and rattle free, I even told the tech at the VW dealer and he thanked me for the tip.


----------



## brew_daugus (Jan 23, 2012)

rvenger said:


> I fixed mine and cancelled my appt. It has to do with the SAME bpillar structure issue as the early 2018 models. Except you just do just perform I believe step 2 of the TSB which is apply the lubricant inside the Bpillar structure. Take the Bpillar cover off and there are 2 maybe 3 holes that run along the curtain airbags. Shoot a quarter can of garage door lubricant. (I believe its the same ingredients is the Kryton WV stuff that costs a fortune. If you can find a larger straw to extend inside the holes then it would make your life a little easier. This stuff DOES NOT have a scent like the WD40 silicone spray which is why I used it.
> 
> 2 months and rattle free, I even told the tech at the VW dealer and he thanked me for the tip.
> 
> View attachment 107942


This was my original plan as I thought it was simply the seatbelt mechanism at first. I imagine any silicone or white lithium grease would work well. 

You should highlight on the image from the TSB where exactly you applied the lubricant.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

I got an email saying the "fix" was done and no more noise.
They were going to re-assemble the interior, slowly, and take test drives as it went back together to make sure it was still gone when done.
I "could" get the car back today, but if don't get the call by 4:30, it will be Monday (unless they complete it by 6, I may be able to get it tomorrow, but service is closed on Saturdays).

All I have for now....oh wait, my Car Net is still down....LOL

Bob.


----------



## rvenger (Jul 16, 2021)

brew_daugus said:


> This was my original plan as I thought it was simply the seatbelt mechanism at first. I imagine any silicone or white lithium grease would work well.
> 
> You should highlight on the image from the TSB where exactly you applied the lubricant.



The seatbelt mechanism clicks as well but its a much softer click that only you can hear when your ear is up against the bpillar. Here is where I sprayed the lubricant. You can try any lubricant but I know for sure that what I used silenced the noise and let me remind you, the more you remove the bpillar, the more damage you do to the headliner and the clips. It is not designed for repeat deinstall. I put the lubricant on the top 3 holes, squirt in both directions, then I put some in the lower holes in case the bottom was rattling. No more rattles and avoided going to the dealership and potentially having headliner damage from the careless techs.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

My car had < 100 miles put on it by me (a little over 500 total, it came with 445 from the dealer in KC).
There was NO WAY in hell (although I have the tools and the skills) that I was tearing apart a brand new car.
If anything is not PERFECT, THEY will pay to fix it right.
Warranty baby! Hell Yeah!

Bob.

EDIT: And mine has the pano sunroof, and I wasn't messing with that at ALL.


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

Good find. My click appears to be coming from above the pillar but at bottom of the roof line area, just rear of the grab handle.

Heard it yeterday, but not today. I"ll hold off for now.


----------



## rvenger (Jul 16, 2021)

OhioSpyderman said:


> My car had < 100 miles put on it by me (a little over 500 total, it came with 445 from the dealer in KC).
> There was NO WAY in hell (although I have the tools and the skills) that I was tearing apart a brand new car.
> If anything is not PERFECT, THEY will pay to fix it right.
> Warranty baby! Hell Yeah!
> ...



From all the issues I had with my 2018 Tiguan, the dealer did more damage than repair. My 2021, I just did it myself, took 20 minutes and no trip to the dealer. Last time it took 5 trips. Also, mine has the pano roof and that was a stock picture. Holes are in same location.


----------



## vw_fan_123 (Aug 13, 2018)

rvenger said:


> From all the issues I had with my 2018 Tiguan, the dealer did more damage than repair. My 2021, I just did it myself, took 20 minutes and no trip to the dealer. Last time it took 5 trips. Also, mine has the pano roof and that was a stock picture. Holes are in same location.


We have a 2018 that has the issue and I've pondered letting the dealer fix it, but I'm afraid they will damage the interior more than the noise. My wife would rather have the noise than a damaged interior. But if it's possible to fix in 20 minutes I would attempt it. Do you happen to have a list of the steps necessary to get the access necessary for the fix without breaking anything?


----------



## rvenger (Jul 16, 2021)

Pull the weather strip on the top that meets the headliner carefully and pull back on the bpillar trim and pull down to remove. Pulling down you may have to give a little force but as long as you are not pulling backward you shouldn't hurt your headliner. Make sure you line up the notch on the seatbelt adjuster when installing back the trim. Take your time. It's worth it. Since you have a 2018 the noise might come back because there are other pieces of metal that contributed to the noise. The 2019 and newer had the metal brackets redesigned so you didn't have to apply the the 3 steps to get the noise to go away. It might be worth a shot still.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Day 19 and still no car.
The "fix" was performed, but upon initial receipt of the car, they removed the "outer" lower rear door panel because they thought that was the source of the rattle.
They realized after I brought the car back < 2 minutes after I left that was not the case.
Regardless, when the removed the panel, they found it to be installed sub standardly, so they sent it back to their warranty dept. for inspection, and requested a new panel.
Of course, they come unpainted, and a few days after they had the car said the new panel went out for paint.
Well, last Friday, when they called, they informed me the new panel had NOT gone out for paint (they don't have a body shop), but it would go out first thing Monday.
I'm guessing "maybe" Wednesday at this point, but I'm not getting my hopes up. If it IS Wednesday, make this a 3 week fix for a "rattle".
Oh, and btw, they only performed the fix on the side where the noise was coming from, even though I informed them that in some cases both sides would rattle.
If the passenger side does start to rattle, I'll have to go through this whole process again!!

Not feeling the VW "love" so far.....

Bob.


----------



## brew_daugus (Jan 23, 2012)

OhioSpyderman said:


> Day 19 and still no car.
> The "fix" was performed, but upon initial receipt of the car, they removed the "outer" lower rear door panel because they thought that was the source of the rattle.
> They realized after I brought the car back < 2 minutes after I left that was not the case.
> Regardless, when the removed the panel, they found it to be installed sub standardly, so they sent it back to their warranty dept. for inspection, and requested a new panel.
> ...


Sounds like a gong show over there...

I have put about 200 miles on the car now since the repair was made. I would say the repair was about 80% successful in reducing the amount of rattling heard while driving, and the other 20% when I do hear some noise it's only about 50% as noticeable as it was before (hopefully that makes any sense lol). The constant tictictictic in my ear on any road that wasn't perfect is thankfully gone, I have only head the occasional click over bumps (a different tone than before however). The morning after I received it I could hear a noise similar to the original but after baking in the sun and 90° heat for 10 hours I drove it again and haven't heard anything like that since; which includes driving in temps from 65-95°, in and out of sun over the weekend. 

Went to pick up some burgers last night (it was about 80° outside) and with the AC low and no music I didn't hear any noise from the B-Pillar area. 

I get the feeling during the hot months there may be still be a little occasional noise but certainly a big improvement.


----------



## rvenger (Jul 16, 2021)

What you are likely hearing is expansion and contraction of the b pillar outside black trim from the sun. I just sprayed the weather strips with silicone as well and it helped the noise.


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

2021 SEL-P Rline, 154 miles and ticking sound started, left ear, seems to be around where the seat belt connects, up in that area of the car.

I have a 2018 SEL-P Rline July 2018 build no issues, I had a 2019 and a 2020 SEL-P Rline both didn't have this ticking, sending an email to my contact at VW tonight, really pissed off about this happening still.

I drove the first few days with no music to check if I had it, and was thinking great, no noise, then today driving to hockey it started, at least have about 15 videos of it at different times, ticking was even at 8MPH as well.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Day 22 and the car "should" be done today.
The chrome trim piece was omitted when ordering the new panel.
I told them to just "deliver the car to me" as I'm not likely going to be able to screw a smile on my face and be appreciative that it's done.
They know I will be thoroughly inspecting the vehicle and anything found "wrong" will be photographed and sent to the "MANAGER" so they can schedule parts and service (Please GOD, let it be perfect!)
It's unfathomable to me how a car driven < 100 miles can spend over 3 weeks in service.....for a "rattle".

Zabes64, file a claim with the NHTSA, I did. 
If enough people complain, VW will be forced to create another TSB, which will shorten the wait time for repair. (Most of my wait time was due to VW dragging their feet on how to attempt repair. They finally agreed that the old TSB should be followed).

My first "new car" buying experience in 30 yrs. turned into a nearly month long nightmare.

I hope your reading...Volkswagen execs.

Bob.


----------



## brew_daugus (Jan 23, 2012)

OhioSpyderman said:


> Day 22 and the car "should" be done today.
> The chrome trim piece was omitted when ordering the new panel.
> I told them to just "deliver the car to me" as I'm not likely going to be able to screw a smile on my face and be appreciative that it's done.
> They know I will be thoroughly inspecting the vehicle and anything found "wrong" will be photographed and sent to the "MANAGER" so they can schedule parts and service (Please GOD, let it be perfect!)
> ...


Good luck!


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

So it appears Day 23 might actually be the day it comes back.
Some "internal" issues delayed the return to me.

On the plus side, at least my CarNet (which has been working since last Saturday after being MIA for a week or so) is letting me know that nothing was even attempted until 3:30 this afternoon....

The saga continues...

Bob.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

I am VERY happy to report that today my car was returned to me.
It came in a rather strange way as somehow my address was passed on to the driver as a place a good 25 miles from my location.
A call from the driver and that was rectified.
But, you don't want to hear any of that crapola....

After a relatively short drive (in near 90 degree temps) I can say with perfect clarity, that the rattle (at this point) no longer exists. YAY!
23 days. Damn.
I was worried that over the period of 23 days my "almost" off the showroom car would have "stuff" wrong. Broken stuff. Smells.
The assistant manager assured me my car would be well taken care of, and it WAS.
Other than having to spend close to 2 hours detailing it (after they "detailed" it yesterday), and other than some additional 70 miles on the odometer, it came back as promised.
Kudos to Evans Volkswagen, Dayton, Ohio and its staff for listening to my "gripe" of a rattle and (for now) making it disappear without a trace.

I still think, based on the small number of posters with 2021 Tiguans, that this is a bigger issue than it seems.
If you have rattles, DO NOT ignore them.
Report them to your nearest dealer AND to the NHTSA.
There is absolutely NO reason that as consumers we should be paying (sometimes) in excess of $40,000 and having these types of issues creep up within the first 1000 miles (or at ALL).

This was a path I never saw coming when I was researching the first new car in the past 30 years.
It has the looks, it ticks off the boxes for a lot of my wants, but 23 days for a "rattle" was not in my vision.

Volkswagen Execs, please look into this situation, and if necessary create another TSB or even a recall.

Bob.


----------



## rvenger (Jul 16, 2021)

I noticed my passenger side is doing it now. Time to fix the other side.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Ugh. This ^^^ was something I was hoping NOT to hear.
I can see this only getting worse.

Good luck with the passenger side...

Bob.


----------



## rvenger (Jul 16, 2021)

I just spray the inside with silicone lubricant and its gone. Just have to take the Bpillar trim off. 20 mins and done.


----------



## mrdouble99 (Sep 4, 2018)

rvenger said:


> I just spray the inside with silicone lubricant and its gone. Just have to take the Bpillar trim off. 20 mins and done.


 any pics of where you lube that thing ?


----------



## rvenger (Jul 16, 2021)

Right here 2018 Tiguan Issues - Purchased on 9/16 - B Pillar | Page 35 | VW Vortex - Volkswagen Forum Tape a straw with a bend to help extend it. Spray liberally.


----------



## O-Deer (Sep 15, 2021)

jonese said:


> Good find. My click appears to be coming from above the pillar but at bottom of the roof line area, just rear of the grab handle.
> 
> Heard it yeterday, but not today. I"ll hold off for now.


My 22 SEL R Line has this identical and yes intermittent clciking noise, you’d think it’s the B pillar, but yah it sounds more like the headliner area and likely the pano roof on mine right above where the coat hook thingy is (frequency is similar to sunroof rattle noise I had in a 22 Outback not to mention I do not hear the clicking when the roof is opened, smh I’ll probably take it in Monday morning to inquire but honestly I dont feel like obsessing over these intermittent noises.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

I paid close to $45K (after taxes and delivery [out of state purchase]).
There was no way in hell I was going to "live" with that noise.

To each his own.....

Bob.


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

So my B-pillar noise has disappeared for the time being, it only happened when it was hot out during the day and cooled at night and then would ultimately go away if it stayed cool... That was of course replaced with some kind of squeaking from either the back of the sunroof or trunk area which happens especially when there is stress put on the vehicle (circular parking ramp). 

The noises can literally be unbearable at times and been waiting 2 months for a loaner suv. Not fun or happy.


----------



## O-Deer (Sep 15, 2021)

OhioSpyderman said:


> I paid close to $45K (after taxes and delivery [out of state purchase]).
> There was no way in hell I was going to "live" with that noise.
> 
> To each his own.....
> ...


I will be ~45k too after tax and the 2.9k I paid car fax to take my 22 outback


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Curious to know why you got rid of the Outback.
It was my second choice as my wife is currently driving a 2020 Outback Onyx.
Other than lacking real leather and a heated steering wheel, it's easily as nice as the Tiguan, plus it would kill my Tiguan in any kind of race...

Bob.


----------



## O-Deer (Sep 15, 2021)

OhioSpyderman said:


> Curious to know why you got rid of the Outback.
> It was my second choice as my wife is currently driving a 2020 Outback Onyx.
> Other than lacking real leather and a heated steering wheel, it's easily as nice as the Tiguan, plus it would kill my Tiguan in any kind of race...
> 
> Bob.


The Tiguan has a far more solid built interior in my opinion, the outback felt cheap in comparison, yes they splashed nappa leather all over but I mean the actual construction of the panels plastics, all together was not equivalent to the price tag for it, then the infotainment freezing up and crashing was annoying, and finally the CVT was not tuned well to the engine and I found the response and erratic behavior again beneath a vehicle of its class/cost. Driving my new Tiguan is night and day in terms of fit finish, and ride/handling with more tech to boot. I love it, feels like a baby Q5. 🙌


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Again, just curious, what version (level) of Outback did you have?
Her "Leathertech" feels the same as my leather.
Not sure about what you mean about the trans not tuned well to the engine. Her 2.4T engine gives instant highway response as well as plenty of power (and torque) when she puts her foot into it.
While I don't "need" the power, it's a bit disturbing(?) when I step on the gas and get a berp....berp...berp and not much acceleration.
I know, I know, put it in Sport. My answer is WHY?
The engine is capable, the tune is not.

Just my .02

Bob.


----------



## O-Deer (Sep 15, 2021)

OhioSpyderman said:


> Again, just curious, what version (level) of Outback did you have?
> Her "Leathertech" feels the same as my leather.
> Not sure about what you mean about the trans not tuned well to the engine. Her 2.4T engine gives instant highway response as well as plenty of power (and torque) when she puts her foot into it.
> While I don't "need" the power, it's a bit disturbing(?) when I step on the gas and get a berp....berp...berp and not much acceleration.
> ...


I had a Touring XT with all the trimmings, as for performance, the XT was faster but I do not feel like the Tiguan is a downgrade for my own driving. In normal or sport, I have plenty of power to easily give little more acceleration and pass people in the city or on the expressway/highway. I do not feel like the car is at all sluggish. The acceleration is much smoother and linear in the Tiguan vs the Outback which contributes to feeling much more refined overall. My Outback may have been a lemon, but I also had a 21 Legacy in May to replace a 2012 Outback and the CVT in that felt better and smoother then the XT even having far less power. The XT frequently would accelerate off a light and have a little to no throttle response, and then it would throw all the power and just surge in a really jerky unrefined way. Regardless the XT carried over the same annoying multimedia instability issues, and poor interior build quality that the Legacy had, add in my less then enjoyable driving experience and I was over Subarus after driving them for 5 years. My investment windfall gave me an out to either pay off 40k and own the Outback or get a different car, and I couldn't be more satisfied with my Tiguan purchase.


----------



## O-Deer (Sep 15, 2021)

Reviving this thread, my 22, 9/21 built Tiguan most definitely is having these stupid B Pillar noises, 2 local dealers have had it 3 times now and I have worked with a VWoA case manager, who as of a week ago sent me the email to forward needed documents for a buyback replacement (want to replace), I like the car but the noises its making are beyond frustrating. Was told up to 20 days for a response on my request to replace/buyback the car, fingers crossed for news next week. Dealers and reps have been really nice and helpful in trying to resolve it but I need a resolution at this point. Maybe the later built 22's finally fixed it, mine is an earlier 00XXX vin so I am optimistic on getting a 0XXXX made one with production improvements oh and not having a recall for a rear suspension knuckle that could fail at any point, no repair for that yet, which to a certain degree makes driving the car a potential safety hazard. 

Any other owners of 2022 Tiguan's having the B-Pillar noise.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

My 2021 was built in March of 21 (so 6 months before yours) and as you know, mine had drivers side B pillar issues.
Have they not offered to do the TSB on your vehicle? It solved the issues for me.
Hard to believe that issues that they knew about in 2018 are still happening to the 22 model year vehicles.

Good Luck whichever path you choose (or they choose for you...lol)...

Bob.


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

Good luck.

Keep in mind, the B pillar issue has been since 2018, changes were made in 2020? that were supposed to fix it in production, but still hearing reports on 2020-2022 (my 2020 included, but minor).

2022 production is about to end, I beleive all allocations are done now.


----------



## O-Deer (Sep 15, 2021)

jonese said:


> Good luck.
> 
> Keep in mind, the B pillar issue has been since 2018, changes were made in 2020? that were supposed to fix it in production, but still hearing reports on 2020-2022 (my 2020 included, but minor).
> 
> 2022 production is about to end, I beleive all allocations are done now.


Yes I know its annoying that it still persists on random vehicles it seems, curious how you know 2022 production is going to end? VW has not yet announced a 2023 lineup and last year 2021's were being made up until August.


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

Only VW really knows the dates, but there's a few 3rd party logistics sites around to get an idea of the actual dates, one is: Volkswagen (Build Out Final Order Start Up Dates) – Donlen I'm good old friends with a GM for a dealer, trying to get my own 2022 that should be on it's way shortly.

Perhaps the allocations and vehicles in the pipeline are easier to snag in the USA, but R-line Highline (SEL) AWD with a specific color can be difficult to source up here.

Just saying that it's up to 20 weeks to get an order fill-filled, that also assumes they can get an allocation this late in the MY cycle. With those lead times, August comes really quick. I'm sure VWoA could pull one that's already in the pipeline (if they *wanted *to)... But, if it's a buy-back-replacement, they may not go that extra mile for you, they might jerk you chain and push you to 2023 with you footing the delta $$$'s.

I'm often pessimistic, I hope it's not that bad.


----------



## O-Deer (Sep 15, 2021)

jonese said:


> Only VW really knows the dates, but there's a few 3rd party logistics sites around to get an idea of the actual dates, one is: Volkswagen (Build Out Final Order Start Up Dates) – Donlen I'm good old friends with a GM for a dealer, trying to get my own 2022 that should be on it's way shortly.
> 
> Perhaps the allocations and vehicles in the pipeline are easier to snag in the USA, but R-line Highline (SEL) AWD with a specific color can be difficult to source up here.
> 
> ...


VW tries to say you pay the difference for the same model year buybacks, people merely decline and they magically comeback with okay we will let you do an even swap, even in cases of MY changeovers occurring. So I am not too concerned.


----------



## rvenger (Jul 16, 2021)

O-Deer said:


> Reviving this thread, my 22, 9/21 built Tiguan most definitely is having these stupid B Pillar noises, 2 local dealers have had it 3 times now and I have worked with a VWoA case manager, who as of a week ago sent me the email to forward needed documents for a buyback replacement (want to replace), I like the car but the noises its making are beyond frustrating. Was told up to 20 days for a response on my request to replace/buyback the car, fingers crossed for news next week. Dealers and reps have been really nice and helpful in trying to resolve it but I need a resolution at this point. Maybe the later built 22's finally fixed it, mine is an earlier 00XXX vin so I am optimistic on getting a 0XXXX made one with production improvements oh and not having a recall for a rear suspension knuckle that could fail at any point, no repair for that yet, which to a certain degree makes driving the car a potential safety hazard.
> 
> Any other owners of 2022 Tiguan's having the B-Pillar noise.



I fixed my 2021 myself. Pulled the Bpillar trims off and also put down the window and pulled the inner weather seal (that seals the glass) . Driver side has been silent for 10-11 months now. Passenger side makes noise because I never fixed it, it really doesn't bother me. This takes literally like 30 mins to do.


Sprayed a can of garage door lubricant into the inner frame and plastic outside trim that rattles as well:


----------



## Therealenglishman (4 mo ago)

New member I have a 2018 Tiguan SEL Diesel with Panoramic roof , I recently noticed two identical small dimples { dents } on either side of the car roof just below the roof bars. I can only assume the car is flexing IE bending in the middle. Information is hard to come by in this country VW release very little in the way of recalls etc. Your opinions would be welcome, another Tiguan user with the same model has reported this on a UK forum and it was repaired only to reappear.


----------



## Diego012 (Aug 14, 2019)

.....


----------



## Diego012 (Aug 14, 2019)

Therealenglishman said:


> New member I have a 2018 Tiguan SEL Diesel with Panoramic roof , I recently noticed two identical small dimples { dents } on either side of the car roof just below the roof bars. I can only assume the car is flexing IE bending in the middle. Information is hard to come by in this country VW release very little in the way of recalls etc. Your opinions would be welcome, another Tiguan user with the same model has reported this on a UK forum and it was repaired only to reappear.


You would be better off posting this as a new post to get more exposure. Your possible flexing issue probably has little to do with B pillars...the subject of this thread. Personnally I've never heard of it but I'm just me.


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

O-Deer said:


> Reviving this thread, my 22, 9/21 built Tiguan most definitely is having these stupid B Pillar noises, 2 local dealers have had it 3 times now and I have worked with a VWoA case manager, who as of a week ago sent me the email to forward needed documents for a buyback replacement (want to replace), I like the car but the noises its making are beyond frustrating. Was told up to 20 days for a response on my request to replace/buyback the car, fingers crossed for news next week. Dealers and reps have been really nice and helpful in trying to resolve it but I need a resolution at this point. Maybe the later built 22's finally fixed it, mine is an earlier 00XXX vin so I am optimistic on getting a 0XXXX made one with production improvements oh and not having a recall for a rear suspension knuckle that could fail at any point, no repair for that yet, which to a certain degree makes driving the car a potential safety hazard.
> 
> Any other owners of 2022 Tiguan's having the B-Pillar noise.


My 22 is in for that right now, we (dealer and I) initially hoped it could be the door, but drove with the door slightly ajar and it was still there, dealer is talking to the QTM and believes they'll have to do the 18 TSB, it's a SEL R Line VIN 13xxxxx so made in June of this year.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Zabes64 said:


> My 22 is in for that right now, we (dealer and I) initially hoped it could be the door, but drove with the door slightly ajar and it was still there, dealer is talking to the QTM and believes they'll have to do the 18 TSB, it's a SEL R Line VIN 13xxxxx so made in June of this year.


You? Damn.
You were kind enough to contact me about my B-pillar issues.
I'm really not understanding how this issue still exists 4 years later.
You would think that VW Engineering would have been all over this.
Maybe "quality" is not their problem if it's not built in Germany.

Just dumb.

Bob.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Diego012 said:


> You would be better off posting this as a new post to get more exposure. Your possible flexing issue probably has little to do with B pillars...the subject of this thread. Personally I've never heard of it but I'm just me.


While I also find it a bit of a stretch, to me, anything regarding missing/poor welds on any body structure can potentially lead to all kinds of problem.
The B-pillar does run all up the side of the back of the door and the roof (probably cut to allow for pano roofs).

This whole issue is ludicrous.
A very small team of VW Engineers could have gotten involved and set up some "special" tests for welds BEFORE interior construction.
Make money first and hope you don't have to repair SH!T later must be their motto.

Bob.


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

OhioSpyderman said:


> You? Damn.
> You were kind enough to contact me about my B-pillar issues.
> I'm really not understanding how this issue still exists 4 years later.
> You would think that VW Engineering would have been all over this.
> ...


My 2018 203xxx build, doesn't have it and we still own it.

My 2019 & 2020 didn't have it.

My 21 had a different issue where the rattle only occurred in the summer in the evening after a hot day, nothing all winter (ie metal flex issue) hard to diagnose.

22 it's all the time so far.


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

My 20 had it, but it was minor and was only during certain temperatures (> 30C). I left it alone, didn't feel like I wanted the dealer getting in there. I had convinced myself I would address it myself if the issue got worse.

My 22 might have it, the noise I'm hearing is quite a bit lower down the B pillar, it's at ear level, could even be the seatbelt upper mechanism instead. Again, minor. I've got bigger rattle behind the instrument cluser at knee level to work out first.


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

jonese said:


> My 20 had it, but it was minor and was only during certain temperatures (> 30C). I left it alone, didn't feel like I wanted the dealer getting in there. I had convinced myself I would address it myself if the issue got worse.
> 
> My 22 might have it, the noise I'm hearing is quite a bit lower down the B pillar, it's at ear level, could even be the seatbelt upper mechanism instead. Again, minor. I've got bigger rattle behind the instrument cluser at knee level to work out first.


I told the dealership to get 2 ppl in the car, take off the trim and see if it is the seat belt mechanism as they found something loose the first time and it turned out that the dealer in York PA had opened up the B Pillar prior to purchase as my dealer found the pry mark, so it may have been an issue that they tried to hide from me, would never do business with them again.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

jonese said:


> My 22 might have it, the noise I'm hearing is quite a bit lower down the B pillar, it's at ear level, could even be the seatbelt upper mechanism instead. Again, minor. I've got bigger rattle behind the instrument cluser at knee level to work out first.


Mine was right at ear level as well.
I thought it might be the rear drivers side interior door panel (didn't even think about the seatbelt mechanism).
Both were NOT the case.

Good Luck 

Bob.


----------



## Therealenglishman (4 mo ago)

Diego012 said:


> You would be better off posting this as a new post to get more exposure. Your possible flexing issue probably has little to do with B pillars...the subject of this thread. Personnally I've never heard of it but I'm just me.


Thanks for the information but I feel My problem is associated with the issues described IE faulty roof welds, this might in My opinion cause the roof to flex some have reported sunroofs shattering..


----------



## O-Deer (Sep 15, 2021)

Mine was awful and I didn't wait to find out their decision on a buyback which over a month later from opening the case was a yes. I had found a 19 S60 T6 in good condition and just a few weeks ago snagged a new 22 S60 (Volvo) because I liked em so much. Saddened to hear that you folks with even newer produced ones are having the same/similar issue.


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

Zabes64 said:


> I told the dealership to get 2 ppl in the car, take off the trim and see if it is the seat belt mechanism as they found something loose the first time and it turned out that the dealer in York PA had opened up the B Pillar prior to purchase as my dealer found the pry mark, so it may have been an issue that they tried to hide from me, would never do business with them again.


So Regional QTM has taken a look at my 22 SEL R and believes the sound is very different than the 2018 issue (relief I think) he's having the dealership remove the headliner bc he believes the sound is coming from there. So far they have confirmed it's not the seat belt, not the door mechanism, so this is the next step. Both the dealership and VW have been fantastic throughout this.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Zabes64 said:


> So Regional QTM has taken a look at my 22 SEL R and believes the sound is very different than the 2018 issue (relief I think) he's having the dealership remove the headliner bc he believes the sound is coming from there. So far they have confirmed it's not the seat belt, not the door mechanism, so this is the next step. Both the dealership and VW have been fantastic throughout this.


Any new info?
Do they still have the vehicle?

Bob.


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

OhioSpyderman said:


> Any new info?
> Do they still have the vehicle?
> 
> Bob.


They performed the 2018 TSB and said that has fixed the problem and that the noise also appears to be temperature dependent (worse in warmer weather) I'll get the car back next week as it might be ready tomorrow, but won't have time until Monday to get it.

So does appear certain 2022s are affected.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

I'm glad to hear yours is fixed, but not very happy to hear that the issue still exists 4 years later 
Seems to me that someone is "asleep at the wheel" in VW's quality control team....

Bob.


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

Can confirm, knock on wood that it doesn't come back in warm weather, after the 2018 TSB was done on my 2022 SEL R-Line, the B-Pillar noise appears gone.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

I wish someone would tell me "how" that TSB fixes things.
If you read it, it's just a bunch of well placed "dents" and a few shots of "grease".
I mean it does seem to work, but to me it makes zero sense in practice.

Strange.

Bob.🤷‍♂️


----------

